# News: Warhammer Online: Mit buffed in die Beta *UPDATE*



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

*Gewinnt einen von 4.600 Zugängen zur offenen Betaphase von Warhammer Online*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald ist es soweit, Warhammer Online öffnet am 18.09.2008 seine Pforten. Wenn Ihr Euch vorab selbst ein Bild vom Spiel machen wollt ist hier Eure Chance. Nehmt an der Verlosung von 3.600 Beta-Keys für die bevorstehende offene Beta teil.


*Schnelligkeit ist Trumpf*

Die ersten 1.000 Teilnehmer an unserem Gewinnspiel erhalten garantiert einen Zugang, die übrigen 3.600 werden unter allen Teilnehmern bis Freitag, den 05. September 2008, verlost.


=> Hier geht es zum Gewinnspiel


----------



## deathnemesis (3. September 2008)

Hmmm,

ich glaube das kam ein paar Stunden zu langsam für die ersten 1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. September 2008)

Wird man sofort informiert wenn man unter den ersten 1000 war?


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Wird man sofort informiert wenn man unter den ersten 1000 war?



Also ich bin mit Sicherheit unter den ersten 1000 und ich hab noch nichts bekommen!


----------



## marco0505 (3. September 2008)

ich hab einfach ma teilgenommen man hat ja nichts zu verlieren 
nur glück wie ich habe bekomm ich ehh kein ~.~
naja viel glück euch ... ihr werdet es brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathnemesis (3. September 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Wird man sofort informiert wenn man unter den ersten 1000 war?




Intressiert mich auch, denn dann kann ich ruhig und natürlich froh schlafen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

Die ersten 1000 Gewinner-Keys können wir erst morgen rausschicken. :-)


----------



## Deregond (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit Sicherheit unter den ersten 1000 und ich hab noch nichts bekommen!


Woher weisst du das denn?
Bist du den ganzen Abend vor'm Pc gesessen und hast aktualisieren gedrückt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja würde ich auch gerne sofort wissen ob ich dabei bin oder nicht.


----------



## Akamesta (3. September 2008)

Also ich habe mich bereits vor ner guten halben Stunde eingetragen und bisher noch keine Post bekommen...
Scheine also schon zu langsam gewesen zu sein.
Drücke Euch aber die Daumen, dass ihr es wenigstens zur Beta schafft!

Greetz
Aka


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die ersten 1000 Gewinner-Keys können wir erst morgen rausschicken. :-)



Uää, noch ne ganze Nacht warten..das ist ja wie am 23.12. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (3. September 2008)

Guter alter ZAM wäre es vielleicht möglich das du hier reinschreibst wann die ersten 1000 teilgenommen haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (3. September 2008)

Whaaaaaagh givez meee 
 Keey *gurgel*


----------



## Miraldo86 (3. September 2008)

Ist den die 1000er Marke schon erreicht oder sind gar noch welche über? 

Lg Miraldo


----------



## deathnemesis (3. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die ersten 1000 Gewinner-Keys können wir erst morgen rausschicken. :-)




Sehr gut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoA MaNToRoK (3. September 2008)

Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Woher weisst du das denn?
> Bist du den ganzen Abend vor'm Pc gesessen und hast aktualisieren gedrückt?
> 
> 
> ...



Wie die Meldung kam waren 921 Leute on!
Und die waren bestimmt nicht alle wegen Warhammer intressiert XD


----------



## Skullzigg (3. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Gewinnt einen von 3.600 Zugängen zur offenen Betaphase von Warhammer Online*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skullzigg (3. September 2008)

Hallo hab mal eine frage,
wenn ich jez einen beta-key erhalten würde wie wird er zu mir geschickt per mail oder PN ?


----------



## Skatero (3. September 2008)

Jo ob die 1000er Grenze schon überschritten würde mich sehr interessieren, und vorallem wann.^^

Mfg
Skatero


----------



## Fatunity (3. September 2008)

also ob die 1000er marke schon durchbrochen ist würd mich auch mal brennend interessieren xD


----------



## ManicK (3. September 2008)

Akamesta schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich bereits vor ner guten halben Stunde eingetragen und bisher noch keine Post bekommen...
> Scheine also schon zu langsam gewesen zu sein.
> Drücke Euch aber die Daumen, dass ihr es wenigstens zur Beta schafft!
> 
> ...



Vor einer halben Stunde? OMG..........


----------



## Somon (3. September 2008)

Auch noch zu beachten ist, dass es im Newsletter schon um ca 19.40 bekannt gegeben wurde.


----------



## Meladilegno (3. September 2008)

hoffentlich krieg ich einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit Sicherheit unter den ersten 1000 und ich hab noch nichts bekommen!



Erklär mir mal warum du mitmachst wenn du in einem anderen Thread sagst das du soviele Keys hast aber keine mehr hergibst?


----------



## Akamesta (3. September 2008)

Also 19:40, laut Newsletter? Dann waren die 921 um 20:00 wohl oder übel doch nur wg. WAR da^^
Schade...
Ich denke, die 1000er Marke wird spätestens dann gegen 20:15 durchbrochen worden sein...


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> hoffentlich krieg ich einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, 1000 Keys für die ersten 1000 Mitmacher sind ja garantiert. Aber der Großteil der Keys (weitere 2600) wird ja noch unter allen Teilnehmern verlost - mitmachen lohnt sich also, auch wenn ihr nicht das gefühl habt unter den ersten 1000 zu sein.. :-)


----------



## _Miche_ (3. September 2008)

Also eine Frage bezüglich Newsletter...

Ich hab keinen bekommen und mich würde interessieren wieso XD Ich kann mich nicht erinnern den abbestellt zu haben, kann aber durchaus sein.

BTW: Wo finde ich die Einstellung um den zu abbonieren? Ich finde nur was mit Administratornachrichten ...


THX


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal warum du mitmachst wenn du in einem anderen Thread sagst das du soviele Keys hast aber keine mehr hergibst?



Ich hab Freunde, die auch mit War anfangen werden...


----------



## Raqill (3. September 2008)

Toll und ich war noch Zietung austragen als das Gewinnspiel begann. *sad face*


----------



## Meladilegno (3. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, 1000 Keys für die ersten 1000 Mitmacher sind ja garantiert. Aber der Großteil der Keys (weitere 2600) wird ja noch unter allen Teilnehmern verlost - mitmachen lohnt sich also, auch wenn ihr nicht das gefühl habt unter den ersten 1000 zu sein.. :-)




natürlich hab ich mitgemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuNaMaN (3. September 2008)

Hey, eine kleine Frage.

Bekommt man durch eine "PN" bescheid ob man einen Key erbeutet hat oder nicht?
Oder durch ein E-Mail schreiben?

MfG Chris


----------



## oestereider (3. September 2008)

ZuNaMaN schrieb:


> Bekommt man durch eine "PN" bescheid ob man einen Key erbeutet hat oder nicht?
> Oder durch ein E-Mail schreiben? ( Wenn ja wo geb ich meine E-Mail an?
> 
> 
> ...


Ziemlich sicher per Mail... war überall anders auch so, und ne Mail hast du angegeben... du musst den Account beim registrieren bestätigen... und den link kriegst du per email, ergo: du wärst garnicht hier, wenn du keine angegeben hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuNaMaN (3. September 2008)

oestereider schrieb:


> Ziemlich sicher per Mail... war überall anders auch so, und ne Mail hast du angegeben... du musst den Account beim registrieren bestätigen... und den link kriegst du per email, ergo: du wärst garnicht hier, wenn du keine angegeben hättest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup, sorry ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Aufregung" > Nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elbaroma (3. September 2008)

Ich denke ich bin unter den glücklichen 1000. Hab aber wahrscheinlich selbst noch einen abzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, 1000 Keys für die ersten 1000 Mitmacher sind ja garantiert. Aber der Großteil der Keys (weitere 2600) wird ja noch unter allen Teilnehmern verlost - mitmachen lohnt sich also, auch wenn ihr nicht das gefühl habt unter den ersten 1000 zu sein.. :-)



Wie kommts das du um diese Uhrzeit noch arbeitest? Dürft ihr wenigstens n Bierchen trinken?


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wie kommts das du um diese Uhrzeit noch arbeitest? Dürft ihr wenigstens n Bierchen trinken?



Ich kann auch zuhause Arbeiten. *g*


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Dann ist das mit dem Bier geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *prost*


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann auch zuhause Arbeiten. *g*



Du hastn Zuhause?


----------



## Cosmic142 (3. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wie kommts das du um diese Uhrzeit noch arbeitest? Dürft ihr wenigstens n Bierchen trinken?


Das war wohl nach dem Motto *klingeling Handy* SOFORT ins Büro Goa hat die keys geschickt/freigegeben gleich steppt im Forum der Bär sieh zu!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. September 2008)

Elbaroma schrieb:


> Ich denke ich bin unter den glücklichen 1000. Hab aber wahrscheinlich selbst noch einen abzugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dürftest ihn gerne mir abgeben.^^


----------



## Kaites (3. September 2008)

also ich würde mich auch nicht beschweren^^


----------



## Akamesta (3. September 2008)

Elba, Deinen ACC möcht ich heut net haben...
Hast mit Sicherheit schon 50 PNs mit Anfragen bzgl. des Beta-Keys^^
Sind die 1000 denn nu schon durch, oder net?!
Boa, so aufgeregt war ich das letzte Mal, als ich Diablo 1 gekauft hab und dafür vorm Laden
gewartet hab, dass der aufmacht...
Schon hart^^


----------



## ManicK (3. September 2008)

Jaaa wäre echt geil, wenn ihr mal sagen würdet ob die 1000'er Grenze durchbrochen wurde!! ^^


----------



## Evíga (3. September 2008)

Hm, ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die 1000 schon weg sind...
Hab eben erst teil genommen, bald wissen wir mehr. :>


----------



## Thoor (3. September 2008)

Ich hab jetz mal teilgenommen und hoffe bin unter den 1. Tausend damit ich testen kann ob sich das ganze lohnt

BTW: Bitte lasst nicht die Lehrlinge die Keysrausschicken ja^^


----------



## Elbaroma (3. September 2008)

Die Gewinnbenachrichtigung der 1. 1000 erfolgt erst morgen.


----------



## Exo1337 (3. September 2008)

Hm also bis morgen is ja noch verdammt lang^^. Vllt sollten wir alle heut ma früh ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HearthCore (3. September 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Hm also bis morgen is ja noch verdammt lang^^. Vllt sollten wir alle heut ma früh ins Bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ajo!
Ich bin dann mal direkt..

Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (3. September 2008)

und ich dacht immer die leute bei buffed haben kein zuhause die leben alle dort und arbeiten 24 stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,)

ich hab jetz so assi wie ich bin mal mitgemacht egal ob freitag oder sonntag ich freu mich auf war XD

ps: Zam spielst du auch war wen ja weist schon welche klasse frag nur aus neugier sicher nen tank oder ?^^


----------



## Elbaroma (3. September 2008)

HearthCore schrieb:


> Ajo!
> Ich bin dann mal direkt..
> 
> Gn8
> ...



ich hab mir schon überlegt jeden tag bis sonntag früh pennen zu gehn ... aber irgendwie wäre das doch zu krank ^^


----------



## Amrasragor (3. September 2008)

ich hab auch mal teilgenommen

ich drücke allen mal die daumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derfabi (3. September 2008)

Hoffentlich bin ich dabei.. Ich muss einfach dabei sein!!!
Die letzten Tage hab ich gar kein Bock mehr i-was anderes zu zocken will nur noch WAAAAR


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Also ich glaub für die ersten 1000 bin ich jetzt garantiert zu spät xD


----------



## Skreelog (3. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Also ich glaub für die ersten 1000 bin ich jetzt garantiert zu spät xD



Jo, das befürcht ich auch, naja vielleicht hab ich mal beim losen Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elbaroma (3. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Also ich glaub für die ersten 1000 bin ich jetzt garantiert zu spät xD



du hast doch open beta zugang durch vorbestellung bei ea oder net?


----------



## Tic0 (3. September 2008)

Mal ein Lob für die Gewinnspiele bei Buffed.

Auf den meisten anderen Seiten darf man immer bei so "gekünstelten" Gewinnspielen Teilnehmen...
da hab ichs doch lieber so wie es hier ist, Teilnehmen und fertig!

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (3. September 2008)

Joah hoffentlich kommt jetzt das Glück was mich beim Newsletter Verlassen hat *zu Gott betet*


----------



## Elbaroma (3. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Mal ein Lob für die Gewinnspiele bei Buffed.
> 
> Auf den meisten anderen Seiten darf man immer bei so "gekünstelten" Gewinnspielen Teilnehmen...
> da hab ichs doch lieber so wie es hier ist, Teilnehmen und fertig!
> ...



Vorallem hat Buffed JEDE MENGE Keys rausgehauen. Die meisten haben nur 200 oder sogar 100 Keys verlost. Dagegen sind 3600 schon der Wahnsinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seite ist einfach top (mit allem was dazu gehört ... team etc.)


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Elbaroma schrieb:


> du hast doch open beta zugang durch vorbestellung bei ea oder net?



Ganz ehrlich...ich vertrau EA im moment genau so sehr wie ner besoffenen ratte die mit nem raketenwerfer und den zünder für 10 kg c4 der um mich geschnalt ist....

Heißt so viel...ich sicher mich lieber ab bis jetzt kann ich mich seit kauf nicht mal in meinen account einlogen im ea store was ich schon mehr als merkwürdig finde....

Ne ich sicher mich lieber ab zum notfall kann ich denn key immer noch verschenken



Elbaroma schrieb:


> Vorallem hat Buffed JEDE MENGE Keys rausgehauen. Die meisten haben nur 200 oder sogar 100 Keys verlost. Dagegen sind 3600 schon der Wahnsinn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit schleimen kriegste keine erhöhten chancen beim losen =P ich versuch es schon seit meinen 1000 posts und habs seit dem aufgegeben ^.^


----------



## mage4tw (3. September 2008)

bin mal gespannt, ob goa die server wirklich voll bekommen wird wie sie sich erhofft haben ^^


----------



## sTereoType (3. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...ich vertrau EA im moment genau so sehr wie ner besoffenen ratte die mit nem raketenwerfer und den zünder für 10 kg c4 der um mich geschnalt ist....
> 
> Heißt so viel...ich sicher mich lieber ab bis jetzt kann ich mich seit kauf nicht mal in meinen account einlogen im ea store was ich schon mehr als merkwürdig finde....
> 
> ...


du denkst auch ich bin nur ein weiteres arschloch mann der nicht zu seinem wort steht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    wenn ich sage du kriegst meinen OB-code dann heißt das du bekommst meinen OB-code !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elbaroma (3. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...ich vertrau EA im moment genau so sehr wie ner besoffenen ratte die mit nem raketenwerfer und den zünder für 10 kg c4 der um mich geschnalt ist....
> 
> Heißt so viel...ich sicher mich lieber ab bis jetzt kann ich mich seit kauf nicht mal in meinen account einlogen im ea store was ich schon mehr als merkwürdig finde....
> 
> ...



Ich hab so oder so einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (3. September 2008)

ich würd auch mal gerne wissen wann die 1.000 anbricht.
mein gott bin ich aufgeregt hoffentlich schaff ich es unter die 3.600 verloser zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narathas (3. September 2008)

Warum musste ich heute nur den 20:15 Film anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab grad vor 10 min am Gewinnspiel teilgenommen, hoffentlich bin ich noch unter den 1000... (glaubs aber nicht -.-)


----------



## mage4tw (3. September 2008)

die tausend stehen bestimmt schon fest, naja zum glück war jemand so nett und hat uns den link gegeben nachdem er die news in seinem email fach sah. hab den namen leider vergessen aber danke nochmal ^^


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

mage4tw schrieb:


> die tausend stehen bestimmt schon fest, naja zum glück war jemand so nett und hat uns den link gegeben nachdem er die news in seinem email fach sah. hab den namen leider vergessen aber danke nochmal ^^



HULDIGT ESDA!!!!


----------



## Skatero (3. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> ich würd auch mal gerne wissen wann die 1.000 anbricht.
> mein gott bin ich aufgeregt hoffentlich schaff ich es unter die 3.600 verloser zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wirst du morgen erfahren. Edit: Meine Antwort ist ein bisschen falsch, habe deinen Post nicht richtig gelesen.^^ Sry


Wird es um 24:00 Uhr bekannt gegeben oder etwa um die Buffed-Show Zeit oder mittendrin....?


----------



## Narathas (3. September 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wird es um 24:00 Uhr bekannt gegeben oder etwa um die Buffed-Show Zeit oder mittendrin....?


Jo, das würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Storm earth and fire (3. September 2008)

ähm leute^^ die buffed show wird immer ein paar tage vorher gemacht und nicht live xD wie sollen die denn in einer woche schon wissen wer unter den 1000 gewinnern ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mage4tw (3. September 2008)

cool hab soeben ein von freddy gewonnen mal sehen ob ich noch ein von buffed bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (3. September 2008)

Hi,

also wer sich "erst" mit dem offiziellen Bekanntgeben der Verlosung (auf der I-netpage) angemeldet hat dürfte warscheinlich nichtmehr unter den ersten 1000 sein. Es gab da einen Fred eines Users der auf einer anderen Seite gelesen hatte, dass Buffed keys verlost. Daraufhin ist auf der Seite (ausm Newsletter) der Link gepostet worden. Noch bevor die offizielle Bekanntgabe war waren es über 6500 Klicks auf diesen Beitrag.
Naja, wie auch immer, ich wünsche allen, (vor allem mir^^) viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel.

Gruß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also wer sich "erst" mit dem offiziellen Bekanntgeben der Verlosung (auf der I-netpage) angemeldet hat dürfte warscheinlich nichtmehr unter den ersten 1000 sein. Es gab da einen Fred eines Users der auf einer anderen Seite gelesen hatte, dass Buffed keys verlost. Daraufhin ist auf der Seite (ausm Newsletter) der Link gepostet worden. Noch bevor die offizielle Bekanntgabe war waren es über 6500 Klicks auf diesen Beitrag.
> Naja, wie auch immer, ich wünsche allen, (vor allem mir^^) viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel.
> ...



Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen ... 1000 Keys für die ersten 1000 Mitmacher sind ja garantiert. Aber der Großteil der Keys (weitere 2600) wird ja noch unter allen Teilnehmern verlost - mitmachen lohnt sich also, auch wenn ihr nicht unter den ersten Teilnehmern seid. :-)


----------



## Sanitäter (3. September 2008)

Wann wird denn morgen bekannt gegeben wer gewonnen aht also die ersten 1000... weil rein Datentechnisch gesehn ist morgen ind nicht ganzen 35 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Wann wird denn morgen bekannt gegeben wer gewonnen aht also die ersten 1000... weil rein Datentechnisch gesehn ist morgen ind nicht ganzen 35 min
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, wir geben nie bzw. sehr selten Gewinner bekannt - rein aus Erfahrung. *g*
Morgen ist auch noch weitere 24 Stunden in 35 Minuten - die ersten 1000 Keys gehen im Verlauf des morgigen Tages raus.


----------



## RogueS (3. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen ... 1000 Keys für die ersten 1000 Mitmacher sind ja garantiert. Aber der Großteil der Keys (weitere 2600) wird ja noch unter allen Teilnehmern verlost - mitmachen lohnt sich also, auch wenn ihr nicht unter den ersten Teilnehmern seid. :-)



Deshalb hab ich auch allen viel Glück gewünscht :>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biffo29 (3. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen ... 1000 Keys für die ersten 1000 Mitmacher sind ja garantiert. Aber der Großteil der Keys (weitere 2600) wird ja noch unter allen Teilnehmern verlost - mitmachen lohnt sich also, auch wenn ihr nicht unter den ersten Teilnehmern seid. :-)




Naja also sollte das stimmen das ja schon vor eurer bekanntgabe soviel an dem spiel teilgenommen haben finde ich das schon ungerecht da ja dann die 1000keys schon vor eurer bekanntgabe auf der buffed seite sogut wie weg waren. Und somit könnt ihr ja auch schon jetz die werbung der 1000 garantierten Keys rausnehmen.
Schon sehr komisch


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

Biffo29 schrieb:


> Naja also sollte das stimmen das ja schon vor eurer bekanntgabe soviel an dem spiel teilgenommen haben finde ich das schon ungerecht da ja dann die 1000keys schon vor eurer bekanntgabe auf der buffed seite sogut wie weg waren. Und somit könnt ihr ja auch schon jetz die werbung der 1000 garantierten Keys rausnehmen.
> Schon sehr komisch



Ja - die Verlosung von Beta-Keys ist gemein und fies und hinterhältig und böswillig. *seufz*


----------



## Mathras (3. September 2008)

Jo, sehe ich genauso, bzw sollte man nen reset machen und das NUR bei Buffed releasen und das ganze FAIR gestalten. 
Wie soll ein Buffed User ne Chance haben, wenn vorher schon ein Leck entstanden ist (muss ja von Buffed-Seite kommen) und die 1000 garantierten keys schon an Leute gegangen sind, die Buffed nicht unbedingt nur die Treue halten, sondern lieber woanders lesen.

Alles in allem: schade das so eine "exklusive" Aktion nicht wirklich exklusiv ist für Buffed-Fans


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Biffo29 schrieb:


> Naja also sollte das stimmen das ja schon vor eurer bekanntgabe soviel an dem spiel teilgenommen haben finde ich das schon ungerecht da ja dann die 1000keys schon vor eurer bekanntgabe auf der buffed seite sogut wie weg waren. Und somit könnt ihr ja auch schon jetz die werbung der 1000 garantierten Keys rausnehmen.
> Schon sehr komisch



Wärst du ein etwas überzeugterer Buffed-User und hättest den Newsletter abonniert, dann hättste auch früher Bescheid gewusst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber insgesamt 3600 Keys zu verlosen finde ich ist eine beachtliche Leistung von Buffed und GOA - sowas verdient Anerkennung, auch wenn GOA damit wohl nur den ultimativen Stresstest machen will^^


----------



## Havamal (3. September 2008)

give Keyz now!
Hab an 4 Gewinnspielen teil genohmen davon 1 auf italienisch und 1 auf französisch!

Whaaaaagh


----------



## Evíga (3. September 2008)

Wo steht geschrieben, dass alle das gleiche Recht haben müssen? Das Leben ist einfach unfair. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sei doch froh, dass buffed die Dinger nicht verkauft oder nur an verwandt weitergibt. ^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (3. September 2008)

Mathras schrieb:


> Jo, sehe ich genauso, bzw sollte man nen reset machen und das NUR bei Buffed releasen und das ganze FAIR gestalten.
> Wie soll ein Buffed User ne Chance haben, wenn vorher schon ein Leck entstanden ist (muss ja von Buffed-Seite kommen) und die 1000 garantierten keys schon an Leute gegangen sind, die Buffed nicht unbedingt nur die Treue halten, sondern lieber woanders lesen.
> 
> Alles in allem: schade das so eine "exklusive" Aktion nicht wirklich exklusiv ist für Buffed-Fans



Hm...stimmt, die pösen Purken, die den Buffed Newsletter erhalten haben, und auf den Link geklickt haben. Sowas aber auch....
Käme der BUFFED Newsletter wenigstens von buffed könnte man das ja verstehen, aber so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akamesta (3. September 2008)

Immernoch das erste Bier, ZAM?^^
Ich geh getz mal pennen und hoff auf eine morgige Email mit Beta-Key.
Wünsch Euch allen auch viel Erfolg beim morgigen Emailabfragen.

Bis moin


----------



## makkaal (3. September 2008)

Mal eine OffTopic Sache am Rande (hoffe ich ziehe mir damit nicht den Zorn der Forenwächter zu):

www.warhammer-portal.de, eine der von Mythic genannten Seiten, ist heute Abend down gegangen - kurz davor haben auch die ein Minigame/Gewinnspiel gestartet, mit dem man 200 Keys gewinnen konnte. Auf den ersten Blick meinerseits sah es nach html aus, ähnlich aufgebaut wie Browserspiele, die manch einer kennen und lieben gerlent hat - schön mit Countdown und ähnlichen Restriktionen.
Ich selber kenne mich nicht genügend mit Webtechnik/Programmierung aus, aber was könnte der Grund für einen 403 Error bei einer solchen Page sein?

Wie gesagt - da ich mich nicht genügend damit auskenne, gehe ich von einer worst-case-Verschwörung aus (wie das für unwissende Panikmacher wie mich üblich ist) und rieche Hacks...

Ich möchte hier keine Fremdwerbung machen (feel free to edit) oder gar "Böse Hacker haben Betakeys geklaut und verkaufen sie jetzt auf dem Schwarzmarkt!" schreien (da kein Freund von solcher Stierkacke), aber ich dachte, das könnte ein Hinweis für unser buffed Team sein.


----------



## Havamal (3. September 2008)

Doofe Warhammer Seite funkt bei mir in keinem einzigen Browser!
 Whaaaaagh


----------



## Akamesta (3. September 2008)

@Makkaal:
War auch auf Deiner angegebenen Seite und hatte direkt das Admin-Panel vor mir stehn.
Keine Ahnung, was da vonstatten geht, aber ich denke, die Seite war einfach überlastet.
In einem Forum in Frankreich sollen nach Bekanntgabe auf war-europe knapp 28.000
Neuregistrierungen in dem Forum eingegangen sein.
Da die Foren-Datenbank für so eine Acc-Zahl aber net ausgelegt war, ging die Seite zwangsweise
down. Stell Dir nur mal vor, wie viele Klicks die Seite gehabt haben muss...
Generell registriert sich in einem fremden Forum höchstens ein Zehntel.
Dementsprechend waren dort wohl mindestens 280.000 Klicks, was net nur die Werbekasse gefreut
haben dürfte... (sondern den Server geärgert und die Verschleißrate der Kabel bedenklich steigen lies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich stell mir das mal hier auf einer deutschen War-Seite vor.
Die Fangemeinde ist hier um einiges größer, als in France.
Deswegen wird die Seite wohl völlig vom Traffic und vom "zu kleinen" Server
überlastet worden sein.

403-Fehler heisst einfach, dass es im Moment keinen Index gibt (soweit mein Kenntnisstand - 
nobody's perfect^^).


----------



## Evíga (3. September 2008)

Hmm.. Gott sei dank kann ich Französisch, die wollen wohl nicht spielen, auf jeden Fall gibt's auf http://www.mondespersistants.com noch Keys ohne Verlosung. Man muss sich nur in deren Forum registrieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also habt ihr, liebe buffeduser ohne mich sogar wieder einen Key mehr. Freuet euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (4. September 2008)

Das ist mal ein Wort - nur frage ich mich da, dürfte das nicht eher zu einem Denial of Service (erstaunlich, was man davon hat, im Januar ein bisschen Anonymous vs. Scientology zu verfolgen, an neuen Sachen mit sich bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) führen? 403 steht bei mir, sprich Access Forbidden.
Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich damit nicht aus, vielleicht bin ich doch verschwörungsgeiler als ich bisher dachte, aber ist ein Zugangsverbot denn eine technisch logische Folgerung daraus, dass die Seite überlastet ist?

edit: Danke für den Hinweis, Evíga - mit meinem rausgekramten Mittelstufenfranzösisch konnte ich auch noch einen ergattern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt bete ich bloß, dass der auch funktioniert...ansonsten ist's wohl Mist, wenn ich hier einen gewinnen sollte...

Apropos - sollte das der Fall sein, kann man da irgendwem Bescheid geben oder gar mit Eigeninitiative den auf diesem Forum weitergeben ("First customer gets the prize"-Stil")?


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

lol die französische seite die Eviga gepostet hat ist voll überlastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Hmm.. Gott sei dank kann ich Französisch, die wollen wohl nicht spielen, auf jeden Fall gibt's auf http://www.mondespersistants.com noch Keys ohne Verlosung. Man muss sich nur in deren Forum registrieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wow, danke für den Tipp. Hab zwar schon einen Key, aber jetzt hab ich noch einen, um ihn einen Bekannten zu schenken. Thääänkz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Stimmt, ich hab noch nie so lang für 'ne Registrierung gebraucht, aber es hat geklappt! Beharrlichkeit führt zum Ziel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

sind denn noch keys da ? ... meine lohnt sich das ewige warten auf die seite ?


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

hoffe doch mal^^ hab mich gerade angemeldet. btw danke dir Evíga für die seite

EDIT: JAA hab ihn bekommen, wäre dann mein 2ter key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Also ich habe eben noch einen bekommen.. Und ich glaub nicht, dass die Keys um die Uhrzeit noch weggehen wie warme Semmeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn jemand sprachliche Probleme hat, kann ich auch aushelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

hm... ich komm net auf die seite... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(( 

WILL NEN KEY-.- 

Aber die Seite ist ständig überlastet -.-


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Also ich habe eben noch einen bekommen.. Und ich glaub nicht, dass die Keys um die Uhrzeit noch weggehen wie warme Semmeln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, man kann ja auch babelfish benutzen, wenn man gar nicht mehr weiter weiß. Ist zwar nicht wirklich immer zu 100% richtig, was er da übersetzt, aber verstehen tut man es am Ende doch irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emilyy (4. September 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Naja, man kann ja auch babelfish benutzen, wenn man gar nicht mehr weiter weiß. Ist zwar nicht wirklich immer zu 100% richtig, was er da übersetzt, aber verstehen tut man es am Ende doch irgendwie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kommst mal auf mein ts blick da garnet durch
tss4.netclusive.de:31186
Pwiffo


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. September 2008)

Ich war grad auf der Seite....Versteh eh kein Wort und find irgendwie auch keine weiterleitung ^^

Dabei wollt ich noch nen Key für nen Freund sichern ^^

Naja, ich hab ja zur Not einen XD


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

lol XD hab mich nochmal mit einer anderen email angemeldet, hab jetzt 3 keys und das reicht auch ^^ kann ich mit mein kumpels am we zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emilyy (4. September 2008)

mage4tw schrieb:


> lol XD hab mich nochmal mit einer anderen email angemeldet, hab jetzt 3 keys und das reicht auch ^^ kann ich mit mein kumpels am we zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


help komm mal ts bitte 
tss4.netclusive.de:31186
PWiffo

Blick da voll net durch


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Boah was mist-.- 

ich komm net druff... die ist bei mir ständig überlastet-.-


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

wie gemein zam will nicht auf meine frage anworten geh ich halt schlafen gn8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (4. September 2008)

Kann mir einer helfen? Wo bekomm ich denn den Key her? Hab mich im Forum angemeldet und dann? Ich war dann irgendwie nochmal auf dieser Seite mit der Meldung über die 3000 Keys und unten war ein Button und jedes Mal, wenn man den gedrückt hat kam ein neuer Key dabei heraus.


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

2 Keys glücklicher!
Hab noch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

Waaaghhh! Ich kann kein Frânzmáènnîsch.


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

ich glaub die Französische Seite hat auch keine mehr ...

Zumindest komm ich da seit 20 minuten nicht mehr drauf... oh man ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yakuza1967 (4. September 2008)

hat ganze 5 min gedauert gerade also es gibt da noch welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Evíga schrieb:


> Hmm.. Gott sei dank kann ich Französisch, die wollen wohl nicht spielen, auf jeden Fall gibt's auf http://www.mondespersistants.com noch Keys ohne Verlosung. Man muss sich nur in deren Forum registrieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genial da bekommt man den Key sofort danke für den Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (4. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Waaaghhh! Ich kann kein Frânzmáènnîsch.
> Ich hoffe ich habe mich trotzdem durchgeboxt.
> 
> Pour obtenir votre clé, vous avez un bouton juste en dessous, cliquez-le ! Pas de bouton ? C’est que vous n’êtes pas membre de MP (ouuuhh ! Enregistrez-vous vite !)
> ...



Ich glaube, du musst dann nochmal zurück zur News über die Beta und nochmal auf diesen fetten ICI Link klicken und dann gibts unten so ein Button, da erscheint dann ein Key.


----------



## Areson (4. September 2008)

Yeeehaaa. Die Seite funzt noch. Hab eben auch meinen Key bekommen! Wir sehen uns in der Beta. Zum glück hab ich den Client schon vor ein paar Tagen vorsorglich installiert. :-)


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnief* ich bekomm nur ein : Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung













Der Server unter www.mondespersistants.com braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.







Die aufgerufene Website hat auf den Verbindungsversuch zu lange nicht reagiert, daher wird nun nicht mehr länger auf eine Reaktion gewartet. zu sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FaytTheXpert (4. September 2008)

Wo steht der Key denn von dieser französischen Seite wenn man einen gewonnen hat ? hab jetzt ne mail von den webmaster@mondespersistants.com bekommen das ich jetzt da einen account habe 8 wenn das shcon wer gefragt hat sorry bin vor 3 min von der arbeit gekommen)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. September 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *schnief* ich bekomm nur ein : Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung
> ...



Hab dir mal ne PN geschickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narathas (4. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer helfen? Wo bekomm ich denn den Key her? Hab mich im Forum angemeldet und dann? Ich war dann irgendwie nochmal auf dieser Seite mit der Meldung über die 3000 Keys und unten war ein Button und jedes Mal, wenn man den gedrückt hat kam ein neuer Key dabei heraus.


http://assassaindolphin.files.wordpress.com/8852/09/palm.jpg


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Waaaghhh! Ich kann kein Frânzmáènnîsch.
> Ich hoffe ich habe mich trotzdem durchgeboxt.
> 
> Pour obtenir votre clé, vous avez un bouton juste en dessous, cliquez-le ! Pas de bouton ? C&#8217;est que vous n&#8217;êtes pas membre de MP (ouuuhh ! Enregistrez-vous vite !)
> ...



Da steht jetzt, dass du dich noch registrieren musst. Das geht hier: http://forums.mondespersistants.com/register.php
Lass die Seite, die du oben kopiert hast einfach offen. Das Registrieren ist ein normales Formular: Nutzername, Passwort x2, Email x2 und den Haken reinmachen (Kram gelesen). Dann ganz unten den linken Knopf (Terminer ...).
Danach Emails abholen, den oberen Link anklicken.
Dann die Seite aufrufen, die du oben genannt hast, Daten eingeben (Oben rechts) und dann erscheint ganz unten ein Knopf. Da drauf drücken und der Key erscheint.


----------



## yakuza1967 (4. September 2008)

FaytTheXpert schrieb:


> Wo steht der Key denn von dieser französischen Seite wenn man einen gewonnen hat ? hab jetzt ne mail von den webmaster@mondespersistants.com bekommen das ich jetzt da einen account habe 8 wenn das shcon wer gefragt hat sorry bin vor 3 min von der arbeit gekommen)



Den Aktivierungslink in der Email klicken dann zurück auf die Seite da auf die News und dann auf der nächsten Seite ind der Mitte auf ICI Link klicken dann erscheint dein Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (4. September 2008)

Muss man sich dann eigentlich auch den französischen Client runterladen oder funzt das mit jedem Client?


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Geht mit jedem Client.


----------



## yakuza1967 (4. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Muss man sich dann eigentlich auch den französischen Client runterladen oder funzt das mit jedem Client?



multi denke ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also egal


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

. Da sich meine Frage geklärt hat, habe ich das mal rausgenommen, da es doch ziemlich den Platz weggenommen hat.


----------



## Sefer (4. September 2008)

Die Franzosen arbeiten alle bei Blizzard, die brauchen keine Beta Keys für Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Glück für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab einen YAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Funzt auf jedenfall noch, hat nur ewig gedauert bis die Seite geladen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Lies das: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=890717


----------



## Hojo (4. September 2008)

Da muss man aber auch nen Arsch voll Geduld mitbringen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ladezeiten als wenn man durch eine Masse von Götterspeise gehen würde...*g*


----------



## Emilyy (4. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich angemeldet, auf ici geklickt, dann erscheint:
> 
> WAAAGHHH !! Qu’est-ce que vous voulez que je vous dise d’autre ? C’est l’heure de l’Open Beta WAR ! Et pour fêter ça :
> 
> ...



komm in mein ts daten sind bischen vor den thread


----------



## Sandman86 (4. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Geht mit jedem Client.



Alles klar. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dachte nur, weil beim Client irgendwas von "richtige Sprache wählen und Invite steht usw."


----------



## Tribale (4. September 2008)

Klasse, klappt ;-)


----------



## Slaargh (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - die Verlosung von Beta-Keys ist gemein und fies und hinterhältig und böswillig. *seufz*




Klingt nach da typisch'n Schwarzorklotterie. Ich drück' all'n Mitspielern meine dick'n Orkdaumen. Mög'n da Spiele beginnen.

WAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

son mist ich bekomm keine bestätigungs mail kein mein konto net aktivieren-.-


----------



## Mirakel (4. September 2008)

Nice ich hab au nen key bekommen über die franz setie loel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die franzosen sind die geilsten!


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

Emilyy schrieb:


> komm in mein ts daten sind bischen vor den thread



Danke nochmal an dich, und natürlich danke an alle die mir geholfen haben. Ich habs jetzt selbst rausgefunden, die Aktivierungs-mail für meine Mitgliedschaft hat einfach etwas gedauert. Habe da einfach meine Mitgliedschaft bestätigt und konnte dann den Key erzeugen. Danke.

Anleitung:
Auf der Seite http://www.mondespersistants.com/
auf den Link: WAR
                   3000 clés Open beta !
                   WAAAGHHH !! Monde Warhammer et GOA vous enrôlent dans la WAR ! klicken
danach auf: ICI klicken
danach auf: Enregistrez-vous vite !) klicken.
Anmeldeformular ausfüllen. Auf E-mail warten^^. 
In der Mail auf den ersten Link klicken.
Auf der Internetseite oben rechts anmelden.
Nochmals auf ICI klicken.
Unten den Key generieren.

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Ich hab nen Key jeeaaah!Sollte ich noch welche gewinnen vergebe ich die hier!An die Leute die ich mag!Alle anderen Ätsch*g*


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

bei mir geht die seite nit auf wie gemein =(


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Versuches es mit internet Explorer!Oder mit dem neuen Chrome beta den Google browser!

Ich hab nen Key!Whaaagh!Die Seite hat mich auch zum verzweifeln gebracht hab mich 3 mal angemeldet und einmal ises nur durchgegangen


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> bei mir geht die seite nit auf wie gemein =(



Mit Opera läuft die Seite perfekt, Firefox auch..


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Ich hab nen Keeeeeyz!Waaagh!

So geil da ich am 18 wenns released wird wahrscheinlich nicht spieln kann!


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

da frag ich mich warums nit bei mir geht -.- bring mir einen key mit von der seit wer sehr nett XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dan bin ich nit umsonst noch wach^^


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Versuches es mit internet Explorer!Oder mit dem neuen Chrome beta den Google browser!
> 
> Ich hab nen Key!Whaaagh!Die Seite hat mich auch zum verzweifeln gebracht hab mich 3 mal angemeldet und einmal ises nur durchgegangen



ich hab mienen jet auch meine 2 web.de addis funzen net nur die gmx hat geklappt


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

hab jetz dises opera runter geladen geht nix weiter ich start mal pc neu ^^


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> da frag ich mich warums nit bei mir geht -.- bring mir einen key mit von der seit wer sehr nett XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*pssst!* Hast Post!


----------



## Hojo (4. September 2008)

Ich denke einfach....das System wird überlastet sein.
Die Anmeldungen werden ja gespeichert... nur die Mails zur aktivierung werden nicht rausgeschickt...vielleicht eine Art..Datenstau...*g* ..der jetzt nach und nach abgearbeitet wird...keine Ahnung...^^

Bei meiner GMX Addy habe ich gleich ne Mail bekommen...
Mein Bruder bisher noch nicht....
Also kanns auch nicht dran liegen ob es GMX oder WEB oder irgendwas anderes ist...

Denke eher das mit der Überlastung passt schon... *g*


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Hab eben für 'nen Freund die Prozedur nochmal gemacht, und hab absolut kein Problem, nur ein kleines bisschen langsam isses. Musste es aber eben mit Firefox machen, Opera hat beim Login gebockt.


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Aber die Franzen sind schon geil!Hauen die Keys raus wie stinkende Unterhosen! Naja Franzland scheint nicht in dei Beta zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

ich hab jetz nen key juhu es gibt noch engel oder teufel die mich mmo süchtig machen wollen ich sag mal danke der spender bleibt aber anonüm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

wollte dir auch einen schicken aber jetzt gehts bei mir nimer*g*Hatte nur einmal Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Wenn die Seite da irgendwie nur faked, ist hier irgendwie das halbe Forum angeschmiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

jetz hab ich den 9 key naja egal... nur spaß XD jetz need ich noch ne key eingabe ^^


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Jo dann bin ich angepisst!Wenn ich bei buffed einen gewinnen sollte werde ich aber vorher testen und dann herschenken*g*


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Wenn die Seite da irgendwie nur faked, ist hier irgendwie das halbe Forum angeschmiert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt dan wird frankreich bald im feuer des krieges brennen und ich meis wörtlich XD hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Ja, die Keyeingabe wär was feines jetz.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schließen buffed eigentlich ihre eigenen Newsthreads, wenn gespammt wird? ^^


----------



## Fostéx (4. September 2008)

Also laut war-europe.com ist es keine Verarsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

die löschen die post eher ^^ 
ps: ich spiel zerstörung xD


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Frostéx, natürlich nicht, da hab ich's ja her. ^^

/e Cool, da kömmer uns ja dann auf die Schnauze hauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

verhauen is so normal ich benutz lieber schwarze magie xD


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Dann darfst mir die Schnauze eben verbrennen. ^^


----------



## timow (4. September 2008)

DIe verdammte Seite lädt nicht ._.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Dann darfst mir die Schnauze eben verbrennen. ^^



ihrgenwie kling das aber sehr nach emo aber ich mag emos was für ein twist naja order muss sterben xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auten is übriges zurzeit die neue mode^^)

hab schon lange nima so schnell hintereinander gepostet kopfschütteln.....


----------



## muecke79 (4. September 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> verhauen is so normal ich benutz lieber schwarze magie xD


nurmal ne frage habe mich auch eben auf der franzseite angemeldet und evtl nen key bekommen sieht der ungefähr so aus ?  WFTRE-TLKJS-DLLS-8(TZK-WKQS-GQWERD ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke für antwort versteh kein franz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ubawookie (4. September 2008)

hey jungs und mädels hat noch einer ne key für mich ? neeeeeeeeeeeedddddd dringend kanns kaum nch bis zum 15 septmer aushalten ^^^würd mich freuen


----------



## Mirakel (4. September 2008)

nun haste haltn problem weil jeder deinen key kennt -.-


----------



## muecke79 (4. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> nun haste haltn problem weil jeder deinen key kennt -.-


also sieht der so aus ?? das war nartürlich nicht der richte aber ihr könnt es ja probieren


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

lustig ihrgenwie hir san leute die seit 1 stunde hir angemeldet san XD ne sry ich komm selber nicht auf die seite eine nett elfe hat mir einen gegeben warum weis ich nit wir san doch im brüder krieg Oo^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: ich hab prob die elfe hat auch meinen key da die in mir geschenkt hat =(^^


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Hey, ich oute mich nicht als Emo! ^^
Ich oute mich mal als .. öh .. als Crossdresser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Verdammt >.<
 erst jetzt teilgenommen, war auf ner Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber glaube, die Party > als die Beta =)
Trotzdem, will ich einen betakey =(


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Hey, ich oute mich nicht als Emo! ^^
> Ich oute mich mal als .. öh .. als Crossdresser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na gottseidank gibs wiki ....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Wir spammen schon seit 3 Seiten, oder? ^^


----------



## Hojo (4. September 2008)

So...jetzt hat mein Bruder sich über WEB angemeldet und nach ner längeren Wartezeit ne Mail bekommen und nen Key....also daher...wer noch nichtshat...einfach warten..das scheint alles nach und anch zu passieren... *g*


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

ja glaub soga länger aber schlimm wirds wen morgen das wer lesen muss... dan wird das geheule groß werden xD


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Endlich Beta!Jaeah hoffe es ist Beta 4.1 da könnt ihr euch dann freuen!


----------



## Markw (4. September 2008)

Ab wann kann man sich dann eigentlich einen Acc machen mit dem key?


----------



## Mirakel (4. September 2008)

Dann sagt ihnen lieber net wieviel keys ihr habt^^


----------



## Hojo (4. September 2008)

Hach..manchmal ist es echt schön sich zu entscheiden das man nachts noch etwas arbeitet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Endlich Beta!Jaeah hoffe es ist Beta 4.1 da könnt ihr euch dann freuen!



hoff mal squigherdner is dan besser weil zwischen den und dunkelelfen zauberin muss ich mich noch entscheiden^^


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> hoff mal squigherdner is dan besser weil zwischen den und dunkelelfen zauberin muss ich mich noch entscheiden^^



Die Zauberin sagt mir aber auch sehr zu... :/


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Die Zauberin sagt mir aber auch sehr zu... :/



spielst dan weiblich oder männlich wennst schon wie das andere geschlecht angezogen rumlaufen wilst ^^(wen ich das so in wiki richtig verstanden hab)

weil mir is das egal ob ich weiblich oder männlich spiel weis nit wie das da bei dir is xD aber das rüstungs system lest kleidung anderer geschlechter sicher nit zu ^^


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Wenn jemand 2 Keys bekommt, und ich keinen, bitte gebt mit einen =)
Evt weil er bei 2 Gewinnspieln mitgemacht hat oder so >.>


----------



## FaytTheXpert (4. September 2008)

ich hoffe das die Seite kein fake ist sonst find ich den seiten besitzter .... ich freu mich so über den beta key und wenn der nicht echt ist .... Wo muss man den am ende denn überhaubt eingeben auf http://www.war-europe.com/ ,oder wo ganz anders ich blick da beim französischen nicht so durch muss ich gestehen


----------



## Ubawookie (4. September 2008)

hehe anscheined habe ich jetz auch ein von der seite bekommen  mal sehn ob der dan auch geht ich werd ne hexen jäger zocken ihc wed auch mal ne engenier antest und ne chaos babaren vileicht und dne bright wizard merh interesiert mich nicht ^^


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Schattenkrieger Main und dann wird noch Priester des Sigma und Schwertmeister ausprobiert!Chosen und Jünger und Schwarzork sind natürlich auch sehr verlockend, sowie eigentlich jede KLasse das gewisse Etwas hat in W.A.R , nicht wie in hust...hust... wo mir nur 2 KLassen von 7 KLassen gefielen


----------



## timow (4. September 2008)

Geht bei euch die Seite auch nicht? ^^


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> spielst dan weiblich oder männlich wennst schon wie das andere geschlecht angezogen rumlaufen wilst ^^(wen ich das so in wiki richtig verstanden hab)
> 
> weil mir is das egal ob ich weiblich oder männlich spiel weis nit wie das da bei dir is xD aber das rüstungs system lest kleidung anderer geschlechter sicher nit zu ^^



Ich spiel weibliche Chars - always, semper, toujours. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ubawookie (4. September 2008)

funtze die keys den auch fü den clienten den wir gesaugt haben oder is der alge mein europa client? die key sind halt aus frankreich


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Ubawookie schrieb:


> funtze die keys den auch fü den clienten den wir gesaugt haben oder is der alge mein europa client? die key sind halt aus frankreich



Soweit ich weiß, funzen alle europ. Keys mit allen europ. Clients..


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Ubawookie schrieb:


> funtze die keys den auch fü den clienten den wir gesaugt haben oder is der alge mein europa client? die key sind halt aus frankreich



ich sags mal so glaubst woher hab die franzis(sry) die keys^^ xD
glaub schon das es geht .... naja es hat keine beine es kann eigendlich ganit gehen....

 : Evíga und ich dacht du spielst schattenkrieger wegen dem bild XD


----------



## Slaargh (4. September 2008)

Hm, seid Ihr sicher das der generierte Key dann auch wirklich ein echter Betakey ist? Ich traue den Franzosen nicht. Irgendwie kann sich ja so jeder der es will zig Betakeys dort absahnen. Ich kann leider kein Französisch, daher blicke ich bei dem Geschreibsel nicht durch. Könnte es nicht sein das die Franzosen das so machen das man sich anmeldet, einen Key generiert und mit dem dann an einer Verlosung teilnimmt? Das der Key dann quasi später erst seine Gültigkeit bekommt? Obwohl das wäre auch irgendwie unlogisch. Hm, das soll einer verstehen. Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Mirakel (4. September 2008)

ich hoffs doch mal dass ich den französichchen key benutzten darf^^


----------



## rEdiC (4. September 2008)

Fuck wie ichs halt jetzt erst gesehen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Hm, seid Ihr sicher das der generierte Key dann auch wirklich ein echter Betakey ist? Ich traue den Franzosen nicht. Irgendwie kann sich ja so jeder der es will zig Betakeys dort absahnen. Ich kann leider kein Französisch, daher blicke ich bei dem Geschreibsel nicht durch. Könnte es nicht sein das die Franzosen das so machen das man sich anmeldet, einen Key generiert und mit dem dann an einer Verlosung teilnimmt? Das der Key dann quasi später erst seine Gültigkeit bekommt? Obwohl das wäre auch irgendwie unlogisch. Hm, das soll einer verstehen. Abwarten und Tee trinken.



Ich bin französisch Muttersprachler und das Ding wird definitiv als Key für die Beta verkauft. Die Adresse der Seite hab ich von www.war-europe.com aus der Liste der Fanseiten, die Keys abgeben. Ich denke einfach, dass sich die 3500 Keys nicht so schnell verteilt haben bei denen. 3,5k sind eben schon ein Haufen.

Sagen wir, es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das dann nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

naja jetz brauch ma wen der franzisch(2tes mal sry) kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ich bin französisch Muttersprachler und das Ding wird definitiv als Key für die Beta verkauft. Die Adresse der Seite hab ich von www.war-europe.com aus der Liste der Fanseiten, die Keys abgeben. Ich denke einfach, dass sich die 3500 Keys nicht so schnell verteilt haben bei denen. 3,5k sind eben schon ein Haufen.
> 
> Sagen wir, es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das dann nicht funktioniert.



gibt es was das du nicht kannst aus normale frauen kleider zu tragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke für die anwort^^

sry doppel post -.- ich werd langsam zu müde und schreib menge zeugs....^^


----------



## Slaargh (4. September 2008)

FaytTheXpert schrieb:


> ich hoffe das die Seite kein fake ist sonst find ich den seiten besitzter .... ich freu mich so über den beta key und wenn der nicht echt ist .... Wo muss man den am ende denn überhaubt eingeben auf http://www.war-europe.com/ ,oder wo ganz anders ich blick da beim französischen nicht so durch muss ich gestehen



Die Seite ist kein Fake. Sie wird ja auf der offiziellen (englischen) war-europe-Seite verlinkt. So wie z.B. Buffed.de auf der deutschen war-europe-Seite auch.Nur ob das mit dem generierten Key alles so funktioniert... ich weiß nicht. Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. 

Vielleicht haben Wir ja auch alle was ganz teures aboniert, ohne es zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Also ich hab mir die Chose durchgelesen, die Sache müsste eigentlich wasserdicht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (4. September 2008)

udn wenn schaun auf was ham wir abboniert auf ne emailaddresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem sag ich denen dann des war mein kleiner bruder und der ist noch net volljährig^^ gg


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Naja, du registrierst dich ja im Endeffekt nur auf deren Forum, von daher denke ich nicht, dass du dan Spam bekommst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

mal schauen kommt e bald der tag der warheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also warten....

ps: ich hab mich da nit angemeldet nie^^ war ja bei mir wer anderes *LIEB KUCK*


----------



## Slaargh (4. September 2008)

Ich meine, ok, 3500 Keys sind vielleicht nicht so schnell vergriffen... aber wären 3500 Keys so auf buffed verschleudert worden, ich denke mal die wären innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden alle weggewesen.

Ich traue der Sache immernoch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich gönne es allen die es dort versuchen. Vielleicht habe ich ja mit der Buffed-Auslosung auch noch Glück. Wenn nicht sehen wir uns spätestens am 15ten Ingame. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ubawookie (4. September 2008)

also ich habe es mir mal per googel überstzen lassne und da kamm auch so ziemlich das selbe raus das es ein key ist für die open beta die am 7.9. startet und is eigentlich ziehmlich gut überstez worden von dem tool
würd mich so megamäsig freuen wens klapt ^^


----------



## Emilyy (4. September 2008)

Ubawookie schrieb:


> also ich habe es mir mal per googel überstzen lassne und da kamm auch so ziemlich das selbe raus das es ein key ist für die open beta die am 7.9. startet und is eigentlich ziehmlich gut überstez worden von dem tool
> würd mich so megamäsig freuen wens klapt ^^




Nous sommes heureux de vous annoncer que plusieurs dizaines de milliers de clés pour l'Open Beta sont prêtes à être distribuées avec l'aide des sites communautaires dans toute l'Europe. Dès aujourd'hui, visitez votre fansite favori et peut-être y gagnerez-vous un accès pour l'Open Beta. Attention, ces clés sont en nombre limité aussi ne perdez pas une seconde pour gagner la vôtre !

Les sites suivants participent à l'évènement :
JeuxOnline
MondesPersistants
WAR-France
Univers Virtuels

Merci à eux pour leur participation et à vous pour participer à leur vie de tous les jours !

Das sind die Seiten auf der offiziellen englischen Warhammer Seite Die Beta keys haben also der Link wenn es ein Fake wäre würden sie wohl nicht auf der offi Seite stehen.


----------



## rEdiC (4. September 2008)

Wieso redet ihr alle von Franzosen usw?Ich blick grad nicht durch.


----------



## SilentDarkness (4. September 2008)

Und jetzt überlegt mal logisch, was würde es der Seite bringen (außer tierischem ärger und nem gefloodetem mailbot)...

Abgesehn davon, das glücksgefühl jetz 1 - 100 keyz in der hand zu haben für die war - beta sollte doch etwas dem unmut überwiegen...

außerdem ist das von Buffed ja noch am laufen, und auf anderen deutschen fanseiten (die funktionieren) werden meines wissensnach auch noch 1700 Keyz zu gewinnen, also da auch noch schön mit machen und alle Freunde und bekannt beglücken und auf nummer sicher gehn ^^

MfG.

Edit: auf Seite 5 steht worums geht redic


----------



## shartas (4. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Wieso redet ihr alle von Franzosen usw?Ich blick grad nicht durch.




da gibts ne französische seite die 3000 keys verschenkt musst dich nur registrieren dann bekommst du deinen key nur ob die auch funktioniern weiß keiner bis zum 7ten


----------



## rEdiC (4. September 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> da gibts ne französische seite die 3000 keys verschenkt musst dich nur registrieren dann bekommst du deinen key nur ob die auch funktioniern weiß keiner bis zum 7ten


Link?


----------



## shartas (4. September 2008)

http://forums.mondespersistants.com/register.php hier registriern dann auf die hauptseite und da steht des irgendwo


----------



## Sai86 (4. September 2008)

http://www.mondespersistants.com/


----------



## rEdiC (4. September 2008)

Ah ok hab jetzt auch einen Key. Mal abwarten.^^


----------



## shartas (4. September 2008)

jetzt weis ich nicht ob ich mir mein game doch bei ea bestellen soll oder net weil wenn der key nicht funktioniert reg ich mich auf das ich es net gemacht hab aber wenn doch und ich kaufs mir reg ich mich auf das ich auf die hülle+booklet verzichtet hab und jetzt 2 keys hab 
aaaaaaaargh


----------



## SilentDarkness (4. September 2008)

Naja, dafür gibts verschiedene ansichten.

Ich vertrette die:
Erst testen dann kaufen.

Merk ich mir seit HellGate:London ... das war das erste Spiel das mir so einfällt das quasi in der Beta rausgehaun wurde <.<

Aber wenn du sowiso kaufen willst und nich weist ob bei EA, oder wo anders, kann ich dir sagen das EA im besonderen vertrauens brüche bei mir hat wegen RedAlert 3... was man do so hört ...
aber um auf die vorbestel zu kommen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=57892 hier wird fleissig darüber geschrieben, kannst dir ja mal lesen und dann abwägen.

MfG.


----------



## shartas (4. September 2008)

glaub du hast nicht ganz verstanden was ich gemeint hab also ich werde mir war aufjedenfall kaufen und wollte die bei ea tun (dauert en bisschen weil ich mich erst bei click&buy reggen musste konto verifiziern geld überweisen), da dies die einzigste möglichkeit ist einen OB key zu erhalten ohne PO_CE besitzer zu sein nun habe ich den key von der französischen seite weiß allerdings nicht ob dieser wirklich funktioiert (ich vertrau keine froschfresser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) un deswegen weiß ich nicht ob ich mir das spiel noch bei ea kaufen soll wegen oben genannten gründen

alos im grunde nur en bisschen *mimimimimimi* meinerseits


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> ich vertrau keine froschfresser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nehm ich persönlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentDarkness (4. September 2008)

*mimi* is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber es tut mir dann leid dich miss verstanden zu haben, aber wie im letzten teil von mir würde ich dir stark raten lange zu überlegen ob du es dir jetzt bei EA noch PO 'st ... weil sie eben eher negativ aufgefallen sind in den letzten Wochen...

Ich würds machen wie ich (ich werd mir das spiel vermutlich auch kaufen, ich tendiere zu mindest dazu...) erst mal versuchen so viele keyz wie möglich abzustauben, wenns genug sind das an ein paar freunde verteilen und dann testen.

Ach ja und mit dem Franzosen misstrauen, ich sehe keinen Grund warum sie das machen sollten, sie stehen auf der offizielen WAR seite und haben also auch sicher keys... des weiteren wurde diese Seite von einer Person die angibt Französisch als Muttersprache zu haben empfohlen, meinst du diese person steht auf die 19817726418 Flame mails die sie erhalten wird wenn das nicht funktioniert?

Ich würde also wieder zu dem punkt kommen:
Erst Testen dann kaufen...

Aber ich wiederhohle mich :/

Und wie du dich entscheidest es wird immer richtig sein, denn bei mir im freundeskreis tauchen immer mehr leute auf die auch Keys wollen xD also zu viele keys wirste kaum haben.

Naja soviel dazu ^^

MfG.


----------



## Valeriah (4. September 2008)

jetzt ist es 8.00 uhr *g* aufstellung wann die keys verschickt werden bitte :-) hih (auch wenn ich zu spät dran bin)


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Nehm ich persönlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



recht hat sie ihr seit echt böse menschen,wie kann man nur so gemein zu leuten sein die einen beta key für euch haben =(


----------



## Ernie27 (4. September 2008)

Is ja derbst was los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjartmar (4. September 2008)

Biffo29 schrieb:


> Naja also sollte das stimmen das ja schon vor eurer bekanntgabe soviel an dem spiel teilgenommen haben finde ich das schon ungerecht da ja dann die 1000keys schon vor eurer bekanntgabe auf der buffed seite sogut wie weg waren. Und somit könnt ihr ja auch schon jetz die werbung der 1000 garantierten Keys rausnehmen.
> Schon sehr komisch





> Zam
> Ja - die Verlosung von Beta-Keys ist gemein und fies und hinterhältig und böswillig. *seufz*




So langsam wirste mir Sympatisch Zam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Ernie27 schrieb:


> Is ja derbst was los hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jepp ging fast die ganze nacht duch das gespamme xD


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

Es ist immer wieder amüsant. 3600 Keys werden vergeben. 1000 davon nach dem Prinzip "Wer zu erst kommt, malt zu erst!". Und 2600 über ein Los-Verfahren. Und dann fühlt man sich auch noch ungerecht behandelt, weil eine Seite die Inforamtion X Minuten vorher hatte. Am besten wäre es nichts mehr zu vergeben... Aber da wäre ja Buffed dann allgemein Plöd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Edith sagt] omg -.- über 2 Jahre hier und ich hab tatsächlich die 50er Beiträgegrenze geknackt. Ich sollte mehr spam betreiben.


----------



## Bjartmar (4. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder amüsant. 3600 Keys werden vergeben. 1000 davon nach dem Prinzip "Wer zu erst kommt, malt zu erst!". Und 2600 über ein Los-Verfahren. Und dann fühlt man sich auch noch ungerecht behandelt, weil eine Seite die Inforamtion X Minuten vorher hatte. Am besten wäre es nichts mehr zu vergeben... Aber da wäre ja Buffed dann allgemein Plöd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da kann ich dir nur recht geben Gramir. Und gz zu den 50 Beiträgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerothwolf (4. September 2008)

Naja mal abwarten was da kommt. Würde schon gerne mal Beta spielen. Bei meinem anderen Spiel klappt es wohl nicht^^


----------



## Silverona (4. September 2008)

immer dieses elendige warten;( Aber die Hffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## deathnemesis (4. September 2008)

Ah mensch, da war ich wohl zu spät für die französische Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand mehrere Keys bekommt, kann er mir einen geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

wieso zu spät?


----------



## Markon78 (4. September 2008)

deathnemesis schrieb:


> Ah mensch, da war ich wohl zu spät für die französische Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo hab leider auch keine mehr bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...sollte wer nem ISTQB Software Tester die Chance auf die BETA geben wollen...ich würd mich echt über nen Key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke schon mal im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostra23 (4. September 2008)

ja schade... die franzmänner waren heute morgen leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch keinen mehr bekommen 

ich habs mal auf den anderen seiten versucht aber ne direkte key ausgabe gibts anscheinend nirgendwo mehr im moment... hum .. warten


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

verdammt doch zu spät. hat er ausgesehen als würde es noch gehen....


----------



## delugas (4. September 2008)

ahhhh ich habs verpennt nein nein nein


----------



## Grimash (4. September 2008)

Probierts mal hier: http://www.war-rvr.net

Einfach im Thread posten, hat anscheinend auch grad erst vor ein paar Minuten begonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

Grimash schrieb:


> Probierts mal hier: http://www.war-rvr.net
> 
> Einfach im Thread posten, hat anscheinend auch grad erst vor ein paar Minuten begonnen
> 
> ...



Hehe, meine güte ist die Seite überlastet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostra23 (4. September 2008)

so ein mist jetzt ist die register page von denen down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ausflipp*


----------



## Roostar (4. September 2008)

damnit! jetz bin ich mal gespannt, weiß nichtmehr wann ich gerstern teilgenommen hab. Baer es kam mir ziemlich frisch vor mit der Anmeldemöglichkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gogogo


----------



## nostra23 (4. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcQ7RkyBoBc - für die zwischenzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

nostra23 schrieb:


> so ein mist jetzt ist die register page von denen down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Nostra eine Gummizelle reicht, damit er nicht zu schaden kommt*

Immer schön ruhig und geduldig sein. Man kommt immer zu seinen Ziel und wenn sich jemand von so etwas fertig machen lässt, sollte er nochmal kurz vor die Tür gehen. Mache er 4 Kniebeugen und danach schön tief ein und ausatmen. Dann fühlt man sich gleich besser... glaube ich, habe sowas noch nie gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathnemesis (4. September 2008)

Hmmm, ich glaub ich bekomm doch nen Key von nem Kumpel.

Falls ich aber bei anderen Verlosungen auch gewinnen sollte werde ich sie hier weitergeben :-)


----------



## nostra23 (4. September 2008)

:-) das war nur gerade gut.. ich drück in dem key request thread auf abschicken und in dem moment server maintenance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

deathnemesis schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich glaub ich bekomm doch nen Key von nem Kumpel.
> 
> Falls ich aber bei anderen Verlosungen auch gewinnen sollte werde ich sie hier weitergeben :-)



Das ist nett von dir. Aber pick dir jemanden raus und schreib nicht irgendwo "OB-Key zu vergeben!" Dein PN-Fach wird platzen.

PS: Nostra geiles Video. -.-


----------



## kirra1 (4. September 2008)

nostra23 schrieb:


> :-) das war nur gerade gut.. ich drück in dem key request thread auf abschicken und in dem moment server maintenance
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn man die hunderte von Beta keys bei ebay sieht ,die da schon wieder verscherbelt werden,kommt einen das kotzen..
man ,man

die englische Seite ist auch schon wieder vollkommen überlatet ,kann man vergessen..


----------



## Tyni (4. September 2008)

naja, mal sehen, obn ich hier mal Glück habe.


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

kirra1 schrieb:


> Wenn man die hunderte von Beta keys bei ebay sieht ,die da schon wieder verscherbelt werden,kommt einen das kotzen..
> man ,man ...



Und das Geilste an der Sache ist folgendes: Es gibt genug Deppen, die dafür sogar bezahlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shika20 (4. September 2008)

muss man bei dem gamespy ding reg. sein? wenn ja wo reg man sich


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

shika20 schrieb:


> muss man bei dem gamespy ding reg. sein? wenn ja wo reg man sich



Wie, was und wo? Gamespy ist groß. Was meinst du genau?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kirra1 (4. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Und das Geilste an der Sache ist folgendes: Es gibt genug Deppen, die dafür sogar bezahlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja diese Open-Beta ist sogut wie die einzige Chance mal zu sehen ob einem das Spiel überhaupt liegt ,bzw gefällt.,ohne dafür zu bezahlen.
Na mal sehen ,hoffentlich hab ich hier Glück ,war gestern abend  so gegen 20 Uhr  beim ausfüllen...


----------



## nostra23 (4. September 2008)

homepage back:

http://www.war-rvr.net/index.php?option=co...mp;topic=5614.0


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

nostra23 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcQ7RkyBoBc - für die zwischenzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol des so geil... das mit dem andern rechner.. Sex with Vegetables 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *vorlachen auf dem beden lag* oder dann der Desktop *noch mehr auf dem boden lieg* 

Sehr geil


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

Stimmt, aber viele versuchen damit Geld zu machen und holen sich viele OB-Keys. Aber es ist Witzlos dafür zu bezahlen. Da kann man gleich in einen Laden gehen, sich die PreOrder-Packung für 5 Euro kaufen und nimmt an den Headstart teil. Dazu bekommt man noch 2 IG Items. Und wenn es einen nicht gefällt, kauft man sich die volle Version einfach nicht.


----------



## shika20 (4. September 2008)

mist ich bekomme kein activation email von denen und ohne die kann ich nicht posten -.-


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

Die Seite ist eh wieder down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostra23 (4. September 2008)

hmm vor ner minute hab ich den link bei war-welten gepostet.. hm.. sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin drin im thread.. mal gucken was passiert.. bis jetzt sind es 6 seiten a 25 posts.. also es ist noch suppe da


----------



## kirra1 (4. September 2008)

So muss jetzt ehe zur Arbeit,falls von euch noch jemand Glück hat ,und einen übrig hat ,ich würd mich freuen.

Sollte ich noch einen übrig haben melde ich mich dann heut abend hier ,den verschenke ich dann gern.

guss


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

heute ist echt nicht mein tag. erst geht mit auf amazon ne ce knapp durch die lappen und jetzt komme ich nicht auf diese seite....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FaytTheXpert (4. September 2008)

Guten Morgen kann mir bitte wer sagen wo man am Ende die Keys regestrieren muss ist ja nicht mehr lange hin bis die Beta beginnt und die beta regestrierungsseite schon bissel früher zu starten wäre echt was gutes, wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

FaytTheXpert schrieb:


> Guten Morgen kann mir bitte wer sagen wo man am Ende die Keys regestrieren muss ist ja nicht mehr lange hin bis die Beta beginnt und die beta regestrierungsseite schon bissel früher zu starten wäre echt was gutes, wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet



www.war-europe.com. Die Reg ist aber noch deaktiviert und wann es los geht, steht da noch nicht. Sie geben aber rechtzeitig bescheid.


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

Galak schrieb:


> heute ist echt nicht mein tag. erst geht mit auf amazon ne ce knapp durch die lappen und jetzt komme ich nicht auf diese seite....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach dir  nichts draus du bist nicht der einzige, wollte grade posten als die seite wieder zusammengebrochen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black83 (4. September 2008)

was willst da an geld machen? die kosten 1,50 auf ebay, zahlst ja soviel an einstellungsgebühr + provision lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibts doch überall kostenlos !

http://www.mondespersistants.com/news/1144...Open-beta-.html

da gibts glaub noch welche, einfach reggen, email-bestätigung machen, auf der seite auf der man landet manuell einloggen, dann auf der oben angegebenen seite auf "ICI" und dort den button unten drücken - fertig. den key hat man nach dem button druck, also java an !
diese verlosung ist ein witz, die haben doch genug für alle.


----------



## xmaggusx (4. September 2008)

Ich ahtte auch gerade den post abgeschickt und tadaa ist die seite downgegangen. Jetzt weiss ich nicht ob der post schon durch ist oder nicht.


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> http://www.mondespersistants.com/news/1144...Open-beta-.html
> 
> da gibts glaub noch welche, einfach reggen, einloggen und den button unten drücken - fertig.




Nein sind leider schon alle vergeben. Habs auch schon versucht und als ich den registriert war stand statt dem button dort das alle Keys vergeben sind.


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

Dead206 schrieb:


> Mach dir  nichts draus du bist nicht der einzige, wollte grade posten als die seite wieder zusammengebrochen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir beim registrieren. mein erstes passwort war zu kurz. und zur zweiten eingabe bin ich nicht mehr gekommen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostra23 (4. September 2008)

passwort mind 8 zeichen - danach wird ein cookie register fehelr gezeigt - wenn du aber ins forum gehst kannst du trotzdem in den thread posten und bist autom. eingeloggt.... bei mir ist die page im moment auch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wichtiger ist doch:
http://www.nichtlustig.de/comics/full/080808.jpg


----------



## Manic2320 (4. September 2008)

Sind die ersten 1000 Keys schon rausgeschickt worden?


----------



## Spuewchen (4. September 2008)

Boah leute ich hoffe ich bekomme einen BETA zugang. kann es nich mehr abwarten. das spiel wird mal richtig gut wegen den ganzen sachen die in Warhammer sind.

Lieben gruß von Spuewchen

weiter so Buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Sind die ersten 1000 Keys schon rausgeschickt worden?



ka. man kommt seit ca. 40 min nicht mehr auf die seite....


----------



## Silverona (4. September 2008)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Sind die ersten 1000 Keys schon rausgeschickt worden?



ich glaub dann wären hier schon die ersten jubelschreie ausgebrochen.


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Sind die ersten 1000 Keys schon rausgeschickt worden?



ach verflixt sorry. du meinst die buffed keys.


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Sind die ersten 1000 Keys schon rausgeschickt worden?



Ich geh mal davon aus das du die Beta Keys von Buffed meinst. Nein ich glaub die sind noch nicht raus, den dann würde man das sofort im Forum lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mist wie immer zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Sind die ersten 1000 Keys schon rausgeschickt worden?



Nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (4. September 2008)

Ich dneke mal das es vor 12 uhr nichts wird mit den ersten 1000 keys

Immerhin ist noch früh !


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

ich hab nen key von den franzosen gottseidank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 juhu^^


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

ich och wenn ich noch ein von buffed bekomm hau ich mein franzen key hier raus


----------



## Thylis (4. September 2008)

mmh nu steht da was von 4600 keys...


----------



## Crutan (4. September 2008)

PengTseng schrieb:


> ich och wenn ich noch ein von buffed bekomm hau ich mein franzen key hier raus



Ich hab noch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hab mich vorsorglich schon bei den griechen, holländern und engländern mit angemeldet^^



Thylis schrieb:


> mmh nu steht da was von 4600 keys...



Jaaaaaaaaaaaa, 1000 mehr^^

(Frag mich, warum nicht direkt jeder einen bekommt?!)


----------



## Medic.pip0 (4. September 2008)

Hoffentlich bin ich dabei Will das Game endlich mal ausprobiern!!! Und paar Klassen testen


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

Thylis schrieb:


> mmh nu steht da was von 4600 keys...




Wo steht was von 4600 Keys?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doug81 (4. September 2008)

Etwas neugierig bin ich nun schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thylis (4. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/news/6931/warhammer-o...fed-in-die-beta


update von 11:15


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

sehr geil^^


----------



## bioharz (4. September 2008)

genail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh man die Server werden sowas von voll. Na bei 4600 Key muss doch einer für mich abspringen.


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

naja wenn nich für dortmunder von wenn sonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (4. September 2008)

Schade das ekiner nen key über hat, ich versuche seid wochen an einen ran zu kommen.

Die meisten verkaufen das zeug bei ebay


----------



## Timmäh (4. September 2008)

Bei Verlosungen für Betakeys hab ich noch nie gewonnen, ich bin gespannt obs diesmal klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Daumen für mich drück* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

Juhu ich hab meinen grade bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Über das gewinnspiel bei Mystic. Dort würden "nur" 200 Stück verlost. Dabei hab ich doch sonst nie Glück bei Gewinnspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thylis (4. September 2008)

ich hab nur einmal n betakey gekriegt, das war für vanguard...als ich 15 von 20 gb runtergeladen hatte stellte ich fest das meine graka zu alt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nuja nu hab ich ne bessere, nu brauch ich nur noch glück


----------



## Tazmal (4. September 2008)

Timmäh schrieb:


> Bei Verlosungen für Betakeys hab ich noch nie gewonnen, ich bin gespannt obs diesmal klappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das geht vielen so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@mein anderer post: ICh meinte natürlich seid Jahren und nicht seid wochen, hab vom ersten tag der beta gehofft auf nen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Hawk (4. September 2008)

Gratz, da hatte jedenfals einer glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skuzzlebutt (4. September 2008)

Ich bin ja netzt registriert
heisst das ich hätte nun eine chance auf nen key ? ^^

oder muss ich noch was bestimmtes machen?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. September 2008)

Dead206 schrieb:


> Juhu ich hab meinen grade bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gratuliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

http://wo.gamona.de/ hat auch weiter 100 keys bekomm wer noch kein hat einfach mal mitmachen ich hab das dingen net auf den bildern gefunden viel glück^^


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Gratz, da hatte jedenfals einer glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			
				Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:
			
		

> Gratuliere wink.gif



Danke, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich drück euch allen fest die Daumen das es bei euch auch klappt. 

Und am Sonntag heißt es dann Waaagh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## argonat (4. September 2008)

bäh und ich hab wieder keinen bekommen

aber 15GB client is auch nich ohne


----------



## alaron (4. September 2008)

boar du schwein ich will auch nen beta key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spleez (4. September 2008)

die 1000 sind da sicher schnell überschritten , aber vllt is es noch nich zu spät xD


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

PengTseng schrieb:


> http://wo.gamona.de/ hat auch weiter 100 keys bekomm wer noch kein hat einfach mal mitmachen ich hab das dingen net auf den bildern gefunden viel glück^^




Hast ne pm von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sai86 (4. September 2008)

Hier prügelt euch drum: WARPBE-UEKJN-6A6C-M79SW-5AW5-S622WU 

Ist noch ein Key von der französischen Seite, mal sehen wer bei der Beta-Anmeldung am schnellsten ist xD.


----------



## Vatertod (4. September 2008)

Spleez schrieb:


> die 1000 sind da sicher schnell überschritten , aber vllt is es noch nich zu spät xD



sind jetzt 4600 keys für buffed. @ Buffed: wer hat dafür mit sterntaler schlafen müssen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (4. September 2008)

argonat schrieb:


> bäh und ich hab wieder keinen bekommen
> 
> aber 15GB client is auch nich ohne



der client ist nur knapp 9 gb groß

Auserdem gibt es bei Ebay Keys zu spotpreisen, scheinbar gibt es atm zu viele keys, einer kostet gradmal 2 euro und ist nur noch 5 stunden am laufen die auktion.

Durch Paypal kann man heute abend shcon den key haben.

Aber da die 1000 keys noch net raus sind bei buffed, gibt es keinen grund zu hoffen das man nicht daruner ist. ICh habe mich nach ca 1 stunde angemeldet fürs gewinnspiel, das sollte fast reichen für die 1000er grenze.

wo kann man sich eigentlich nen account erstellen?


----------



## Smuffen (4. September 2008)

PengTseng schrieb:


> http://wo.gamona.de/ hat auch weiter 100 keys bekomm wer noch kein hat einfach mal mitmachen ich hab das dingen net auf den bildern gefunden viel glück^^



Ich fands gar nicht so schwer. Nach dem zweiten durchgang, das wären dann glaub ich 148 mal durchklicken, hab ich ihn gefunden ^^
Allerdings isses schwer den zu finden, ohne die screens auf originalgröße zu vergrößern.


----------



## Black83 (4. September 2008)

Smuffen schrieb:


> Ich fands gar nicht so schwer. Nach dem zweiten durchgang, das wären dann glaub ich 148 mal durchklicken, hab ich ihn gefunden ^^
> Allerdings isses schwer den zu finden, ohne die screens auf originalgröße zu vergrößern.



ich war schlauer, downthemall (firefox addon) -> alle bilder gespeichert -> nach änderungsdatum sortiert -> tadaa *g*
war das einzige mit dem 3.9
aber scheinbar keinen gewonnen ^^


----------



## Crutan (4. September 2008)

PengTseng schrieb:


> http://wo.gamona.de/ hat auch weiter 100 keys bekomm wer noch kein hat einfach mal mitmachen ich hab das dingen net auf den bildern gefunden viel glück^^




wo.gamona.de/images/screenshots/2291.jpg

Auf diesem bild rechts im gefängniss

Seite 2, Reihe 2 (von oben), Bild 3 (von Links)

Viel Glück^^


----------



## Storm earth and fire (4. September 2008)

@ dead206 kannst du mir ne pm schicken? wo das ding ist^^ hab mir alle bilder 2 mal durchgeguckt und nicht gefunden


----------



## Skatero (4. September 2008)

Wenn jemand einen Key für mich hat soll er sich bei mir melden, ich habe einfach kein Glück und habe nirgendwo gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

Storm schrieb:


> @ dead206 kannst du mir ne pm schicken? wo das ding ist^^ hab mir alle bilder 2 mal durchgeguckt und nicht gefunden




Siehe post von Crutan. Viel Glück


----------



## Crutan (4. September 2008)

Sai86 schrieb:


> Hier prügelt euch drum: WARPBE-UEKJN-6A6C-M79SW-5AW5-S622WU
> 
> Ist noch ein Key von der französischen Seite, mal sehen wer bei der Beta-Anmeldung am schnellsten ist xD.



Wenn die anmeldung funtionieren würde -.- (Das sicherheitsbild geht nicht)


----------



## Smuffen (4. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> ich war schlauer, downthemall (firefox addon) -> alle bilder gespeichert -> nach änderungsdatum sortiert -> tadaa *g*
> aber scheinbar keinen gewonnen ^^



Die verlosung is auch erst morgen, ich glaube um 12 uhr


----------



## Crutan (4. September 2008)

KAnn sich jemand auf der war-europe.de seite einloggen?

bei mir kommt "Login derzeit nicht möglich....."


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

Nein ist wahrscheinlich bis kurz vor dem Start der Open Beta deaktiviert

Siehe : Wartung des Loginservers


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. September 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> KAnn sich jemand auf der war-europe.de seite einloggen?
> 
> bei mir kommt "Login derzeit nicht möglich....."



Nein, das steht aber auch bei denen auf ihrer News Seite.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (4. September 2008)

Dead206 schrieb:


> Nein ist wahrscheinlich bis kurz vor dem Start der Open Beta deaktiviert
> 
> Siehe : Wartung des Loginservers



Soll heißen, wenn ich einen Key hab, werd ich ihn erst beim OB start aktivieren können?

Edit: OK^^ thx 4 answers


----------



## nostra23 (4. September 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Soll heißen, wenn ich einen Key hab, werd ich ihn erst beim OB start aktivieren können?
> 
> Edit: OK^^ thx 4 answers




würde fast sinn machen...oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Soll heißen, wenn ich einen Key hab, werd ich ihn erst beim OB start aktivieren können?



Ich denke schon, wird wahrscheinlich erst einen Tag vorher oder so möglich sein.


----------



## Crutan (4. September 2008)

Dead206 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, wird wahrscheinlich erst einen Tag vorher oder so möglich sein.



Hmm,... also schlaflose Nächte und die seite mit F5 vollhämmern und hoffen das man vor dem "großen Ansturm" was eintippen kann. Wird die Seite wohl länger nicht verfügbar sein^^


----------



## darviel (4. September 2008)

Wenn ich einen Key bekommen würde. Wie werde ich da benachrichtigt.

Per Private Message oder E-Mail. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das gehandhabt wird?

MfG


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

darviel schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Key bekommen würde. Wie werde ich da benachrichtigt.
> 
> Per Private Message oder E-Mail. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das gehandhabt wird?
> 
> MfG


per Mail...wurde ja erst 10.000 mal beantwortet!


----------



## Black83 (4. September 2008)

darviel schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Key bekommen würde. Wie werde ich da benachrichtigt.
> 
> Per Private Message oder E-Mail. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das gehandhabt wird?
> 
> MfG



wieso? hast 20 accounts geregt ?^^


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

lol ^^ schon scheisse 20 emails zu checken dann xD gut das ich schon nen key hab aber brauch noch einen für meinen kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunak (4. September 2008)

Sind die 1000 Keys schon vergeben worden? Ich hab leider noch keinen Key bekommen und würd auchso gern einen haben *schnüff*


----------



## Thront (4. September 2008)

ich könnte heulen.. immer hab ich mich angemeldet wenns um beta keys von war ging. habe nie einen bekommen. und dann lese ich hier das einige sie schon 4 mal hatten und sich immer noch bei gewinnspielen anmelden- find ich ziemlich dümmlich und kacke für die jungz die echt drauf warten.

naja - viel. wird es ja diesmal was- als alter warhammer tabletop spieler und jahrelanger gamesworkshop unterstützer wäre es das auch echt mal wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darviel (4. September 2008)

Danke für die Antwort

20 Accounts? Nicht ganz.^^

Nene, nur ein Scherz. Will das ganze eher fair halten und hab nur 1 mal mitgemacht


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

also ich hab mich 1-2 min nachdem die seite bekanntgegeben wurde da eingetragen bei buffed und hab auch keinen key ^^ das heist 100ß leute waren 1 minute schneller als ich oder die keys gibts erst morgen für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

@ Wunak: kurz und knapp NEIN

Off Topic: Ich hab beim anmelden keinen Newsletter aktiviert kann ich den nachträglich aktivieren lassen? Hab in den Einstellungen dazu nichts gefunden.


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich könnte heulen.. immer hab ich mich angemeldet wenns um beta keys von war ging. habe nie einen bekommen. und dann lese ich hier das einige sie schon 4 mal hatten und sich immer noch bei gewinnspielen anmelden- find ich ziemlich dümmlich und kacke für die jungz die echt drauf warten.
> 
> naja - viel. wird es ja diesmal was- als alter warhammer tabletop spieler und jahrelanger gamesworkshop unterstützer wäre es das auch echt mal wert
> 
> ...




naja is ja nich so als ob ich die keys die ich bekomm irgendwo wegschlies damit sie keiner benutzen kann ... ich z.b. versuch nochn 2. für meinen guten kumpel zu bekommen um mit ihm zusammen zu zocken ...


----------



## Akamesta (4. September 2008)

Die KEYS werden im Laufe des heutigen Tages zugestellt, Leute...
Lesen bildet...


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

Dead206 schrieb:


> @ Wunak: kurz und knapp NEIN
> 
> Off Topic: Ich hab beim anmelden keinen Newsletter aktiviert kann ich den nachträglich aktivieren lassen? Hab in den Einstellungen dazu nichts gefunden.



bei mybuffed einstellungen oben den is der kasten zum anklicken


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Hey leute,

leider bin ich erst heute wieder in Internet gekommen (WLAN defekt) und konnte mir daher keinen der ersten 1000 Keys sichern und an mein Losglück möchte ich nicht so recht glauben. Weitere Quellen für einen Beta-Key kenne ich nicht/funktionieren nicht.

Ich habe schon gelesen, dass einige offenbar Keys im Überfluss abgesahnt haben, sollte sich also jemand erbarmen, hinterlass mir bitte eine PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ach ja, was ich eigentlich wollte:
Ich hatte Probleme mit der war-europe.com-Seite, hab ich auch mit dem "Fehler auf der Seite"-Button gemeldet, dass ich mich nicht einloggen kann (ja, das war BEVOR der Server down war). Jetzt wollt ich nur mal fragen, ob das noch anderen so ging...


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

wen ich einen bei buffed bekomm geb ich ihn her , gz an die leute die einen haben (wie ich) und gl an die leute die es noch versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: find ich echt super von den herstellen sowas zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> naja is ja nich so als ob ich die keys die ich bekomm irgendwo wegschlies damit sie keiner benutzen kann ... ich z.b. versuch nochn 2. für meinen guten kumpel zu bekommen um mit ihm zusammen zu zocken ...


Wie die Geier....ich hab noch keinen und trotzdem nur einmal mitgemacht...vieleicht hab ich ja Glück und kann mich an den ganzen "Ich hab schon drei, aber brauch noch mehr"-Leuten vorbeischummeln


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

*Seufz*

Die Seite www.war-rvr.net ist irgendwie dauerdown, seit sie ihr Gewinnspiel angekündigt haben..gleiches gilt für www.warhammer-portal.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einzig Buffed hält die Stellung, auf War-Welten ist das Gewinnspiel noch nicht freigegeben, aber im dazugehörigen Thread gibts bereits 700 Posts auf 37 seiten...wo soll das alles hinführen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mórgul (4. September 2008)

ich oute mich mal als willig einer gilde beizutreten xD
zerstörung versteht sich


----------



## Starlyn (4. September 2008)

Hab einen Key gewonnen, wo kann ich den registrieren? Ach und falls ich noch einen über habe meld ich mir hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

war versucht dan weltweite internet lam zulegen hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wanxtaganxta (4. September 2008)

Starlyn schrieb:


> Hab einen Key gewonnen, wo kann ich den registrieren?



-.-


----------



## Akamesta (4. September 2008)

Auf war-welten wurd grad auch gesagt: der 700. poster bekommt n key (von einem externen, kein gewinnspiel)
da kamen innerhalb von 1 min gut 100 posts^^


----------



## Kaites (4. September 2008)

Starlyn schrieb:


> Hab einen Key gewonnen, wo kann ich den registrieren? Ach und falls ich noch einen über habe meld ich mir hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schau beim gewinnspiel in die faq, da steht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich nehm gerne einen^^


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

So eine spannende Beta hab ich ja noch nie erlebt - ganz Deutschland wartet auf nen Key *lach*
Buffed und die Franzosen sind meine letzte Hoffnung...
oder wie man so schön sagt "give teh key plzzzzzz!* 
Über Test- und Probezugänge wenn die Vollversion draussen ist, hat Mythic noch nix bekanntgegeben, oder?


----------



## Smuffen (4. September 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> war versucht dan weltweite internet lam zulegen hahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub eher, die versuchen ihre log-in server lahm zu legen. Wenn die den login erst wieder kurz vor ob start freischalten und alle ihre ob keys registrieren wollen, wird der richtig crashen^^


----------



## Macaveli (4. September 2008)

Starlyn schrieb:


> Hab einen Key gewonnen, wo kann ich den registrieren? Ach und falls ich noch einen über habe meld ich mir hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schick mir den key per pm ich registrier ihn für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostra23 (4. September 2008)

YAAA gerade meine key von 
http://forums.freddyshouse.com/.

bekommen per mail..!!!


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

nostra23 schrieb:


> YAAA gerade meine key von
> http://forums.freddyshouse.com/.
> 
> bekommen per mail..!!!



gz XD die jagt nach den bety keys wird immer schlimmer und härter gottseidank gibs noch paar geheime beta key seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

Verrätst Du mir eine geheime Seite? *liebguck*


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

nostra23 schrieb:


> YAAA gerade meine key von
> http://forums.freddyshouse.com/.
> 
> bekommen per mail..!!!



dickes gz. ich muß weiter auf buffed hoffen. seufz....


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

Myunjihausen schrieb:


> Verrätst Du mir eine geheime Seite? *liebguck*



dann wären sie ja nicht mehr geheim^^


----------



## HippieO (4. September 2008)

ein tipp für alle, die sich ganz unbedingt einen beta-key sichern wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab eine seite gefunden, die (noch) welche hat
mit google sprachtool und allgemeinem forum-wissen findet ihr euch schon irgendwie zurecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ihr angemeldet seid, einfach im thread "war-online.gr giving open beta keys" /apply reinschreiben
Sichert euch einen griechischen Beta-Key xD


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wie die Geier....ich hab noch keinen und trotzdem nur einmal mitgemacht...vieleicht hab ich ja Glück und kann mich an den ganzen "Ich hab schon drei, aber brauch noch mehr"-Leuten vorbeischummeln



naja um ganz ehrlich zu sein besorg ich lieber meinen realife freunden nochn key weil sie auch gern spielen würden aber nich die zeit haben den ganzen tag an gewinnspielen teilzunehmen aufgrund ihrer arbeitszeiten als ihn einfach dir bzw euch zu überlassen ... 

das hat nichts mit geiern zu tun sondern einfach was damit das mir meine freunde wichtiger sind als irgendwelche leute ...


----------



## Iruxan (4. September 2008)

Mal ne frege wenn ich die Standart Edition Vorbestellt habe und schon bei mir zuhause liegen hab mit den Keys. 
Brauche ich dann noch einen Key für die Open Beta da ja die Keys ja nur für den HeadStart sind so wie ich gelesen habe.
Und auch war-europe ja gesagt wurde das dass vorbestellen von WarhammerOnline keinen OpenBetaKey garantiert. 

Bitte um aufklärung. 

mfg Iruxan


----------



## Thylis (4. September 2008)

1013 posts auf 51 seiten bei war-welten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iruxan (4. September 2008)

Thylis schrieb:


> 1013 posts auf 51 seiten bei war-welten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich war grad dort die machen ein wettrennen


----------



## Valken01 (4. September 2008)

Myunjihausen schrieb:


> Verrätst Du mir eine geheime Seite? *liebguck*



Du glaubst auch jeden Mist oder?

Eine Sache verstehe ich nicht wirklich. Hier gibt es Leute die verzweifelt das Internet durchstöbern, sich in unzähligen Foren anmelden und ihre Zeit nur damit verbringen an einen Beta Key zu kommen um ganze zehn Tage vor Release zu spielen. Sind zehn Tage diesen Aufwand wert? Ich weiß nicht


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Mal ne frege wenn ich die Standart Edition Vorbestellt habe und schon bei mir zuhause liegen hab mit den Keys.
> Brauche ich dann noch einen Key für die Open Beta da ja *die Keys ja nur für den HeadStart sind *so wie ich gelesen habe.
> Und auch war-europe ja gesagt wurde das dass vorbestellen von WarhammerOnline keinen OpenBetaKey garantiert.
> 
> ...



Warum "fregst" du wenn du die Antwort schon vor dir liegen hast?


----------



## Corelli (4. September 2008)

Erm kann hier vielleicht ein buffed-Verantwortlicher mal posten wann diese 1000 keys rausgesendet werden?

Eine Uhrzeit oder Tendenz zu ner Uhrzeit?

Oder dürft ihr das nicht?


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> Erm kann hier vielleicht ein buffed-Verantwortlicher mal posten wann diese 1000 keys rausgesendet werden?
> 
> Eine Uhrzeit oder Tendenz zu ner Uhrzeit?
> 
> Oder dürft ihr das nicht?


Is doch total Wurscht...geht eh erst am 6ten los....bleibt doch alle mal ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thylis (4. September 2008)

bei warwelten gabs grad n closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iruxan (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Warum "fregst" du wenn du die Antwort schon vor dir liegen hast?



Ich frage aus dem grund weil ich wissen will ob ich nun automatisch mit meiner vorbesteller box in die OpenBeta komme wenn ich die codes eingebe oder nur 3 tage vorher zu HeadStrat


----------



## yarosh (4. September 2008)

falls ich noch nicht zuspät bin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gimme Key please  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Ich frage aus dem grund weil ich wissen will ob ich nun automatisch mit meiner vorbesteller box in die OpenBeta komme wenn ich die codes eingebe oder nur 3 tage vorher zu HeadStrat


wenne es im ea store bestellt hast kannst die beta zocken sonst nur wenn du nen key hast


----------



## HippieO (4. September 2008)

*tipp*
schaut mal seite 17 ganz unten


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Ich frage aus dem grund weil ich wissen will ob ich nun automatisch mit meiner vorbesteller box in die OpenBeta komme wenn ich die codes eingebe oder nur 3 tage vorher zu HeadStrat


ARGGH!!! So wie ich es dir markiert habe! So wie es auf deinem Zettel steht! SO wie du schon selbst erkannt hast!!!

Bist du so doof oder tust du nur aus Langeweile so?

JA! Du brauchst einen *EXTRA* Open-Beta Key!


----------



## deathnemesis (4. September 2008)

HippieO schrieb:


> ein tipp für alle, die sich ganz unbedingt einen beta-key sichern wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn du schon diese Seite hergibst dann sag den Leuten auch wo sie ihren Key bekommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Key wird per PN kommen und nicht wie gewöhnlich per Email


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Thylis schrieb:


> bei warwelten gabs grad n closed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt aber nen neuen Thread mit 51 Posts in 2 Minuten..


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

Warum die Leute jetzt so einen Aufstand machen um in die Beta zu kommen?
Tjaa, da gibts mehrere Gründe:
1. Neugierde - sone Beta gabs noch nie, da will man dabeisein und es miterleben.
2. Spaß - ja, es macht Spaß nach einem Betakey zu "jagen"
3. Unsicherheit - ehe man ein Vollpreisspiel kauft, will man lieber mal reinschauen und die Open-Beta wäre eine gute(kostenfreie) Möglichkeit
4. GIERGIERFANDOM!! - Will haben! Sofort! Am liebsten schon GESTERN! *gröhl*

Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr gespannt auf WAR, würde es mir halt liebend gern erst ansehen, bevor ichs kaufe und hab leider Niemandem im Freundeskreis, der in der Beta steckt oder es kaufen würde egal obs taugt oder nicht...
Man sollte ja auch nie vergessen, dass ein Spiel - und sei es auch noch so genial programmiert -  nicht jedem Spaß macht.
Darum gilt: Probieren geht über studieren ;-)


----------



## Iruxan (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> ARGGH!!! So wie ich es dir markiert habe! So wie es auf deinem Zettel steht! SO wie du schon selbst erkannt hast!!!
> 
> Bist du so doof oder tust du nur aus Langeweile so?
> 
> JA! Du brauchst einen *EXTRA* Open-Beta Key!



Danke dir war doch ne easy antwort, ich verstehe nicht warum manche ihre überlegene intelligenz darin verschwenden müssen anderen keine klegen antworten zu geben

trotzdem danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 high five Mr. 200iq 

mfg Iruxan


----------



## Mórgul (4. September 2008)

http://www.gamona.de/es-herrscht-krieg-in-...ion-get/#button
beieilt euch


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Danke dir war doch ne easy antwort, ich verstehe nicht warum manche ihre überlegene intelligenz darin verschwenden müssen anderen keine klegen antworten zu geben
> 
> trotzdem danke
> 
> ...



na weil du dir deine Frage noch während du diese gestellt hast selbst beantwortet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :



> Brauche ich dann noch einen Key für die Open Beta da ja die Keys ja nur für den HeadStart sind so wie ich gelesen habe.


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

jungs bei gamona gibts 2000 keys auf first come first get basis ! gogo


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

HippieO schrieb:


> ein tipp für alle, die sich ganz unbedingt einen beta-key sichern wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke, hab mich gleich mal registriert und nen /apply reingesetzt ^^

PS: Das bord kann man auf British umstellen, mit englisch tut man sich vielleicht bisschen leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (4. September 2008)

bin grieche falls jemand hilfe brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Buffed hat auch noch 1000 mehr bekommen. Falls es niemandem aufgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Florence89 (4. September 2008)

HippieO schrieb:


> ein tipp für alle, die sich ganz unbedingt einen beta-key sichern wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenn ich es hinbekommen würde mich dort zu registrieren aber die schriftzeichen sidn doch ein bissl exotisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaites (4. September 2008)

hat jemand schon seinen key von gamona?? meiner kommt einfach nicht! kann das sein das es einfach dauert?


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

Nutzt den Gamona-Link!
BETA ICH KOMME!!! *knuddelz the Typ der den Link gepostet hat*


----------



## Mathras (4. September 2008)

Jo, ich warte auch, muss gleich zur maloche. hoffe der kommt noch fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

meine registrierung geht nicht bei gamona....


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Florence89 schrieb:


> wenn ich es hinbekommen würde mich dort zu registrieren aber die schriftzeichen sidn doch ein bissl exotisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nutz einfach Google-Übersetzer. Erst die ganze Seite übersetzen lassen, dann nen linken großen Button klicken, wenn du auf registrieren geklickt hast, danach die einelnen Punkte vor den Eingabefeldern mit google übersetzen...


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

meine auch nich^^ @ galak.


----------



## Smuffen (4. September 2008)

warte auch grad auf den gamona key, sind wohl voll überlastet XD


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> meine auch nich^^ @ galak.




langsam glaube ich an eine verschwörung^^


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

ich hab nen 2 key juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

jetz erst mal meine key schulden bezahlen^^


----------



## der-alex (4. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> jungs bei gamona gibts 2000 keys auf first come first get basis ! gogo




dank ewig dank, hab einen schnell schnell schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathras (4. September 2008)

Seltsam ist bei Gamona: Passwort wiederherstellen kommt die email instant, und wegen dem betakey warte ich schon ca. 15 minuten


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> meine auch nich^^ @ galak.



Gamona scheint down zu sein, zumindest die Registrierung funzt net mehr 100%ig.


----------



## Kaites (4. September 2008)

mein key kommt einfach nicht obwohl gamona mir sagt er seie verschickt! verdammt! liegts villeicht an freenet? man bin ich grad traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

also gut hilft alles nix. ich bin dann mal arbeiten euch noch viel glück bei der jagt^^ 

*gamona verfluch da die regstrierung nicht geht*


----------



## x13 (4. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Gamona scheint down zu sein, zumindest die Registrierung funzt net mehr 100%ig.


super.. gamona key bekommen ; ) freu


----------



## Thylis (4. September 2008)

hab n key von gamona 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (4. September 2008)

Ihr seid alle total Irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Buffed User überschwemmen die Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

x13 schrieb:


> super.. gamona key bekommen ; ) freu



Meiner ist auch grad angekommen! Einfach mit ner Email! Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt nur noch einen für meinen Bruder, der grad leider auf nem RTW durch die Gegend cruisen muss *auf buffed.de hofft*


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

die keys gehen weg wie warme semmels echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

yaaaaahuuu! eben gamona key bekommen!


----------



## Iruxan (4. September 2008)

ICH HAB MEINEN KEY JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## carnivores (4. September 2008)

Mich interessiert viel mehr, warum man erst Heute um 13:00 die Mail bekommt, wenn das Gewinnspiel gestern abend angefangen hat. 

Gut gemacht buffed!


pfff....


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

Die Registrierung bei Gamona hat bei mir auch 2x gestreikt - also hab ich ne andere Mailaddy probiert und da gings einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kategora (4. September 2008)

Riesendank für den Tip mit Gamona. Hatte zufällig Mittagspause und konnte einen ergattern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathras (4. September 2008)

Hab auchn key von gamona, allerdings über meine t-online addresse, freenet geht nicht sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hallodrie (4. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wärst du ein etwas überzeugterer Buffed-User und hättest den Newsletter abonniert, dann hättste auch früher Bescheid gewusst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nuja, mein Newsletter ist bei mir erst heute um 12:44 angekommen...also reicht es nicht ganz nur Abonnent zu sein, anscheinend muss man auch noch Glück haben und zu den ersten gehören ;D

Oder gabs zwei Newsletter und ich hab den gestern einfach nicht bekommen?


----------



## darviel (4. September 2008)

Mórgul schrieb:


> http://www.gamona.de/es-herrscht-krieg-in-...ion-get/#button
> beieilt euch




Danke vielmals für den Beitrag. Habe dadurch nun meinen Key bekommen.


----------



## Lilo07 (4. September 2008)

Hab da ein paar mal drauf geklickt weil ich mein glück nicht fassen konnte:

EMail mit Deinem Betakey wurde erneut verschickt. ^^

Aber vielleicht steht das ja auch nur so da oder ist die news erst seit en paar minuten da?
wenn ja, war-buffies meldet euch da schnell an und drückt auf BETA!!!!

good luck!


----------



## deathnemesis (4. September 2008)

Yiiiiha, hab nun nen Beta Key und meine Kumpels auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sehen uns aufm Server...


WAAAGH


----------



## Kaites (4. September 2008)

LEUTE MIT FREENET FUNKTIONIERT ES NICHT!! MACHT EUCH SCHNELL EINEN GMX ACCOUNT DAMIT FUNKTIONIERT ES!! GOGO ES SIND NOCH KEYS DA!


----------



## Lilo07 (4. September 2008)

Mórgul schrieb:


> http://www.gamona.de/es-herrscht-krieg-in-...ion-get/#button
> beieilt euch



Mórgul, du bist echt der geilste, isch mag ingame mit dir zusammenspielen, ich hoffe mal du bist ein ordler?^^

Danke morgul und viel glück an euch andre buffies, gogo!


----------



## Akamesta (4. September 2008)

scheint auch net mit web und arcor zu funzen...
getz sind mit sicherheit schon alle weg - verdammt...


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

Yahoo wohl auch nicht...


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

Akamesta schrieb:


> scheint auch net mit web und arcor zu funzen...
> getz sind mit sicherheit schon alle weg - verdammt...



doch mit web gehts hab ich auch benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Wohooo, hab meinen Gamona-Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für den Tip


//edit:

web funktionierte bei mir auch nicht, hab mir schnell eine bei gmx.de gemacht!


----------



## Somma1306 (4. September 2008)

Akamesta schrieb:


> scheint auch net mit web und arcor zu funzen...
> getz sind mit sicherheit schon alle weg - verdammt...


funzt mit web hab key thx


----------



## timow (4. September 2008)

Hat mit Web ein wenig gebraucht... aber Hotmail gehts sofort ^^

Viel Spaß beim Spielen :>


----------



## wanxtaganxta (4. September 2008)

Hab mir 10 Stück gesichert


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

ich hab auch ein bei den franzen keys war ich mir net sicher ob man die denne och benutzen kann jetzt gehts los oder doch erst am sonntag^^


----------



## Mookie (4. September 2008)

Jahahaha ich hab auch noch einen abstauben können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für den Gamonalink!


----------



## Iruxan (4. September 2008)

Danke Junx echt DANKE ich hab fast nicht mehr dran geglaubt aber dank gamona ist es nun fest ich gehe in die open beta wir sehen uns im WAR

PS: mit web geht es


----------



## Shindira (4. September 2008)

Danke für den Gamonalink! Konnte auch einen abstauben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

wanxtaganxta schrieb:


> Hab mir 10 Stück gesichert



Hast du dich 10 mal registriert 0.0

Wenn du den button nur 10 mal geklickt hast, kommt immer der gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

Gratuliere allen, die nun einen Key bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

langsam gehen die versteckten seiten aus ^^ naja ich hab jetz meinen 2ten  einen kann ich hergeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smuffen (4. September 2008)

*Zaratres lieb anschau*


----------



## paxa (4. September 2008)

komisch ist das buff am meisten betakeys hat aber keiner bis jetzt einen bekommen hat die anderen seiten viel weniger haben aber die leute schon einen haben 
kein gutes zeichen buff =(


----------



## Dragovedis (4. September 2008)

danke danke für den tip mit dem gamona key

nun können mein kumpel und ich auch am sonntag zocken.


----------



## Thylis (4. September 2008)

googlemail funzt btw auch einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

paxa schrieb:


> komisch ist das buff am meisten betakeys hat aber keiner bis jetzt einen bekommen hat die anderen seiten viel weniger haben aber die leute schon einen haben
> kein gutes zeichen buff =(


Damit wird mal wieder gefördert das nicht jeder einen bekommt...sondern manche 3 oder 4 ;-)


----------



## Hallodrie (4. September 2008)

wanxtaganxta schrieb:


> Hab mir 10 Stück gesichert



und wehe du verteilst die nicht an deine Kumpels... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

paxa schrieb:


> komisch ist das buff am meisten betakeys hat aber keiner bis jetzt einen bekommen hat die anderen seiten viel weniger haben aber die leute schon einen haben
> kein gutes zeichen buff =(



Das liegt daran, dass sie nur 1000 Keys mit den Prinzip "Wer zu erst kommt, malt zu erst!" Die anderen 3600 werden verlost und die ist erst morgen um... glaube ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xafir (4. September 2008)

würd mich auch gern für einen Key in die Schlange einreihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (4. September 2008)

ahhh bei gamona schreibt: der key wurde an meine email adresse geschickt aber da kommt nix!! aaahh


----------



## Breasa (4. September 2008)

wohooo...ich hab auch einen....Yeah besser gehts net


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> ahhh bei gamona schreibt: der key wurde an meine email adresse geschickt aber da kommt nix!! aaahh



Vielleicht ein alten Account mit alter Email Addy verwendet oder im Spamordner gelandet?


----------



## Clarion (4. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein alten Account mit alter Email Addy verwendet oder im Spamordner gelandet?



nene grad erst gemacht. nach der bestätigungsmail für den account stands direkt da. ich mach mir zur sicherheit ma noch nen account mit ner anderen email^^

auch bei spam nix


----------



## wanxtaganxta (4. September 2008)

Hallodrie schrieb:


> und wehe du verteilst die nicht an deine Kumpels...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was sollt ich sonst damit machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind doch nix Wert


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> nene grad erst gemacht. nach der bestätigungsmail für den account stands direkt da. ich mach mir zur sicherheit ma noch nen account mit ner anderen email^^
> 
> auch bei spam nix


bei mir hats 5min gedauert bis er da war


----------



## Szadek (4. September 2008)

Hab auch noch ein bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für nen kumpel hab ich auch grade noch ein abgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

wanxtaganxta schrieb:


> was sollt ich sonst damit machen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also alles LÜGE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kam mir gleich schon komisch vor, dass jemand sich mit 10 verschiedenen E-Mail Adressen bei Gamona anmelden kann^^


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

ich hab bereits 3 keys falls ich noch welche gewinnen sollte verschenke ich die hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

ich bekomm meinen 2 key und nach 2 minuten is er wieder weg brauch neue zum hergeben^^
naja buffed ich hoff mal^^


----------



## Clarion (4. September 2008)

juhu mit dem zweiten account hats geklappt sollte die mail vom ersten noch kommen werd ich ihn natürlich hier zur verfügung stellen wenn ihn noch einer braucht


----------



## david33 (4. September 2008)

rofl leute

gamona hat mir den key geschickt 

lets rock



mfg dave


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

Läuft ja sehr fair ab hier - klasse :-)


----------



## Unexcelledx (4. September 2008)

Also bei mir klappt die anmeldung bei gamona  weder mit web noch mit gmx oder T-online ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Warhammermovies

Registrieren, einloggen, rechts oben auf Beta keys klicken und freun.

sind nurnoch 700 da!!!


----------



## wanxtaganxta (4. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Also alles LÜGE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



www.trash-mail.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat super geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HippieO (4. September 2008)

hap eine weitere seite
gamona.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anmelden, beta key holen, freuen
insgesammt 2000 um 13:00 Uhr
hopp hopp!!


----------



## Lyx (4. September 2008)

@Unexcelledx
Ja, nach dem einloggen musst du die Seite neu laden (F5) wo der Text mit den Beta Keys steht.
Dann erscheint unten ein großer Button auf den du klicken musst.
Du bekommst den Key nicht automatisch zugeschickt nach der Anmeldung, erst nachdem du den Knopf gedrückt hast.

Ist das der Fall gewesen? Dann warte einen Augenblick, mancher Email Versand dauert einige Minuten.


----------



## Crutan (4. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Warhammermovies
> 
> Registrieren, einloggen, rechts oben auf Beta keys klicken und freun.
> 
> sind nurnoch 700 da!!!



Gamona ist "Ausverkauft".

Aber, JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ICH HAB EINEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie´s aussieht, wird wohl jeder einen bekommen. Zumindest werfen die grad nur so umsich mit den dingern^^

Edit: in 10 min. is Gamesload auch mit Spore fertig, dann vertreib ich mir die zeit solang damit.^^


----------



## Macaveli (4. September 2008)

eigentlich unfair, die leute die grad noch bei der arbeit sind haben keine chance einen abzubekommen, bis heute abend sind die keys bestimmt schon alle weg


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Gamona ist "Ausverkauft".
> 
> Aber, JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ICH HAB EINEN
> 
> ...



Ja, zuerst hatte ich keinen, jetzt sind schon 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Warhammermovies.com noch 600 keys


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

juhu key aber schon weg wolt freund in msn einen naja ich jag mal weiter bety keys das macht spaß^^ XD


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Warhammermovies
> 
> Registrieren, einloggen, rechts oben auf Beta keys klicken und freun.
> 
> sind nurnoch 700 da!!!



danke dir, hab gerade mein 4ten bekommen : WARPBE-NX8WT-YW6A-HY9AU-8BFW-NYJNEP 
mal sehen wer am schnellsten mit der anmeldung ist.


----------



## Zetarion (4. September 2008)

also ich habe einen geschenkt bekommen von: *Zaratres*!!!
Danke schön Zaratres dafür!!!!!!!!


Gruß Zetarion


----------



## Unexcelledx (4. September 2008)

Klick hier

Kann man nur empfehlen schnell registrieren und Key abholen


----------



## muecke79 (4. September 2008)

scheisse die habe keine betakeys mehr bei www.gamona.de mist blöde arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corelli (4. September 2008)

Juhuu habe einen bei Warhammermovies bekommen^^

EDIT 634 left gogogo


----------



## yakuza1967 (4. September 2008)

wanxtaganxta schrieb:


> www.trash-mail.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



599 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muecke79 (4. September 2008)

weiss jetzt einer ob die franzosen key´s gehn oder nicht hier wurde soviel geschrieben das sie den nicht vertraun und so habe einen key von den bekommen aber woher weiss ich das der richtig ist ?


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Die Drecksseite ist komischerweise in der Redaktion gesperrt...grr

bei buffed Pech, bei gamona und nun auch hier....scheiss tag


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Unexcelledx schrieb:


> Klick hier
> 
> Kann man nur empfehlen schnell registrieren und Key abholen



meiner war 657 glaub nima das da was gibt bei 700 oder^^ wen ich nit falsch lieg^^

ups left dach das is die key numer ^^ dan war ich e recht fix sry noch mal XD


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Die Drecksseite ist komischerweise in der Redaktion gesperrt...grr
> 
> bei buffed Pech, bei gamona und nun auch hier....scheiss tag



den nexten den ich bekomm is deiner versprochen xD ,)

sry doppel post^^


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> meiner war 657 glaub nima das da was gibt bei 700 oder^^ wen ich nit falsch lieg^^




456 Keys left.


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> meiner war 657 glaub nima das da was gibt bei 700 oder^^ wen ich nit falsch lieg^^



Laut website-counter: 446 Beta keys left!


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> den nexten den ich bekomm is deiner versprochen xD ,)
> 
> sry doppel post^^



Das ist total nett von dir...aber *Fostéx* war schon so nett und hat mich glücklich gemacht, also schick den lieber an einen anderen bedürftigen :-)

Danke an euch und toll das es noch so Leute wie euch gibt :-)


----------



## Clarion (4. September 2008)

so nu müssen wir nur noch warten bis wir uns wieder auf war-europe anmelden können richtig?


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

och jodokus, jetzt wollt ich Dir ein Schicken. Ok bekommt den wer anders.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> och jodokus, jetzt wollt ich Dir ein Schicken. Ok bekommt den wer anders.



Wenn ich hier über Egoisten schimpfe, werd ich mir sicher nicht drei Keys von buffed-Usern schicken lassen :-P


----------



## muecke79 (4. September 2008)

ich bitte euch schickt schenkt mir einen key werde euch bis in alle ewigkeit dankbar sein bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bitte


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

wo is jetz die nexte bey key seit ich hab blutgeleckt und will mehr beta keys um leute glücklich zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: is sicher der tag an dem ich die meisten posts in meinen leben gemacht hab (heute)


----------



## Cicatii (4. September 2008)

bei warhammermovies gibts noch keys 344 waren es grade noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 juhu hab nen key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharlaros (4. September 2008)

Shice die  Aktivierung der Registration klappt inner Firma nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal wieder is es zum kotzen, dassman als arbeitender Mensch in Hintern gekniffen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *me so sad*

hat einer noch die Möglichkeit zu helfen ?


----------



## Grimfels (4. September 2008)

265 LEFT bei www.warhammermovies.com

zur Info...

Gruß
Grimfels


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> ich bitte euch schickt schenkt mir einen key werde euch bis in alle ewigkeit dankbar sein bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich schau mal ob ich noch ein bekomme. mom

EDIT: leider nicht sry, aber könnte sich im laufe des tages noch ändern.


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Die Drecksseite ist komischerweise in der Redaktion gesperrt...grr
> 
> bei buffed Pech, bei gamona und nun auch hier....scheiss tag


bei buffed is doch noch net raus wer ein bekommt ich denk ma jeder wird ein bekomm wenn die bei buffed rausgehn werden hier hier rein gehaun da ja so viele schon einen hamm^^


----------



## Rungor (4. September 2008)

ich hab schon 3 keys bekommen (da werden sich paar freunde freuen)
auf whmovies gibts noch welche^^
@ buffed administratoren ihr könnt mich also aus eurem gewinnspiel "rauswerfen" ...brauche keinen key mehr


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Kharlaros schrieb:


> Shice die  Aktivierung der Registration klappt inner Firma nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Mann ist bedürftig! Weil ich das selbe Prob hatte :-)


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier über Egoisten schimpfe, werd ich mir sicher nicht drei Keys von buffed-Usern schicken lassen :-P




Wie Du so shcön sagtest, wir Zwerge müssen zusammen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings find ich s schon ne Nummer, hier 20 keys ab zu greifen.... Wfür meine Kollegen..." is doch bullshitt... sollen sich wie jeder andere auch drum kümmern, leuten die wie wahnsinnig nach nem key suchen und wegen sowas kein Bekommen.


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Warhammermovies 143 Keys.


----------



## Macaveli (4. September 2008)

noch 130 bei warhammermovies gogo leute haut rein


----------



## Unexcelledx (4. September 2008)

Ich bräuchte noch nen Key für meinen Bruder also wenn jmd einen zuviel hat PM an mich wäre sehr nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharlaros (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Der Mann ist bedürftig! Weil ich das selbe Prob hatte :-)



aber sowas von


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

@ kharlaros 

ich schick dir gleich einen.... momenterl


----------



## muecke79 (4. September 2008)

was muss ich machen bei warhammermovies.com habe mich angemeldet aber wo bekomm ich den key her kann nix finden bitte hilft mir


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> was muss ich machen bei warhammermovies.com habe mich angemeldet aber wo bekomm ich den key her kann nix finden bitte hilft mir



Klick
Unter dem roten Banner



// edit

11 left


----------



## Rungor (4. September 2008)

klick rechts oben auf "will einen key" oder so^^


----------



## Skathloc (4. September 2008)

Wenn jemand einen Key übrig hat, wäre es net ihn mir zu schicken.

Bei Warhammermovies komm ich net rein, kommt immer irgendein Fehler


----------



## muecke79 (4. September 2008)

coooool ich bin der geilste habe einen bekommen war blind und habe den button auf der seite nicht gesehn waren noch 6 stk. da juhu ich bin der könig der welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder wie war das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

warhammermovies.com ist ausverteilt ...


----------



## Efgrib (4. September 2008)

<- auch ein büro-firewall&proxy-opfer , bei  uns kommt man net mal bei gmx rein um ne mail zu checken mittlerweile *seufz*
falls also noch wer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwowpg (4. September 2008)

kaum zu glaube habe den letzten key von warhammermovies bekommen


----------



## MoA MaNToRoK (4. September 2008)

sorry für die zwischenfrage, hab aber kb alle 24 seiten da durchzublättern...

sind die 1000 keys von buffed schon draussen?


----------



## Lilo07 (4. September 2008)

So, war grad essen und komme zurück, schaun ins postfach und ...

dadamm!!! da isch er.

Jetzt wollte ich den client runterladen, hab da aber en problem und zwar steht dort ich hätte zu wenig platz auf der festplatte aber ich hab über 20gb frei ... 
sorry falls des irgendwo steht, ich wollts einfach mal sagen^^


----------



## Sai86 (4. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Key übrig hat, wäre es net ihn mir zu schicken.
> 
> Bei Warhammermovies komm ich net rein, kommt immer irgendein Fehler



Du hast Post =)


----------



## Skathloc (4. September 2008)

Sai86 schrieb:


> Du hast Post =)



Is zwar noch nichts da, aber wenn es das is was ich denke, dann danke ich dir.

Edit: Ist da, danke dir.


----------



## Kharlaros (4. September 2008)

echt mal geil, wie sich die Leute hier gegenseitig helfen , sehr geile sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrom123 (4. September 2008)

*heul*
Französische Seite geht bei mir nicht... =(



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre jemand so nett und schickt mir einen Key per PM? Bin so ein großer Warhammer Fan und würde mich echt riesig freuen bei der Beta dabei sein zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Chrom


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

Saugeil das hier weiter zu beobachten, wie Keys an User verteilt werden, die keinen bekommen können wg. Arbeit/Firewall etc. - echt beeindruckend.
Wenn die Community des Spiels ebenso freundlich wird, kann das Game wirklich was werden :-)


----------



## Unexcelledx (4. September 2008)

Wiegesagt könnte auch noch einen für meinen Brude gebrauchen....also wenn sich jemand erbarmen könnte mir einfach zuschicken wäre sehr nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

warhammermovies.com hat wohl noch einige keys, die werden aber erst später irgendwann geadded.




> We are aware that no more keys are available. But, we have good news! We will be adding more keys very shortly. Stay tuned!
> 
> Regards,
> Styng
> ...


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Myunjihausen schrieb:


> Saugeil das hier weiter zu beobachten, wie Keys an User verteilt werden, die keinen bekommen können wg. Arbeit/Firewall etc. - echt beeindruckend.
> Wenn die Community des Spiels ebenso freundlich wird, kann das Game wirklich was werden :-)


Ein Wort!


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

Tja, abgesehen von der allgemeinen Qualität eines Spiels entscheidet letztendlich die Community über den Erfolg - und zumindest für einen kleinen Erfolg (WoW-Killer wird und soll es nicht werden) könnte das echt passen.
In diesem Sinne: WAAAAAAAGH!!!


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ein Wort!




Auch wenn man sich zw. ma Streitet, anderer Meinung ist oder die Ansichten nicht teilt.

Wir sind ne Community und spass im Spiel kann man ur haben wenn ihn andere auch haben. Hört sich doof an is aber so.

Daher geb ich gern nen Key weg wenn ich einen mehr irgendwo her abstauben kann.


Edith: Allerdings schau ich auch wem ich einen Gebe.  Wenn langes COmmu Mitglied einen braucht... kein thema... Schreibt mich dann ein 3 Minuten Accler an... No Way


----------



## Skathloc (4. September 2008)

Myunjihausen schrieb:


> Saugeil das hier weiter zu beobachten, wie Keys an User verteilt werden, die keinen bekommen können wg. Arbeit/Firewall etc. - echt beeindruckend.
> Wenn die Community des Spiels ebenso freundlich wird, kann das Game wirklich was werden :-)



Als ich bei nem Kumpel mal die Closes gespielt hab, waren die "Kollegen" schon recht freundlich. 
Nurmal als Beispiel was mir da passiert ist: Neuen Charakter erstellt und ins erste Lager gelaufen, da handelt mich einer an und schenkt mir faste ne komplette Rüstung.

Hoffentlich is die Community im Spiel auch so feundlich.


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

wartet mal ab ^^ also soon hype vor nem release hab ich zuletzt bei wow erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und man muss echt sagen das wow den meisten nach soo langer zeit einfach zu langweilig wird und mal was neues her muss ^^


----------



## Lyterio (4. September 2008)

Hat noch ein ehrwürdiger Gamer der Warhammercommunity einen Key übrig und würde diesen, einem hilfsbedürftigen, arbeitenden Warhammerfan, der sich von der Arbeit aus auf einigen Seiten nicht einloggen kann, zukommen lassen? 

Ich würd mich freuen wie n' und aufn' Knochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (4. September 2008)

echt geil. hoffentlich kann man son community gedanken ins spiel retten, das es nicht so endet wie bei wow.

aber ma wat anderes, weiss man schon irgendwoher wann man den code auf der seite engeben kann?


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

naja es gibt menge leute die bei buffed mitmachen aber jetz wegen den seiten einen key haben also gebt die hoffnung nicht auf( <-- ich gehör auch dazu^^)


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

Naja verschenkte Rüstung würd ich nicht als Punkt für eine gute Community werten - eher allgemeine Hilfsbereitschaft, keine Item-/Ehre-/Goldgeilheit, kein massives Pro- und Powergaming, keine "Abnabelung" vermeintlich "elitärer" Spielergruppen usw.
Eine grosse Gemeinschaft die nur aus Spaß am Spielen dabei ist.
Warum wohl gibts soviel Streit, Flames und Gildenauflösungen z.B. bei WoW? Weil die Community viel zu kompetitiv ist und den eigenen Spielerfolg als lebenswichtig ansieht, anstatt sich einfach am gemeinsamen Erlebnis zu erfreuen.
Tjo und in diesem Sinne - schön weiter Keys sammeln und verteilen und zusammenarbeiten :-)
It's WAR, it's Fun!


----------



## Bjartmar (4. September 2008)

Seit 10 min ca. gibs hier Keys


http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php


----------



## graesi (4. September 2008)

die keys bringen eh nix solang die loginserver auf der hp down sind oder? -.-


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

jo suchen wir uns nen server aus und gründen gleich ne buffed gilde beginnen wir mit hunderten vom mitgliedern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (4. September 2008)

Hey ich habe meinen Key WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Für alle die noch einen haben wollen:
http://www.warhammermovies.com/index.php

Registrieren und dann rechts oben auf der Page einfach anklicken !!!!!



VIEL ERFOLG !!!!!!!!!!!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dunnedai (4. September 2008)

holt euch einen betakey auf [post="0"]http://war.onlinewelten.com[/post]

Viel Glück!

=)


----------



## Dead206 (4. September 2008)

1600 Beta Keys

Hier sind nochmal ein paar keys zu gewinnen.

Edit: Zu langsam gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Hey ich habe meinen Key WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Für alle die noch einen haben wollen:
> http://www.warhammermovies.com/index.php
> ...



warhammermovies ist aus. Sie verteilen später noch einige Keys. Wie viele wurde nicht gesagt... Aber jetzt schonmal registrieren kann von vorteil sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwizdo (4. September 2008)

nun denn

ich würde mich ja auch über einen key freuen, wenn denn jemand so nett währe und noch einen über hätte, ^^

ich sag schon mal danke im voraus,^^

bei der verlosung war ich leider etwas zu spät dran, bin grad vom arbeiten gekommen, schade das es so früh schon war


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

also ich such auch noch einen key bei warhammermovies hab ich auch keinen mehr gekriegt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber würde mich freuen wenn einer auch noch einen doppelt oder so hat...
weiß einer genaueres wann bei warhammermovies wieder welche zu holen sind ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutulme (4. September 2008)

war onlinewelten ist gerade das gateway weg, denke mal wegen überlastung ^^



p.s.: ich brauch auch noch einen key, bis jetzt nirgends glück gehabt *schmoll*


----------



## Strongy (4. September 2008)

ich hab bei ea vorbestellt und eigentlich steht dort ja das man in die open beta kommt...

soll ich trotzdem schauen das ich einen key von wo anders erhalte?

P.S: ja ich weiß das die frage wahrscheinlich schon oft beantwortet wurde....


----------



## Lyterio (4. September 2008)

hi,

auf www.onlinewelten.com komm ich leider nicht drauf "Gateway Timeout" ó.Ô 
Ist das nur bei mir so oder auch bei euch?

so ein mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

lol, die Buffed-Community schrottet jetzt wirklich alle Gewinnspielseiten - wieviele Gateways und Server haben wir heute schon überlastet? ^^


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> ich hab bei ea vorbestellt und eigentlich steht dort ja das man in die open beta kommt...
> 
> soll ich trotzdem schauen das ich einen key von wo anders erhalte?
> 
> P.S: ja ich weiß das die frage wahrscheinlich schon oft beantwortet wurde....


Du bekommst einen Betakey...also zählst zu den glücklichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (4. September 2008)

LOL der Buffed Newsletter ist gerade bei mir angekommen, bisl spät würd ich sagen^^


----------



## Strongy (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Du bekommst einen Betakey...also zählst zu den glücklichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wieso bestellt ihr dann nicht einfach alle bei ea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Myunjihausen schrieb:


> lol, die Buffed-Community schrottet jetzt wirklich alle Gewinnspielseiten - wieviele Gateways und Server haben wir heute schon überlastet? ^^





NA was ?

in krieg und Beta´s is alles erlaubt.

es is Beta-WAAAAAAAAGHHH


----------



## Skathloc (4. September 2008)

@Strongy: Weil einige Leute wohl doch eine CD in den Händen haben wollen, oder das Spiel erstmal antesten wollen.


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> und wieso bestellt ihr dann nicht einfach alle bei ea
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil EA n misst laden is, den ich net auch noch unterstütze.

Ausser dem gibts bei EA das Spiel nur Digital und nicht auf DvD. Und bei dem Preist hätt ich gern was festes in r Hand.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> und wieso bestellt ihr dann nicht einfach alle bei ea
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil ich gerne DVD's in den Händen halte!

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG...NEUE KEYS BEI DEN OW-KOLLEGEN:

HIER


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

ja bei onlinewelten is bei mir dasselbe problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dabei möchte ich doch so gerne einen key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

hab gerade noch einen von einer holländischen seite bekommen, wäre dann mein 5ter btw leute ich hab schon ein in den thread gepostet nicht vergessen notiert den euch wer am schnellsten ist bekommt beta zugang.^^

könnts ja mal bei http://www.mmozone.nl/ probieren man muss sich anmelden und dann eine pn an "warbetakey" senden.


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Toll, die arme Seite von meinen französischen Freunden habt ihr auch schon gekillt, grz, buffed! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharlaros (4. September 2008)

ich denke mal das bis samstag so ziemlich alle großen portale noch ma ordentlich keys raushauen , und GOA/EA solls nur recht sein, den dicken Stresstest vorm Herrn


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Bei den KLappt das, sie sind nur eeeeewig langsam. Ich geb jetzt net zu das ich bei den nen Acc hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

ich glaub bis morgen abend sind alle keys draussen und dann fahren die registrierungsserver hoch und dann bricht die hölle los .. lol


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> ja bei onlinewelten is bei mir dasselbe problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tja pech hätteste dich früher drum gekümmert , ich sag nur po-ce ftw^^


----------



## Thrawns (4. September 2008)

Ich *verschenke noch zwei Keys*. Wer einen haben will, schreibt mir bitte bis 20.00 Uhr eine PN. Und es gilt NICHT wer zuerst schreibt, der bekommt ihn auch. Ich verteile die nach eigenem Gutdünken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

ow is down omg^^


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Also Jungends und Pilze, schreibt dem Thrawns ma was ganz nettes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> tja pech hätteste dich früher drum gekümmert , ich sag nur po-ce ftw^^


Siehst du...du gehörst NICHT zu den netten Leuten hier...einer tanzt halt immer aus der Reihe :-)


----------



## Lilo07 (4. September 2008)

Ok jetzt gehts bei mir auch mit dem clienten, einfach noch mehr sachen runtergehauen und dann hats gefunzt, naja das wird jetzt ja ein wenig dauern daher geh ich giga schaun^^

viel glück noch euch

und vote 4 buffed-waaaarggh!-order-gilde!


----------



## Strongy (4. September 2008)

ok und jetzt alle auf google.... dort gibts zwar keine keys aber vielleicht bekommen wir die seite down!!!! MUHAHAHA xD^^


----------



## Jizz0 (4. September 2008)

Kann mir villeicht jemand einen key geben? KOmme leider nicht auf die seite rauf wäre sehr nett wenn einer noch einen über hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XPray (4. September 2008)

Bei OW gibts noch Keys, hab gerade meinen bekommen freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Toll, die arme Seite von meinen französischen Freunden habt ihr auch schon gekillt, grz, buffed!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch wieder da hab jetz schon 3 keys verschenkt^^ welche seite is die nexte buffed Oo


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Bei OW gibts noch Keys, hab gerade meinen bekommen freu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich komm nich drauf :-(^^


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

^^man sieht wieder wie mächtig die buffed community ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man ist das ein ansturm auf die beta keys frag mich wie des wird wenn genauso viele auch das fertige spiel spielen,dann schafft WAR wahrscheinlich die 1 million.


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

JOHO moshn moshn imma fese auf da goshn...

oh moment... ich bin zwerg...


----------



## Myunjihausen (4. September 2008)

hehe und immer noch bleibt die Frage offen, wann buffed seine Keys rausrückt...mysteriööööös *X-Files Musik einspielt*


----------



## spiderxx (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich doch mal  son riesiges glück


----------



## Strongy (4. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> ^^man sieht wieder wie mächtig die buffed community ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1 million.... das glaubst du ja selbst nicht!!..... mindesten 5 millionen!!! xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

JUHU I GOT BETA KEY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei OW gibts wirklich noch welche,muss man nur geduld haben,die seiten laden etwas sehr langsam^^


----------



## Dalmedar (4. September 2008)

Myunjihausen schrieb:


> hehe und immer noch bleibt die Frage offen, wann buffed seine Keys rausrückt...mysteriööööös *X-Files Musik einspielt*


 ähhh . ab 18.00 morgen  , stand da glaube ich


----------



## Chrom123 (4. September 2008)

Bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte..... wäre einer so nett und schickt mir einen Beta-Key per PM?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde mich soooo riesig freuen:

|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

zum vergleich, so würde ich mich bei einem lotto gewinn von 30 millionen freuen:

|---|


bitte =))


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

also onlinewelten dauert ne seite zu öffnen 30s. bei mir lol^^
wenn ich mich da reggen will kommt gateway tim out xd ey alles down^^


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> JOHO moshn moshn imma fese auf da goshn...
> 
> oh moment... ich bin zwerg...


Du kannst mir bei Gelegenheit mal ne PM schicken auf welchem Server du spielen wirst ;-)


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

so ich will jetzt endlich spielen haha xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich stimmt das ea store gerücht und die server fahren schon am 6. hoch ^^


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

@Strongy:genau mindestens 5 millionen^^
naja aber auch schon 1 würde locker reichen,zuviel is eh nicht gut


----------



## Sai86 (4. September 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte..... wäre einer so nett und schickt mir einen Beta-Key per PM?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast Post =)


----------



## Narajen (4. September 2008)

hab gerade einen bei onlinewelten bekommen *freu* die seite läd nur etwas langsam
wenn ich noch einen bekomme und mein kumpel braucht keinen meld ich mich nochmal

endlich war zocken^^


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

auf http://only-war.com/ wird es wohl heut auch noch ma welche geben


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Du kannst mir bei Gelegenheit mal ne PM schicken auf welchem Server du spielen wirst ;-)





Hab noch keinen im Sinn, aber höchstwahrscheinlich ein Core, da ich mit 2-3 Freunden anfange it denen ich schon seit der WoW Beta zusammen Spiele.


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

hmm eine millionen 18+ spieler sind mir lieber als 5 millionen 16-


----------



## Kelani (4. September 2008)

hat noch jemand für mich einen key über?
ich bekomm die blöden seiten net auf....*fleh*


----------



## Szadek (4. September 2008)

Hab grad auch bei OW noch nen key bekommen... der 2te 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also die Seite geht noch ist nur grade Urst langsam...


wenn mein bruder den nicht haben will werd ich ihn hier bei zeiten raushauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein ich will jetzt keine PN-Flames "bitte gib mir den" jeder der mir jetzt schon schreibt darf dann nicht mehr mitmachen...


----------



## Kelani (4. September 2008)

ich küss euch die füsse....bitte bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

wie lief denn das bei OW

hab nach dem absenden nur gesehen sie würden mir nochn Key zur identigizierung schicken. Bisher habsch aber keine Mail oO


----------



## Jizz0 (4. September 2008)

hab nen beatkey WAAAAAAAAAAGH!!! Sehen uns in der beta!!

eine frage noch wie kann mans cih für die open beta registrieren?


----------



## Rungor (4. September 2008)

wer hat noch keinen key? 
die sollen endlcih aufhören mich mit keys zu zu spammen^^ (leider hatte ich bei der closed ned so ein glück)^^

edit: oder soll ich so gemein sein und ihn auf ebay verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Hehe meine Kollegen versuchen es grade ALLE hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein herrliches Bild....


----------



## Tazmal (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> wie lief denn das bei OW
> 
> hab nach dem absenden nur gesehen sie würden mir nochn Key zur identigizierung schicken. Bisher habsch aber keine Mail oO



hab auch noch keine mail, ist wohl alles abgestürzt


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

zitat aus meiner email zur warhammer beta:

"...und kannst dich nun hier hxxps://betaregister.warhammeronline.com anmelden ..."

is aber noch down ^^ mal sehen was die tage kommt ...

und jetzt bitte nich gleich wieder loschrein von wegen keylogger das issn link aus der email kann jeder von onlinewelten bestätigen ...


----------



## Zaratres (4. September 2008)

kennt wer noch das game ich weis nima genau wie das his glaub wow gabs ihrgenwan in 70ern kennt aber keine sau jetz mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Szadek (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> wie lief denn das bei OW
> 
> hab nach dem absenden nur gesehen sie würden mir nochn Key zur identigizierung schicken. Bisher habsch aber keine Mail oO



Einfach öfters mal das Postfach aktualisieren hat bei mir auch zwei drei minuten gedauert


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

lol hab jetzt auch einen von ow, voll easy going da
edit: Also bei mir kamen beide Emails sofort


----------



## Tazmal (4. September 2008)

Ich finde es echt schade das so viele kinder so viele keys haben.

Dabei wollen 99% nur 1 woche früher spielen und schonmal schauen wie sie am schnellsten voran kommen. Die leute die wirklich testen wollen und vor allem feststellen ob sie für das game geeignet sind. die bekommen garkeinen.

Leider ist das bei Betakey vergabe immer so, die die "normal" sind, bekommen garkeinen oder den letzten ...

Naja muss ich wohl noch 1 woche warten


----------



## Dayanus (4. September 2008)

Ich habe einen Key ^^ ich freu mich ^^ wollte das nur nochmal schreiben ^^


----------



## Meriane (4. September 2008)

juhuu hab einen key bei OW bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt erst mal WAR saugen ^^


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Zwischenfrage....der Accountname für die Open-Beta...wird der in den Headstart übernommen oder ist dann ein kompletter Wipe?

Es geht nicht im die Chars...sondern um den Accountnamen!


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt schade das so viele kinder so viele keys haben.
> 
> Dabei wollen 99% nur 1 woche früher spielen und schonmal schauen wie sie am schnellsten voran kommen. Die leute die wirklich testen wollen und vor allem feststellen ob sie für das game geeignet sind. die bekommen garkeinen.
> 
> ...




da wirds auch nich mehr viel zu testen geben so leits mir tut ... das ganze is nix anderes als ne große pr aktion in form eines stresstests um die serverstabilität zu testen ... in der woche werde nicht mehr groß bugs ausgebessert oder reportet werden ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo open beta draufsteht is nich wirklich open beta drin ^^


----------



## Dayanus (4. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt schade das so viele kinder so viele keys haben.
> 
> Dabei wollen 99% nur 1 woche früher spielen und schonmal schauen wie sie am schnellsten voran kommen. Die leute die wirklich testen wollen und vor allem feststellen ob sie für das game geeignet sind. die bekommen garkeinen.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jizz0 (4. September 2008)

wie kann man scih für die open beta registrieren?


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt schade das so viele kinder so viele keys haben.
> 
> Dabei wollen 99% nur 1 woche früher spielen und schonmal schauen wie sie am schnellsten voran kommen. Die leute die wirklich testen wollen und vor allem feststellen ob sie für das game geeignet sind. die bekommen garkeinen.
> 
> ...




wie kommste darauf das nur kinder welche haben und das kinder nur gucken wollen wie schnell es voran geht, und nicht wie sich eine klasse zum beispiel spielt ?


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

hab gerade meinen 6ten key bekommen. noch jemand hier der keinen hat?


----------



## RenoRosco (4. September 2008)

Hat noch wer nen Key? büdde büdde büdde. Ich hab leider keinen und bei OW kommt bei mir immer TimeOut seit das Gewinnspiel online ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrom123 (4. September 2008)

mage4tw schrieb:


> hab gerade meinen 6ten key bekommen. noch jemand hier der keinen hat?



ich hab einen, mein bruder aber nicht, der würde sich auch sehr über einen freuen.. dann könnten wir zusammen spielen =)


----------



## Amrasragor (4. September 2008)

joho!!

ich hab auch n beta key...


----------



## Blutulme (4. September 2008)

Ja hier, auch endlich einen haben wollen =)


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

also bei ow hab ich den sofort bekommen aber kann sein das des noch längerdauert weil der server völlig überlastet ist.
PS:hab eventuell auch 2,wenn ich den 2. nicht brauche werde ich ihn hergeben,und auch wie Szadek werde ichs keinem geben der mir jetzt eine PN schickt!


----------



## Kelani (4. September 2008)

ich ich ich*fleh*


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Grad auch noch ein bei onlinewelten ergattert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist somit mein 4ter... doch bevor alle mich jetzt zu pn en... die sind schon alle vergeben ... 1. Frau, 1 Schwager,1Cousin,1Freundin

Aber 1,6k Key´s ... da bekommt man sicherlich noch n paar ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn die Seite Urzeitenlangsam lädt.

Edit: Wobei wenn die Buffed Key´s raus sind und ich einen Gewinnen sollte... werde ich des bekannt geben und derjenige kann mich dann per PN anschreiben ... hier gilt allerdings das Motto dann, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst... allerdings müsst ihr mir dannn och beantworten ob ich eher Ordung oder Zerstörung spielen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So schwer ists ja nicht des rauszufinden. *g* Allen schon mal *Daumendrück*


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> ich hab einen, mein bruder aber nicht, der würde sich auch sehr über einen freuen.. dann könnten wir zusammen spielen =)



hast post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nytrofh (4. September 2008)

mage4tw schrieb:


> hab gerade meinen 6ten key bekommen. noch jemand hier der keinen hat?



Gerne, wenn du noch ein über hast ^^


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

RenoRosco schrieb:


> Hat noch wer nen Key? büdde büdde büdde. Ich hab leider keinen und bei OW kommt bei mir immer TimeOut seit das Gewinnspiel online ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau einfach mal in dein E-Mail Fach. Bei mir kam auch der TimeOut nach dem Abschicken, aber der Key kam trotzdem an. Die benötigten 2 habe ich jetzt, sollte ich bei Buffed.de noch einen bekommen, geht der selbstverständlich per PM raus an Bedürftige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meladilegno (4. September 2008)

wenn jemand einen key übrig hätte, ich hätte interesse, da ich mit wow aufgehört habe und gucken möchte ob WAR das richtige für mich ist.


----------



## Rungor (4. September 2008)

und noch ein key ist rein!^^ 

wer will wer mag wer hat noch nicht?

edit: alle raus ....sry bitte keine PM mehr


----------



## cylorijin (4. September 2008)

ich will ich will ^^


----------



## Kelani (4. September 2008)

ich hätte auch noch gern einen


----------



## Parafraz (4. September 2008)

Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Melfis (4. September 2008)

Wo genau auf der seite kann ich an der verlosung teilnehmen?


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

Wer will nen key?? Los schreibt mir pms!


----------



## Mirakel (4. September 2008)

http://www.onlinewelten.com/content.php?inc=warbeta.index

ihr braucht dafür aber einen Forenaccount von onlinewelten, den ich hatte schon länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutulme (4. September 2008)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Key freuen, weder ich noch mein Bruder noch irgendein Bekannter haben bis jetzt einen Key abbekommen.
Keyfreie Zone also =)


----------



## drinkwodka (4. September 2008)

Moooooin,

also falls jemand noch einen Beta Key zuviel hat, würde ich mich unterwürfigst freuen einen abgreifen zu können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir funzt die OW Seite irgendwie nicht so richtig.


Ich will endlich Gotrek und Felix verhauen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Melfis schrieb:


> Wo genau auf der seite kann ich an der verlosung teilnehmen?


AUGEN aufmachen! Mich wunderts das es manche schaffen ihren Computer zu booten, bei den Fragen hier


----------



## Masao (4. September 2008)

suche noch key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<---will dance 4 betakey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (4. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> http://www.onlinewelten.com/content.php?inc=warbeta.index
> 
> ihr braucht dafür aber einen Forenaccount von onlinewelten, den ich hatte schon länger
> 
> ...



ich hab irgendwas beim account namen eingegeben und trotzdem einen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (4. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> http://www.onlinewelten.com/content.php?inc=warbeta.index
> 
> ihr braucht dafür aber einen Forenaccount von onlinewelten, den ich hatte schon länger
> 
> ...



nicht wirklich ich hab einfach den namen genommen den ich hier hab und einen bekommen


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> AUGEN aufmachen! Mich wunderts das es manche schaffen ihren Computer zu booten, bei den Fragen hier


lol
ps. hab erst 2pms^^


----------



## Kelani (4. September 2008)

ich hab noch keine*heul*


----------



## Blutulme (4. September 2008)

Kann Dir gerne noch welche schicken wenn das meine chance erhöht ^^


----------



## Meladilegno (4. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> wenn jemand einen key übrig hätte, ich hätte interesse, da ich mit wow aufgehört habe und gucken möchte ob WAR das richtige für mich ist.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> nicht wirklich ich hab einfach den namen genommen den ich hier hab und einen bekommen


*lacht* Der arme dessen Nick die benutzt hast....der bekommt dann die Meldung "Du hast bereits teilgenommen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Ich bin total aufgeregt, hab gestern 20min nach start teilgenommen und hoffe das ich einen bekomme (aber ich bin sehr optimistisch^^)


----------



## Dalmedar (4. September 2008)

manno , was für ne verbindung habt ihr denn , ich bekomme immer nur timeouts ........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

        grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

also wenn noch einer einen übrig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))) , bin ich nicht abgeneigt  ihn zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

Viel Spass mit dem Betakey...ich bin ja während der OB in Urlaub, und komme einen Tag vor Headstart wieder, ein bisschen die PreRelease Spannung abbauen muss halt auch sein =)


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Wo bekommt ihr eigentlich diese banner her mit Name Klasse,Rasse,.... ?


----------



## RenoRosco (4. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal in dein E-Mail Fach. Bei mir kam auch der TimeOut nach dem Abschicken, aber der Key kam trotzdem an. Die benötigten 2 habe ich jetzt, sollte ich bei Buffed.de noch einen bekommen, geht der selbstverständlich per PM raus an Bedürftige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also in meinem E-Mail fach ist leider nichts drin. OW spuckt auch dauernd ne fehlermeldung aus wenn ich auf abschicken klicke. Probiers zwar weiter bin aber nicht ganz so zuversichtlich also wenn einer noch nen Key hat ich wäre 1000fach Dankbar.


----------



## Dalmedar (4. September 2008)

RenoRosco schrieb:


> Also in meinem E-Mail fach ist leider nichts drin. OW spuckt auch dauernd ne fehlermeldung aus wenn ich auf abschicken klicke. Probiers zwar weiter bin aber nicht ganz so zuversichtlich also wenn einer noch nen Key hat ich wäre 1000fach Dankbar.


 da bist du nicht alleine


----------



## Fostéx (4. September 2008)

Wer noch keinen Key hat und einen haben will soll mir eine PM schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tukka (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So auch mal mein Glück versucht und man soll ja die Hoffnung nie aufgeben.
Leute das Spiel wird Hammer (hoffe ich)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Gruss Tukka


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Denkt auch alle dran, das buffed.de selbst noch 4600 Stück raushaut! Bisher gabs von buffed.de ja noch keinen einzigen!


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Bitte, bitte ich will auch einen Beta-Key falls einer doppelt gewinnt oder aus sonstigen Gründen einen übrig hat bitte gebt mir einen ab.

Frage: Wann bekommt man denn den Key wenn man bei buffed.de gewonnen hat?


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Denkt auch alle dran, das buffed.de selbst noch 3600 Stück raushaut! Bisher gabs von buffed.de ja noch keinen einzigen!


korrigiere, 4600 nun sie haben es geupdated.


----------



## DerAndereChaos (4. September 2008)

Das wäre hammer wenn ich ein key bekommen würde,
konnte mir "leider" nur die Standart version vorbestellen.

Des wär hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (4. September 2008)

Ui, also wenn man hier fragen kann ob jemand noch einen Betakey hat dann...

Würde ich auch gerne einen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carthos (4. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Ui, also wenn man hier fragen kann ob jemand noch einen Betakey hat dann...
> 
> Würde ich auch gerne einen nehmen
> 
> ...



Wenn hier welche verteilt werden, hätte ich natürlich auch gerne einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Meine Frau hat sich nu auch im Forum von OW registriert aber sie wartet nun 20 minuten schon auf die E-Mail... 

Wollte frage ob ihr auch so lange warten musstet ?


----------



## Meladilegno (4. September 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat sich nu auch im Forum von OW registriert aber sie wartet nun 20 minuten schon auf die E-Mail...
> 
> Wollte frage ob ihr auch so lange warten musstet ?




ich habe mich auch angemeldet und seit ~10min keine email.


----------



## Szadek (4. September 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat sich nu auch im Forum von OW registriert aber sie wartet nun 20 minuten schon auf die E-Mail...
> 
> Wollte frage ob ihr auch so lange warten musstet ?




Nö zwei drei minuten mehr nicht...


----------



## jolee (4. September 2008)

Falls noch jemand einen Beta Key über hat würde ich natürlich auch nicht nein sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin schon sehr gespannt ob WAR es endlich schafft wow vom thron zu stoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen tag euch allen !


----------



## Titan3084 (4. September 2008)

Hallo Leute
Ich hab leider kein Glück und bekomme auf keiner Seite einen Beta Key ! 
Entweder ist die komplett down, oder alle Keys wurden schon vergeben.

Ich bin ein absoluter Warhammer Fan. Spiele das TableTop Game und alle Warhammer Pc Games!
Es wäre wirklich einfach absolut S U P E R wenn mir jemand einen Key per PM schicken könnte. (Falls einer einen zu viel hat.)

Ich würde mich wirklich MEGA freuen. Ein 6er im Lotto würde mich nicht mal so glücklich machen =))

WAR IS COMING ;-) und ich wäre extrem gerne bei der Beta dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele viele Grüße

Titan


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> ich habe mich auch angemeldet und seit ~10min keine email.



Sie hat versucht sich grade nochmal zu registreiern, aber da hat der geschrieben das sie mit dem Usernamen schon registriert ist ... einfach mal versuchen ohne bestätigung den Beta Key zu bekommen.


----------



## Kelani (4. September 2008)

nachmal vielen dank für den key fostex.und wenn du in der nähe bist einfach ne pm an mich


----------



## Clarion (4. September 2008)

also ich muss an dieser stelle doch wirklich mal an lob an den neuen google browser aussprechen. während meine 4 kumpels immer mit abstürzen bei onlinewelten zu kämpfen hatten hab ich denen da ganz locker die vier codes rausgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimroth22 (4. September 2008)

Hui wenn hier jemand noch einen Beta key zuviel hat ,würde ich mich riesig freuen einen abzubekommen ich hab leider nirgendwo Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeriah (4. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> also ich muss an dieser stelle doch wirklich mal an lob an den neuen google browser aussprechen. während meine 4 kumpels immer mit abstürzen bei onlinewelten zu kämpfen hatten hab ich denen da ganz locker die vier codes rausgezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bis auf die sicherheitslücken das man auf dich zugreifen kann und von der benutzung noch abgeraten wird... ja bis darauf ist er richtig gut.


----------



## MF2888 (4. September 2008)

Der Google Browser spioniert dich aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.golem.de/0809/62171.html


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Ich warte auf mein OW mail seit 40 sek oder so^^


----------



## Chrom123 (4. September 2008)

Titan3084 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich hab leider kein Glück und bekomme auf keiner Seite einen Beta Key !
> Entweder ist die komplett down, oder alle Keys wurden schon vergeben.
> 
> ...




Sorry, würde dir gerne einen Key geben, hab aber leider keinen mehr übrig (bzw. hatte nie einen übrig xD). Vielleicht findet sich hier aber noch jemand der einen hat.


----------



## Dalmedar (4. September 2008)

keys sind wohl alle weg , warte jetzt seit 35 min , mal wieder pech gehabt


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

LOL!!!!
Ich hab bei OW mitgemacht ohne voher meinen acc zu aktivierenxD 
Aber noch keine e-Mail


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Hui wenn hier jemand noch einen Beta key zuviel würde ich mich riesig freuen einen abzubekommen ich hab leider nirgendwo Glück gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier bei buffed hast du doch immernoch ne chance^^


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> LOL!!!!
> Ich hab bei OW mitgemacht ohne voher meinen acc zu aktivierenxD
> Aber noch keine e-Mail


Dann wird wohl auch keine mehr kommen *autsch*


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Dann wird wohl auch keine mehr kommen *autsch*



Meine Mail zu bestätigung der teilnahme am Gewinspiel ist auch erst eben eingetrudelt. und vor 15 Min hab ich beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht^^


----------



## Alemra (4. September 2008)

Ich wollte mich da auch Anmelden, aber in den AGB's steht was das so ein Acc. bei Onlienwelten auch was kosten kann .
Oder habe ich das nur falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Kraila-Rexxar (4. September 2008)

Hallo Leute

Wenn noch jmd ein Key übrig hätte, ich würde mich freuen.. hab extra die PO gekauft, ohne CE weil ich nur mal das Spiel ansehen wollte bevor ich es kaufe.. dann 1.es mal Pech "mit der PO alleine kann man nix anfangen" bei den Gewinnspielen kam ich leider immer bissl zu spät (und habe sonst nie Glück) da ich bisschen krank rumliege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe da draussen gibts ne nette Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Flo


----------



## Dayanus (4. September 2008)

Jemand hat mir ins Ohr geflüstert das die Log In Server Morgen on gehen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

Alemra schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich da auch Anmelden, aber in den AGB's steht was das so ein Acc. bei Onlienwelten auch was kosten kann .
> Oder habe ich das nur falsch verstanden ?


LOL? Wer liest Agbs?


----------



## Slaargh (4. September 2008)

Wie nett auf einmal alle sin’ wenn’s um da Beta-Keyz geht. Seid doch mal imma so zu einanda, kommt doch gut. Dickäz, orkischez GRATZ an alle Key-Besitza un’ Jenä die’s noch werd’n.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Clarion (4. September 2008)

Valeriah schrieb:


> bis auf die sicherheitslücken das man auf dich zugreifen kann und von der benutzung noch abgeraten wird... ja bis darauf ist er richtig gut.



ok dann weiss jetzt Herr Page das ich gerne mmos zocke und innem kegelclub bin und mich auf sämtlichen seiten die mit fussball und sport im allgemeinen zu tun habe, rumeier. schlimmer als bei firefox und ie8 kanns nicht werden mit dem gespamme.
naja wollen wir mal nicht abdriften.
ahja, sind wir ja schon da es hier ja eigentlich um die keys von buffed ging^^


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> LOL? Wer liest Agbs?


Oh man...werd Erwachsen


----------



## deathnemesis (4. September 2008)

Ich bin mal so nett und geb euch nen Link für nen Beta Key...

http://www.war-online.gr/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=698

Ist ne griechische Seite aber ihr könnt british english als Forum Sprache wählen.

Ahjo um den Beta Key zu bekommen einfach registrieren und in dem Thread /apply for Beta Key schreiben :-)


Noch ungefähr 100 Beta Keys da


----------



## Thjorwin (4. September 2008)

*snief* ich warte und bete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAAAARRRR !!!


----------



## Nightfiredemon (4. September 2008)

Kraila-Rexxar schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Wenn noch jmd ein Key übrig hätte, ich würde mich freuen.. hab extra die PO gekauft, ohne CE weil ich nur mal das Spiel ansehen wollte bevor ich es kaufe.. dann 1.es mal Pech "mit der PO alleine kann man nix anfangen" bei den Gewinnspielen kam ich leider immer bissl zu spät (und habe sonst nie Glück) da ich bisschen krank rumliege
> 
> ...


 also mit der CE PO kommst du schon in die open beta, zum zeitpunkt der OB haben auch leute die beides bestellt haben  nur die PO box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (4. September 2008)

oha erst die franzosen, jetzt die griechen. sonntag wird ganz europa die buffedcommunity hassen^^


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

deathnemesis schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so nett und geb euch nen Link für nen Beta Key...
> 
> http://www.war-online.gr/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=698
> 
> ...



Wo kann man denn in dem Kauderwelsch die sprache umstellen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

Ich hab ja die PO Vorbestellerbox da drin ist ja n key... und dazu noch 2 keys für zusätzliche features.


----------



## deathnemesis (4. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> oha erst die franzosen, jetzt die griechen. sonntag wird ganz europa die buffedcommunity hassen^^




Ah glaub ich nicht, ich hab das ganze Forum durchgelesen und es war schon ganz leer da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Sie werden eher froh sein mehr User im Forum zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Oh man...werd Erwachsen


lol? muss ich mich hier dumm anmachen lassen?


----------



## Dayanus (4. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> lol? muss ich mich hier dumm anmachen lassen?



Nein, aber wrde schon reichen wenn du mal geistreiche Posts bringen würdest.


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Nein, aber wrde schon reichen wenn du mal geistreiche Posts bringen würdest.


*geistreich*


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Nein, aber wrde schon reichen wenn du mal geistreiche Posts bringen würdest.


Genau das mein ich!

So ein "lol wer liest AGB's" ist halt..naja was suchst du hier?

Wenn DU keine AGB's liest wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit deiner Post wenn du mal eigenes Geld verdienst!


----------



## Meladilegno (4. September 2008)

deathnemesis schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so nett und geb euch nen Link für nen Beta Key...
> 
> http://www.war-online.gr/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=698
> 
> ...




kriegt man von denen dann ne email oder ne PM im forum?

danke jedenfalls für den link!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viridia (4. September 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn in dem Kauderwelsch die sprache umstellen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




#2 knöppe ausprobieren und so registrieren klappt nur bedint :O


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Btw... 

Wann wird den von Buffed bekannt gegebn wer alles gewonnen hat ?

ZAAAMMMM oder jmd anders ??


----------



## Vatertod (4. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> oha erst die franzosen, jetzt die griechen. sonntag wird ganz europa die buffedcommunity hassen^^




jaja, war will mltikulti werden, und wir deutschen werden das zu verhindern wissen. Alle Betakeys gehn irgendwie nach deutschland. Ich seh schon die War Auflistung: 1.NA, 2.DE, 3.Europa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich!
> 
> So ein "lol wer liest AGB's" ist halt..naja was suchst du hier?
> 
> Wenn DU keine AGB's liest wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit deiner Post wenn du mal eigenes Geld verdienst!


Ähm das ist was ganz anderes! Eine AGB von nem Forum oder von irgendwelchen Verträgen etc!
p.s. Deine Threads sind auch nicht gerade "geisteicher"


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

Vatertod schrieb:


> jaja, war will mltikulti werden, und wir deutschen werden das zu verhindern wissen. Alle Betakeys gehn irgendwie nach deutschland. Ich seh schon die War Auflistung: 1.NA, 2.DE, 3.Europa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LoooL... Deutschland gehört ja nicht zu Europa.... *IN TISCH BEISS*


----------



## deathnemesis (4. September 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn in dem Kauderwelsch die sprache umstellen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ich mach mal ne kleine Anleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also erstmal hier Registrieren:

http://www.war-online.gr/ucp.php?mode=regi...b7287c28b50eb5f

Dann kommt das typische Register Formular und dort wo "&#915;&#955;&#974;&#963;&#963;&#945;:" steht kann man zwischen Greek und English wählen.

Vergesst aber nicht ein Feld darunter eure Flagge auszuwählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach müsst ihr euren Account, soweit ich weiss, per Email aktivieren lassen.

Am Ende nur noch hier /apply for Beta Key schreiben

http://www.war-online.gr/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=698

Viel spaß


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Ehrlich Doimli? Rede dich doch nicht um Kopf und Kragen, wenn du keine Ahnung hast und rede hier über das, um was es geht...nämlich Beta Keys.

Magst dich mal in meinem Forum anmelden? Da steht einiges unwichtiges in den AGB's *lacht sich nen Ast*

Kein Wunder das immernoch Klingelton Abos verkauft werden....


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Ähm das ist was ganz anderes! Eine AGB von nem Forum oder von irgendwelchen Verträgen etc!
> p.s. Deine Threads sind auch nicht gerade "geisteicher"



Ja es steht vor allem drin, dass man dich verklagen kann wenn du mit dem Forenaccount scheisse baust usw.
Rechtliches ist nie wichtig... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Deathstyle (4. September 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> LoooL... Deutschland gehört ja nicht zu Europa.... *IN TISCH BEISS*



Er meint damit den Rest Europas..
Wundert mich das sie soviele Keys verteilen, scheinbar werdens dann paar mehr Server als bei der Closed sein.


----------



## darkwowpg (4. September 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> Ich hab ja die PO Vorbestellerbox da drin ist ja n key... und dazu noch 2 keys für zusätzliche features.



ich habe auch die Vorbesteller box allerdings sind da nur 2 cd keys? die fangen auch anders an als die ganzes gewinn ob keys o.O


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> ich habe auch die Vorbesteller box allerdings sind da nur 2 cd keys? die fangen auch anders an als die ganzes gewinn ob keys o.O


Richtig, weil das ein Code für den Headstart ist und nicht für die Open-Beta nehme ich an!


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> ich habe auch die Vorbesteller box allerdings sind da nur 2 cd keys? die fangen auch anders an als die ganzes gewinn ob keys o.O



PC0B01 ist der anfang eines Openbetaschlüssels... oder sollte so sein... jedenfalls bei den PO boxen der CE


----------



## darkwowpg (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Richtig, weil das ein Code für den Headstart ist und nicht für die Open-Beta nehme ich an!



was für ein headstart? ich dachte die keys sind für open beta??


----------



## deathnemesis (4. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> kriegt man von denen dann ne email oder ne PM im forum?
> 
> danke jedenfalls für den link!!!
> 
> ...




Per PM


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> was für ein headstart? ich dachte die keys sind für open beta??



nen beta key hättest nur mitbekomm wenn du die box bei EA bestellt hättest


----------



## Viridia (4. September 2008)

boah endlich bei dem Griechisch durchgestiegen, wurde schon jemand benachrichtigt? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> was für ein headstart? ich dachte die keys sind für open beta??


Open-Beta = letzter Test vor Release sozusagen...wenn die vorbei ist werden ALLE Chars gelöscht
Headstart = das richtige Spiel beginnt, aber nur für Vorbesteller mit einem Key .... alle anderen beginnen erst am 18ten September


----------



## darkwowpg (4. September 2008)

Viridia schrieb:


> boah endlich bei dem Griechisch durchgestiegen, wurde schon jemand benachrichtigt? Wenn ja wie?



das kann doch nicht sein auf der  vorbesteller box steht : vorzeitiger einstieg ins spiel darunter verstehe ich das ich bei der ob mitmachen kann.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Bruder *seufzt* Ich habs doch erklärt

Die Beta ist ein TEST

das SPIEL beginnt mit dem Headstart und da kannst du mitmachen und zwar FRÜHER als alle die das Game NICHT vorbestellt haben!

Ist das soooo schwer?


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> das kann doch nicht sein auf der  vorbesteller box steht : vorzeitiger einstieg ins spiel darunter verstehe ich das ich bei der ob mitmachen kann.



bei CE steht: Frühzeitiger zugang zum Spiel  +  Garantierter Zugang zur OB
Sind also unterschiedliche sachen.


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> das kann doch nicht sein auf der  vorbesteller box steht : vorzeitiger einstieg ins spiel darunter verstehe ich das ich bei der ob mitmachen kann.


ne du kommst nur am 15ten statt am 18ten ins game rein von der beta steht da nüchts


----------



## deathnemesis (4. September 2008)

Viridia schrieb:


> boah endlich bei dem Griechisch durchgestiegen, wurde schon jemand benachrichtigt? Wenn ja wie?




Nee, wird man erst wenn 600 /applys da drin stehen soweit ich nicht falsch liege.

Hab schon nen Thread dort geschrieben ob jemand nen Key bekommen hat, aber noch nix eingetroffen :-)


----------



## darkwowpg (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Bruder *seufzt* Ich habs doch erklärt
> 
> Die Beta ist ein TEST
> 
> das SPIEL beginnt mit dem Headstart und da kannst du mitmachen und zwar FRÜHER als alle die das Game NICHT vorbestellt haben!



achte mal auf die zeit du hast 1 sec vor mir gepostet....


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn in dem Kauderwelsch die sprache umstellen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beim registrieren (also wenn du schon die eingabeformulare hast)


Ich habs so gemacht:

einmal original aufmachen,
einmal mit google übersetzt

jetzt am rechten Rand bei der originalen auf den link klicken, der bei google mit anmelden übersetzt ist (icon vor link = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

danach hab ich die einzelnen hyroglyphen vor den inputfeldern mit google übersetzt.

da gibts dann einen Punkt (unter der ersten schwarzen linie) der ein auswahlfeld besitzt. da kann man dann british english auswählen



funktionierte bei mir nicht auf anhieb (nur teile übersetzt) aber nach neuaufruf NACH der registrierung hats geklappt


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> achte mal auf die zeit du hast 1 sec vor mir gepostet....


Okay nix für Ungut :-)


----------



## sully (4. September 2008)

hi com ,

wollte mal fragen wie viele stellen so ein ob-key hat?
mfg sully


----------



## cylorijin (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> das kann doch nicht sein auf der  vorbesteller box steht : vorzeitiger einstieg ins spiel darunter verstehe ich das ich bei der ob mitmachen kann.



vorzeitiger einstieg ist gleich headstart - 3 Tage ist ungleich open beta


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

Openbeta ist ein sogenannter Stresstest...
Da verschenkt man Keys und guckt wieviel Stress sich die Community antut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (4. September 2008)

sully schrieb:


> hi com ,
> 
> wollte mal fragen wie viele stellen so ein ob-key hat?
> mfg sully




WARPBE-UEKJN-6A6C-M79SW-5AW5-S622WU 

soviele

ps dieser key wurde von einem freundlichem user der buffed community zur verfügung gestellt wer ihn zuerst eingubt bekommt diesen vielen dank nochmals an den user


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ehrlich Doimli? Rede dich doch nicht um Kopf und Kragen, wenn du keine Ahnung hast und rede hier über das, um was es geht...nämlich Beta Keys.
> 
> Magst dich mal in meinem Forum anmelden? Da steht einiges unwichtiges in den AGB's *lacht sich nen Ast*
> 
> Kein Wunder das immernoch Klingelton Abos verkauft werden....


ach du hast doch keine Ahnung!! 
Sich auf nem Forum anzumelden ist kein Risiko oder iwas!
Wenn es Geld kosten würde müsstest du das extra bestätigen, wenn du keine werbung willst musst ausdrücklich dagegen sein(haken rausmachen), also bleib mal locker
Ich bin zwar wahrscheinlich nicht so alt wie du, aber in Sachen Internet, Pc, Hardware, Internet Sicherheit kenn ich mich bestimmt besser aus als du , aber naja wie du sagtest geht es hier um beta keys


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> das kann doch nicht sein auf der  vorbesteller box steht : vorzeitiger einstieg ins spiel darunter verstehe ich das ich bei der ob mitmachen kann.


Was der Herr "darkwowpg" (omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) darunter versteht ist allerdings/glücklicherweise vollkommen irrelevant...im Inlet steht ganz genau was mit dem Vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg gemeint ist...




cylorijin schrieb:


> vorzeitiger einstieg ist gleich headstart - 3 Tage ist ungleich open beta



Möp, falsch. Der Headstart der SE PO beginnt nur einen Tag nach der CE PO ... also am 15ten.


----------



## XPray (4. September 2008)

http://www.warhammermovies.com/index.php

hat wieder Keys noch 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schubi87 (4. September 2008)

Zam sagte ja gestern^^




ZAM schrieb:


> Die ersten 1000 Gewinner-Keys können wir erst morgen rausschicken. :-)




Hat jemand von euch shocn was bekommen oder gibt es ein statement wann man die nachricht erwarten kann? habe nämlich noch hoffnungen darunter zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

hm da hier grade soviel los ist .. mal ne offtopic frage: die bonusgeganstände ... gelten die für alle chars die man sich erstellt oder nur für einen ?


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> *lacht* Der arme dessen Nick die benutzt hast....der bekommt dann die Meldung "Du hast bereits teilgenommen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl wie billig issn das^^, du kannst da echt einfach auf die Seite gehen, dir nen namen ausdenken, den irgendwer im Forum haben könnte, und schon kannst du dich da anmelden. Ich habs versucht un sofort beim ersten Versuch hats geklappt Oo. Ich hab selbst nich dran geglaubt. Versucht einfach mal Namen wie "Nightmare" oder sowas rofl das klappt xD

PS gogo schaut lieber echt bei Warhammermovies vorbei.

die haben noch:

246 Beta keys left! More keys might come later but it is highly uncertain.


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

Hab einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwowpg (4. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was der Herr "darkwowpg" (omg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorzzara ist besser oder was? warst du bekofft bei der regestrierung?


----------



## Cosmic142 (4. September 2008)

Ja nice..instant-key^^ danke warhammermovie's^^


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> Sorzzara ist besser oder was? warst du bekofft bei der regestrierung?



Ja, ist es ^^
Danke und *reported* =)
Duden ftw. btw.


----------



## JackDraco (4. September 2008)

So Freunde,

endlich ist WAR heruntergeladen und installiert, dauerte ja ewig und ich bin bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wochenende gehört ganz mir also her mit dem Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwowpg (4. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Danke und *reported* =)
> Duden ftw. btw.



du held der acc hat 6 beiträge.. na checkst du was ^^?


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> hm da hier grade soviel los ist .. mal ne offtopic frage: die bonusgeganstände ... gelten die für alle chars die man sich erstellt oder nur für einen ?


gute frage ich denk mir ma das es für alle chars des gibt immer wenn mein einen erstellt hat der des in der tasche.


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

PengTseng schrieb:


> gute frage ich denk mir ma das es für alle chars des gibt immer wenn mein einen erstellt hat der des in der tasche.



denke ich auch... den die werden auf den Account freigeschaltet...


----------



## Viridia (4. September 2008)

ZOMFG ich hab einen jehaw noch 54 btw danke für die info


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> du held der acc hat 6 beiträge.. na checkst du was ^^?



Ähhm, jep...Doppelposts sind unnötig =)


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

Noch bissl weniger als 100 Keys bei www.warhammermovies.com

Viel Glück.

Ps: macht echt Spass hier rumzulungern :>

Rofl, wärend ich geschrieben hab is die zahl auf 7 runter, warscheinlich ist wenn ich fertig geschrieben hab alles leer :< sry


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

So schon wieder ausverkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> http://www.warhammermovies.com/index.php
> 
> hat wieder Keys noch 414
> 
> ...


alle weg^^


----------



## Titan3084 (4. September 2008)

hallo, 

ich hab von Dentus einen key bekommen, ihr braucht mir also keine weiteren zu schicken :-)

danke Dentus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

juhuu... jetzt hab ich 2 keys... und bekomm vieleicht noch einen von buffed...


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

denkt ihr bei OW hauen sie noch ein paar raus ?


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Atm sind alle weg bei OW


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> du held der acc hat 6 beiträge.. na checkst du was ^^?



Dann sollten Gnadelwarz oder Noxiel auch dafür sorgen, dass er nicht mehr Beiträge kriegt. Beleidigungen sollte man sich sparen.

Achjo, und Warhammermovies ist wieder leer. Wann kommt endlich die Post von buffed?


----------



## Meladilegno (4. September 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> juhuu... jetzt hab ich 2 keys... und bekomm vieleicht noch einen von buffed...




gib mir einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

also ich hab mich grad erst zur OW betakeyverlosung gemeldet....wenn es sowas wie die "2.welle" gibt müsst ich mich nochmals melden ?


----------



## Eaproditor (4. September 2008)

Selbe wie bei mir <.<


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

nommal kurze frage weiß einer genaueres ob warhammermovies.com nommal welche bekommt ?


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

yeal11 schrieb:


> überall zu spät gekommen ich kreig nie nen key :* ( fortuna ist mir doch nicht hold



Lass den Kopf nicht hängen, ich hab so das Gefühl WAR stellt für jeden interessenten nen Key bereit.^^
So leicht wie bei dieser War-Beta war es definitiv noch nie nen Key für n begehrtes Spiel zu bekommen.
(Außer man will keine persönlichen Angaben machen. A la Datenschutz usw. dann wirds natürlich fast unmöglich xD (dazu noch einen Link http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HaaxiGQ63DA ))


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Und natürlich noch die keys von buffed (meine größte hoffnung^^ vielleicht hab ichs ja unter die ersten 100 geschafft und wenn nich hab ich immernoch ne chance)


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Sooo ihr Freunde der Pilz kunst.

Ich hab Tatsächlich noch welche über... ABER und nu Kommts.

Mit glück darf ich ja von buffed auch noch auf einen Hoffen.

Ich werde meine also, verbunden mit einer Kleinen Aufgabe, Nachdem Buffed die Ihren verlost haben an die Commu =) rausrücken.

Da ich aber ne Sadistische Ader habe, wird es die nicht nach dem "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst" system gebe *gnihihi*

Sondern ich werde mir, vll sogar mit der Hilfe der Community eine kleine Aufgabe ausdenken... Soll ja Spass machen nicht


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

Wow Dilan, wie toll du bist ... *hust*


----------



## Meladilegno (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Sooo ihr Freunde der Pilz kunst.
> 
> Ich hab Tatsächlich noch welche über... ABER und nu Kommts.
> 
> ...



ok gogo, ich sing ein lied, mal ein bild oder tanz nackt für dich.


ok, das letzte streichen wir lieber (ist auch besser für dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ersoichso (4. September 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> juhuu... jetzt hab ich 2 keys... und bekomm vieleicht noch einen von buffed...



mir kanns egal sein ich hab meinen zugang...
aber genau das ist es was es anderen nicht ermoeglicht in die beta zu kommen,
du bist mind. schon der 50ste von dem ich lese ich hab so und so viele meinen freunden noch 2-3 aus Troll-accs geholt.

klasse und die com darf dann sowas ausbaden indem dann nur 50-75% der spieler auf dem server sind als keys rausgingen.

mein mitleid an alle die keinen zugang bekommen wegen solcher pfosten


----------



## klekskill (4. September 2008)

och wie immer zu spät kann doch nicht sein nur weg der scheiß arbeit ich werde nie einen bekommen >.>


----------



## RenoRosco (4. September 2008)

Ich bin auch einer der unglücklichen die noch keinen haben aber ich geb die Hoffnung noch nciht auf.
Hat jemand eingentlich jetzt shcon nachricht von Buffed bekommen ob die ersten 1000 keys schon raus sind?

ach und weis einer was eigentlich mit inWarhammer ist die haben laut der War-Europe seite auch keys zu vergeben aber dort finde ich nix von nem Gewinnspiel.


----------



## ersoichso (4. September 2008)

klekskill schrieb:


> och wie immer zu spät kann doch nicht sein nur weg der scheiß arbeit ich werde nie einen bekommen >.>



genau das was ich meinte,....-.-
weil frueh aufsteher kids die nichts besseres zutun haben als sich 4,6 o. 7 weiß der geier wieviele holen


/hug klekskill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Ich tanz für dich             


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sogar mit Publikum^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (4. September 2008)

RenoRosco schrieb:


> Ich bin auch einer der unglücklichen die noch keinen haben aber ich geb die Hoffnung noch nciht auf.
> Hat jemand eingentlich jetzt shcon nachricht von Buffed bekommen ob die ersten 1000 keys schon raus sind?
> 
> ach und weis einer was eigentlich mit inWarhammer ist die haben laut der War-Europe seite auch keys zu vergeben aber dort finde ich nix von nem Gewinnspiel.



die keys von buffed sind noch nicht raus. ich werd das gefühl nicht los, dass die das erst morgen mit dem gewinnspiel klar machen.
nur bis die damit fertig sind hat glaub ich jeder einen der einen wollte^^


----------



## RenoRosco (4. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> nur bis die damit fertig sind hat glaub ich jeder einen der einen wollte^^



Na das will ich hoffen^^


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

"Die Jungs von inWarhammer.de verlosen in Zusammenarbeit mit Publisher GOA zehn Keys für die Beta. Alles, was ihr dafür tun müsst: Malt ein Bild oder schreibt eine Warhammer-Kurzgeschichte. Einsendeschluss ist der 1. April, ihr habt also noch ein bisschen Zeit."


----------



## Dayanus (4. September 2008)

Falls ich noch einen gewinne werde ich den verschenken, ich schreibe dann nochmal hier rein !

Ich habe nämlich schon einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MF2888 (4. September 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> genau das was ich meinte,....-.-
> weil frueh aufsteher kids die nichts besseres zutun haben als sich 4,6 o. 7 weiß der geier wieviele holen
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab 3 , ahahahahah. Nur weil man zufällig das mitbekommen hat ist man noch lange kein frühaufsteher Kiddy( steht bestimmt im Duden, was?). Solche Beleidigungen kannste stecken lassen sonst gibts mal nen Report.


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Falls ich noch einen gewinne werde ich den verschenken, ich schreibe dann nochmal hier rein !
> 
> Ich habe nämlich schon einen
> 
> ...


ich hab auch nboch einige hab überall gewonn buffed fehlt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
morgen abend wenn alle so weit drausen sind werd ich die die über sind raus geben an die die bis dahin noch keine haben


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

yeal11 schrieb:


> krass dich muss die glücksgöttin ja besonders gern haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meist bekomtm man nie was aber wenn dann richtig aber wie gesagt mir reicht einer den rest hau ich morgen an die armen scheine raus die bis dahin imme rnoch kein hamm^^


----------



## Clarion (4. September 2008)

yeal11 schrieb:


> krass dich muss die glücksgöttin ja besonders gern haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah wat man musste nur ein bischen suchen, ich hab einen von gamona, einen von warhammermovies und zwei von ow. aber alle schon an die kumpels verteilt


----------



## Markon78 (4. September 2008)

Hallo Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... wäre jemand der mehr als 1 hat so nett mir einen per PN zu schicken?
Wäre super nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Voraus


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

ich frag mich immernoch ob OW nommal welche rausgibt, habe mich nämlich zu spät gemeldet....


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Was für Namen hat man den so bei WAR?

Weil ich möchte noch bei mmorpg-planet mitmachen und da muss man seinen Charakter den man sich machen wird vorstellen^^


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Also scheinbar könnt OW noch was haben, die sagen bei mir nämlich ich hätt schon ein und soll mich verpiss... *fg*


----------



## klekskill (4. September 2008)

naja ich habe ja nicht geflamed aber hier sind posts von2uhr nachts in der woche aba ich hab ja nix dageben sollen andere den spaß haben ich hab normal vorbestellt und werde halt noch etwas länger leiden muessen ^^


----------



## Syane (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> "Die Jungs von inWarhammer.de verlosen in Zusammenarbeit mit Publisher GOA zehn Keys für die Beta. Alles, was ihr dafür tun müsst: Malt ein Bild oder schreibt eine Warhammer-Kurzgeschichte. Einsendeschluss ist der 1. April, ihr habt also noch ein bisschen Zeit."




1. Apil ..bischen gewagt die Aussage meinst ned auch oO?


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

soll ich Dir den link posten -,-*

hab besseres zu tun als die leut hier zu verarschen, was was aktive und UrUser wissen dürften.


----------



## Kraila-Rexxar (4. September 2008)

ganz witzig finde ich, wenn man mal auf Ebay Warhammer online open beta key eingibt und dann ungefähr 200 Keys da sind... Schade dass manche für sich 3-10 Keys holen.


----------



## Syane (4. September 2008)

hätte ja sein können du hast dich verschrieben ...aber scheint wohln witz von der Seite zu sein .


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

und dann bekomm die leut noch netma was dafür.... der teuerste is im mom einer aus England für 8&#8364; irgendwas.

@Syane nein das war eig für den User weiter oben, der fragte weil er das Gewinnspiel der Seite nicht finden konnte. Aber dieses Gewinnspiel war eben der von mir Gepostete Auszug. Ich hätte vll den Link doch dazu setzen sollen.


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Hab mir die beta runtergeladen und kann schon eins sagen!Es suckt!War suckt suckt suckt suckt!

Es suckt das WAR keinen Login screen wie in wow hat, damit ich wenigstens schon ein bischen meine Sucht mit ingame Grafik und Musik stillen kann!!!


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

Kraila-Rexxar schrieb:


> ganz witzig finde ich, wenn man mal auf Ebay Warhammer online open beta key eingibt und dann ungefähr 200 Keys da sind... Schade dass manche für sich 3-10 Keys holen.



Tja ich sammel so viel wie ich kann da meine Kumpels keine Zeit dazu haben. Aber jeder gesammelte ist auch bereits vergeben an einen Spieler der auch wirklich Zocken will!

Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Hier zur Sucht Stillung:


http://textwall.blogspot.com/

http://www.war-europe.com/


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Hab mir die beta runtergeladen und kann schon eins sagen!Es suckt!War suckt suckt suckt suckt!
> 
> Es suckt das WAR keinen Login screen wie in wow hat, damit ich wenigstens schon ein bischen meine Sucht mit ingame Grafik und Musik stillen kann!!!




war das ironisch oder bist du irre...ich mein deswegen kann man doch nich sagen das es suckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (4. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Hab mir die beta runtergeladen und kann schon eins sagen!Es suckt!War suckt suckt suckt suckt!
> 
> Es suckt das WAR keinen Login screen wie in wow hat, damit ich wenigstens schon ein bischen meine Sucht mit ingame Grafik und Musik stillen kann!!!



Bist du irgendwie gestört ?


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Bist du irgendwie gestört ?




du triffst den nagel auf den kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## surric (4. September 2008)

Scheiße hab auch noch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich google jetzt schon länger und komme immer um ganz wenig zu spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich google halt mal weiter


----------



## Thrawns (4. September 2008)

Weil der Thread inzwischen riesig ist und wohl kaum einer alles liest, aber manch einer erst jetzt von der Arbeit kommt, sage ich nochmal, dass ich *zwei Keys* verschenke, weil ich mehr bekommen habe als ich brauche. Schreibt mir bis *20 Uhr eine PN*, ich suche dann die zwei Leute aus.


----------



## RenoRosco (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> und dann bekomm die leut noch netma was dafür.... der teuerste is im mom einer aus England für 8€ irgendwas.
> 
> @Syane nein das war eig für den User weiter oben, der fragte weil er das Gewinnspiel der Seite nicht finden konnte. Aber dieses Gewinnspiel war eben der von mir Gepostete Auszug. Ich hätte vll den Link doch dazu setzen sollen.



Naja du meintest bestimmt mich - aber ich denke nicht das das Gewinnspiel damit gemeint ist. Auf der War-Europe.de Seite steht in einem News Update von heute das sie auch Keys an inWarhammer gegeben haben aber auf inWarhammer steht nichts davon. Hoffe mal das das Gewinnspiel dort noch kommt und ich rechtzeitig bin.


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Nein aber ihr seid anscheinend Ironie eingeschränkt!
_*IRONIE INCOMING*_


----------



## Nimroth22 (4. September 2008)

ja voll fies . Fortuna hat echt nen miesen Humor .Habe auch noch keinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

naja wie ich im ersten post von mir zu dir geschrieben habe, hab ich erstma gefragt ar das jetzt ironisch...und wie es sich jetzt herausstellt war es das


----------



## Mookie (4. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Nein aber ihr seid anscheinend Ironie eingeschränkt!
> _*IRONIE INCOMING*_



Um dich zu beruhigen: Ich habs verstanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wanxtaganxta (4. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Hab mir die beta runtergeladen und kann schon eins sagen!Es suckt!War suckt suckt suckt suckt!
> 
> Es suckt das WAR keinen Login screen wie in wow hat, damit ich wenigstens schon ein bischen meine Sucht mit ingame Grafik und Musik stillen kann!!!




Das ist der Lohin für den Patcher.... glaube ich auf jedenfall ^^


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> ja voll fies . Fortuna hat echt nen miesen Humor .Habe auch noch keinen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat bei der Keyvergabe wohl echt nix mehr mit Fortuna zutun. Wer sich mühe gibt und immer die ganzen Seiten abklappert wird für seine Mühe belohnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Voll die Frechheit bei Wow kommt man wenigstens bis an die Tür, Mythic lässt einen in der Einfahrt verhungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Hab mir die beta runtergeladen und kann schon eins sagen!Es suckt!War suckt suckt suckt suckt!
> 
> Es suckt das WAR keinen Login screen wie in wow hat, damit ich wenigstens schon ein bischen meine Sucht mit ingame Grafik und Musik stillen kann!!!


sry aber was du laberst ist quatsch, was du meinst is der patch login... schau mal in dein war verzeichniss da findest du ne exe. aber ich bekomme dann nach einer weile immer ne fehlermeldung.


----------



## sully (4. September 2008)

hi liebe com ,


wollte mal fragen ob vill wer einen zu verschenken hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab bei jedem gewinnspiel mitgemacht und bissher immer noch nix
warte schon lange auf den augenblick das war raus kommt wäre echt super wenn wer mehrere hat mir vill einen per pn schicken
könnte.

mit freundlichen grüßen sully


----------



## Dayanus (4. September 2008)

sully schrieb:


> hi liebe com ,
> 
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob vill wer einen zu verschenken hat
> ...



les mal etwas weiter oben von wegen pn schreiben, aber du hast es nicht von mir also pssst....


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

mage4tw schrieb:


> sry aber was du laberst ist quatsch, was du meinst is der patch login... schau mal in dein war verzeichniss da findest du ne exe. aber ich bekomme dann nach einer weile immer ne fehlermeldung.


OMG thx Ingame GRafik juhu und Mukke!

Edit: Grml ein Schritt weiter die Auffahrt rauf!Soooooo grausam


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

buffed könnte ja auch endlich mal was raushaun .....


----------



## Devil4u (4. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> OMG thx Ingame GRafik juhu und Mukke!



jaja loadingscreen und fehlermeldung... bist schon ein schritt weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> jaja loadingscreen und fehlermeldung... bist schon ein schritt weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



liegt daran das der client keine verbindung zum authentifizierungsserver bekommt ^^ schade eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

jo die fehlermeldung bekomm ich auch ... i was von critical error ... hm 3 tage noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viridia (4. September 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> genau das was ich meinte,....-.-
> weil frueh aufsteher kids die nichts besseres zutun haben als sich 4,6 o. 7 weiß der geier wieviele holen
> 
> 
> ...



Och ja die blöden kids o.O son quatsch ehrlich. Wann stehen die Kids auf? Um 6?7? Da bin ich und ich denke viele andere schon auf Arbeit also stehen wir noch früher auf nur setzen sich die meisten eben nicht an rechner das hat nichts mit "blöden kids" oder dergleichen zu tun.

Imo vieles eine frage des Glücks, ich krieg den Newsletter komm hierhin mach mit, verfolge den Thread um zu sehen obs was neues gibt gerade vorhin NACH der Arbeit, sehe den Post das Warhammer movies noch keys hat und verlost nehm teil und krieg ein. Weder Tagelanges verfolgen noch frühaufstehen wachbleiben oder dergleichen. Glück ist's einfach nur das. Vielleicht haben viele hier ja noch das glück und bekommen einen der restlichen 2600 ;-)


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Grrr Will den Login Ork sehn!Grausames login System! Bei Wow sieht man wenigsten ein ominöses Portal, die sind nicht so fies!


----------



## Cavalon (4. September 2008)

Bin wirklich mal gespannt , wann buffed die 1000er Key's raushaut..


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Warst du des auf dem Video des ich neulich gesehen hab?

Da war so ein Junge und der hat geschrien: ICH WILL WAR-LOGINSCREEN SPIELEN!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder war es doch Unreal Tournament???
XDDDDD


----------



## Kraila-Rexxar (4. September 2008)

An die CE Besitzer ohne PO Box und mit einem Open Beta Key zuviel

Ich tausche entweder einen Bonusgegenstand oder den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg gegen den Key. Schreibt mir einfach eine PM (ich wähle aus muss ned unbedingt der erste sein)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

hat noch jemand einen heisen tipp um einen Key zu ergattern?


----------



## RenoRosco (4. September 2008)

inWarhammer hat ne News Online das sie noch 200 Keys verlosen werden aber wann genau steht nicht drin. Also mal warten und hoffen.


----------



## DjCornflakes (4. September 2008)

Na da bin ja noch unter den ersten 1000 immer her mit dem key ^^


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Ich bin mir ja fast sicher das bei 4600 Keys die buffed raushaut...hier jeder glücklich wird :-)


----------



## RenoRosco (4. September 2008)

DjCornflakes schrieb:


> Na da bin ja noch unter den ersten 1000 immer her mit dem key ^^


Ich glaub da verwechselst du was^^ es waren nicht die ersten 1000 gfemeint die hier posten sondern die am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.


----------



## Eaproditor (4. September 2008)

RenoRosco schrieb:


> Ich glaub da verwechselst du was^^ es waren nicht die ersten 1000 gfemeint die hier posten sondern die am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.


schön wärs ;(


----------



## Cavalon (4. September 2008)

Hoffe nur ich hab alles richtig gemacht beim Gewinnspiel :S


----------



## exti (4. September 2008)

ja ich hoffe das es hier was wird .. nunja die seite war nicht so extrem überlastet wie die anderen villeicht hat ja jeder bisher einen.

Bei anderen sites haben 1000 keys grade mal ne stunde gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher hier mal abwarten wieviele mitgemacht haben


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Bei mir wäre nach einer Stunde immernoch ok ich hab nämlich 15-20min nach start schon teilgenommen


----------



## klekskill (4. September 2008)

*BETEN*


----------



## Eaproditor (4. September 2008)

Beten hilft jetzt auch nicht mehr! ... btw, hat gott einen BetaKey ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

wann nommal sollten die eigentlich bei buffed rausgehe ?


----------



## PiGrimar (4. September 2008)

Cavalon schrieb:


> Bin wirklich mal gespannt , wann buffed die 1000er Key's raushaut..



2000 sind es mitlerweile, soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, also von 3600 auf 4600 Beta Keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

hhmmm ich kann bei www.war-europe.com net mehr auf den register bzw einlogg button klilcken da kam sonst immer soone fehlermeldung das die logni server down sind das is jetzt komplett weg und man kanns nich mehr anklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bald geht los ich spürs die changen da grad wad ^^


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> hhmmm ich kann bei www.war-europe.com net mehr auf den register bzw einlogg button klilcken da kam sonst immer soone fehlermeldung das die logni server down sind das is jetzt komplett weg und man kanns nich mehr anklicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


haben sie auch in den news geschrieben schon etwas länger her.


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

Für alle die seehr verzweifelt sind, hier:^^

http://www.mmorpg-planet.de//vbulletin/showthread.php?t=9940

ATM sind das nur etwas mehr als 200 Posts also eine akzeptable gewinnchance.

Gruß


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

ne das mein ich net ... ich weis das die login server down sind und das es als news da steht ... aber die ganze zeit war es noch möglich auf den login button bzw registrierbutton zu klicken udn dann kam en popup das die loginserver bald wieder verfügbar sind ... das popup is weg und die buttons deaktiviert ... warum wohl ? ^_°


----------



## Fîrstî (4. September 2008)

Ist doch gar nicht deaktiviert, dauert halt ein bisschen bis man darauf klicken kann und dann die Fehlermeldung bekommt.


LG


----------



## Sandman86 (4. September 2008)

Wenn oben aber z.B. ne andere Sprache gewählt wird, dann sind die Buttons nicht mehr Deaktiviert und das Pop-Up Fenster erscheint auch wieder.


----------



## Cosmic142 (4. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ne das mein ich net ... ich weis das die login server down sind und das es als news da steht ... aber die ganze zeit war es noch möglich auf den login button bzw registrierbutton zu klicken udn dann kam en popup das die loginserver bald wieder verfügbar sind ... das popup is weg und die buttons deaktiviert ... warum wohl ? ^_°




Ohh hab auch erst nich gecheckt was du meintest. Joa passt wäre ja schließlich auch sinnig die Accounterstellung/den Patch früh genug freizuschalten damit sich nich alle gleichzeitig drauf stürzen...obwohl ich denke das es trotzdem alle tun werden sobald verfügbar^^


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

ach fuck ich hatt hoffnung -.-


----------



## Etomi (4. September 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> 2000 sind es mitlerweile, soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, also von 3600 auf 4600 Beta Keys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber laut Newsmeldung werden trotzdem "nur" die ersten 1000 Bewerber sicher mit einem Key belohnt. Nur das jetzt halt 3600 weitere Keys verlost werden anstatt 2600.


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

EDIT: Dies war nur ein unnötiger Spam und ich entschuldige mich dafür weil ich hatte die seite ewig nicht aktualisiert^^


----------



## Kivlow (4. September 2008)

Schnell, auf http://forums.freddyshouse.com/ werden wieder Keys vergeben!


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

Kaum sind Beta Keys auf verschiedenen Seiten rausgeheuen worden, sind jetzt schon eine ganze Menge bei Ebay drinnen. Also das ist irgendwie eine Frechheit. Sich mehrere Keys abgreifen und dann die überflüssigen einfach verkaufen. Wie gut das es noch nette Menschen gibt die nicht nur an Geld denken und überflüssige Keys an andere, die kein Glück hatten einen zu bekommen, verschenken.


----------



## Thrawns (4. September 2008)

Hi,
also ich habe die beiden "Gewinner" benachrichtigt, die meine Keys haben können. Sorry an die vielen, vielen anderen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele mitmachen und wünschte ich hätte noch einen ganzen Sack voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich bei noch ausstehenden Gewinnspielen Keys erhalten sollte, schreib ich wieder. Dann können wir gerne eine neue Runde starten.

So far...


----------



## Hojo (4. September 2008)

Ich glaub zwar nicht das ich von WoW zu WAR wechseln werde...dafür gefällt mir das gesehen einfach zu wenig... aber... warum nicht ansehen nech ?
Dann kann man wenigstens mitreden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und ein gutes hat diese Masse an Keys ja auch... die Server werden ausgereizt bis zum geht nimmer.... wenn sie das überleben ist es schonmal n Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Meladilegno (4. September 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich habe die beiden "Gewinner" benachrichtigt, die meine Keys haben können. Sorry an die vielen, vielen anderen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele mitmachen und wünschte ich hätte noch einen ganzen Sack voll.
> 
> 
> ...



ey, ich hab noch keine post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ja nicht jeder wat kriegen.. menno


----------



## Mirakel (4. September 2008)

Kivlow schrieb:


> Schnell, auf http://forums.freddyshouse.com/ werden wieder Keys vergeben!


k hab ich nun gemacht, bekomm ich nun sicher nen key wenn ich in der gruppe bin?^^


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Wurde i wer schon von Buffed angeschrieben dass er nen Key gewonnen hat??...


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

ich hab keine, und auch nix gelesen das schon jemand was bekommen hat....

interessieren würds ich schon.


----------



## Schubi87 (4. September 2008)

jop mich auch, gestern hiess es ja noch das die 1000 heut bescheidbekommen


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

Schubi87 schrieb:


> jop mich auch, gestern hiess es ja noch das die 1000 heut bescheidbekommen



Stimmt nicht ganz. Offiziell hieß es von ZAM:



> Wer weiß...vor Morgen können wir die ersten 1000 Keys nicht rausschicken. ;-)



Edit: Nicht falsch verstehen, diese Aussage ist von Gestern! Nich das ihr denkt das die Aussage von heute ist ^^


----------



## Chrom123 (4. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz. Offiziell hieß es von ZAM:




Also heute bis 24:00 Uhr


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

hm ... wer lust hat die zeit ein wenig tot zu schlagen und Titan Quest hat , nen char so um die lvl 11 rum, der kann gern mal online kommen *g* servername ist: WAR und pw is: is comming


----------



## Rednoez (4. September 2008)

wann werden denn die anderen ausgelost?


----------



## Schubi87 (4. September 2008)

morgen


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Also heute bis 24:00 Uhr



Nur weil gesagt wurde das die ersten 1000 Keys vor heute nicht rausgegeben werden, heißt es noch lange nicht das sie heute kommen müssen.


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Ich denke die werden alle erst morgen 18:00Uhr rausgehen denn dann endet das Gewinnspiel!

Aber ich will ihn jetzt schon! also bis morgen müssen wir wohl warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManicK (4. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Kaum sind Beta Keys auf verschiedenen Seiten rausgeheuen worden, sind jetzt schon eine ganze Menge bei Ebay drinnen. Also das ist irgendwie eine Frechheit. Sich mehrere Keys abgreifen und dann die überflüssigen einfach verkaufen. Wie gut das es noch nette Menschen gibt die nicht nur an Geld denken und überflüssige Keys an andere, die kein Glück hatten einen zu bekommen, verschenken.



Wie ego muss man denn sein? Haben die keine Freunde denen sie diese geben konnten? 

Naja unsere Gilde teilt alle doppelten Keys innerhalb der Gilde auf.

Viel Glück euch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> Ich denke die werden alle erst morgen 18:00Uhr rausgehen denn dann endet das Gewinnspiel!
> 
> Aber ich will ihn jetzt schon! also bis morgen müssen wir wohl warten
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe schon vorher - momentan gibts ein kleines Problem mit dem Email-Script.


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

WOW auf einmal herrscht klarheit xDDD
Naja so schlimm wie auf inGame wars hier die ganze Zeit über nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

juhhu also das Zamm sich zu wort geeldet hat ... 
und mist ... das mit dem scrippt...


----------



## Astrakiller (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hoffe schon vorher - momentan gibts ein kleines Problem mit dem Email-Script.




Na das klingt doch gut.Hoffentlich war ich unter den 1000 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

ManicK schrieb:


> Wie ego muss man denn sein? Haben die keine Freunde denen sie diese geben konnten?
> 
> Naja unsere Gilde teilt alle doppelten Keys innerhalb der Gilde auf.
> 
> ...



In welcher Gilde bist duß Ich will da auch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> In welcher Gilde bist duß Ich will da auch rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil^^

Lies dir seinen Post nochmal in Ruhe durch und gucke dir seine Signaturen genau an, vielleicht weißt du dann ja in welcher Gilde er ist.


----------



## Schubi87 (4. September 2008)

hehe ich sehs shcon kommen....da war ich einmal schnell genug um wahrscheinklich unter den ersten 1000 zu sein da gibts bestimmt probleme und es is nich mehr nachzuvollziehen wer unter den top1000 is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Mist die da ist ja ein mindestalter von 18 Jahren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-Ich liebe diesen Smiley

@schubi: das selbe denk ich auch... und dann bekomme ich garkeinen ab aber ich vertraue auf buffed ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr schafft es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## exti (4. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> Mist die da ist ja ein mindestalter von 18 Jahren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


@ admin

ist denn noch nachvollziebar wer unter den  ersten 1000 war?


----------



## Cosmic142 (4. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> In welcher Gilde bist duß Ich will da auch rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm ka was in eurer Gilde so abgeht aber bei uns (atm wow-gilde) läufts auch so


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

es ist soweit!!!!   >>>> http://warhammer.ingame.de/kommentare.php?newsid=82821 <<<

mann muss für den key irgendwas auf deren webseite finden, fragt mich aber nich was^^


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

ICH HAB EINEN!!!!

Ich hab einen von Valeriah bkeommen der zuviel hatte.
Ich möchte ihm auf jeden fall nochmal danken!


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

exti schrieb:


> @ admin
> 
> ist denn noch nachvollziebar wer unter den  ersten 1000 war?



Dass es ein Problem mit dem e-mail script gibt heißt ja nicht automatisch dass keiner mehr weiß wem jetz jeweils ein Beta-Key zugeschickt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Da bleibt uns nix anderes übrig als abzuwarten und zu hoffen, dass die Mails mit den Keys bald rausgeschickt werden können.


----------



## Sai86 (4. September 2008)

Auf http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer kann man sich nun auch Betakeys holen.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> es ist soweit!!!!   >>>> http://warhammer.ingame.de/kommentare.php?newsid=82821 <<<
> 
> mann muss für den key irgendwas auf deren webseite finden, fragt mich aber nich was^^



Einfach bei denen im Wälzer des Wissens nachsehen --> dem Forenuser "Gewinnspiel" eine PN schicken. Man muss dafür halt auf irgendeiner IN-Seite registriert sein. Viel Glück, hoffe mal, ich bin unter den ersten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areson (4. September 2008)

Ich hab eben 91 !!!!! mails von buffed bekommen mit Key´s drin. Was geht denn hier ab?


----------



## Schubi87 (4. September 2008)

hab grad 8 mails "buffed gewinnspiel" bekommen....
ma lesen^^


----------



## Etomi (4. September 2008)

Hab gerade eine Mail von Buffed bekommen. Bzw... Eine Mail ist untertrieben. Ich hab ca. 90 bekommen... Welcher davon ist jetzt für mich. Und welcher für die anderen Empfänger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ach ja... Da steht immer "Herzlichen Glückwunsch XXXXX". Aber kein einziges Mal "Herzlichen Glückwunsch Etomi", sondern immer nur andere Namen.


----------



## Gatham (4. September 2008)

Hilfe,
ich bekomm alle Keys vom Gewinnspiel geschickt....


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Da ist voll was schiefgegangen bei Buffed hab dutzende Beta keys bekommen alle für andere User


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

OMG die haben unsere KEY


Steinigt Sie


----------



## Silverona (4. September 2008)

Etomi schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Mail von Buffed bekommen. Bzw... Eine Mail ist untertrieben. Ich hab ca. 90 bekommen... Welcher davon ist jetzt für mich. Und welcher für die anderen Empfänger?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja ich hab auch mehr als meine eigene bekommen und da es bestimmt genug nasen gibt die sich das zu nutzen machen werden kann ich mich gar nicht über meinen key freuen;(


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Du muss einfach lesen welcher für dich ist steht immer Herzlichen Glückwunsch xxxxx


----------



## Areson (4. September 2008)

Jo, bei mir steht auch in jeder ein anderer Name drin. Jetzt kann sich jeder den Key vom anderen unter den Nagel reißen.


----------



## Schubi87 (4. September 2008)

ach du kacke^^ wqas gehtn da ab es kommen immer mehr sind bestimmt gleich alle 1000


----------



## KAMIKAZE_MATZE (4. September 2008)

oh mist ich 118 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. September 2008)

Etomi schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Mail von Buffed bekommen. Bzw... Eine Mail ist untertrieben. Ich hab ca. 90 bekommen... Welcher davon ist jetzt für mich. Und welcher für die anderen Empfänger?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe auch gerade so 100 oder so bekommen.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wutal (4. September 2008)

na super da scheint ja ne menge schief gegangen zu sein, falls jemand einen von seinen tausend keys übrig hat wäre nett wenn er sich mit mir in verbindung setzen könnte hab keine mail bekommen
mfg


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

omg und ich hab als commu Nick nen andern als mein Acc nick .... byebye baby.....ähhh key


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2008)

Ohje - habt ihr alle Keys bekommen oder jeweils nur den gleichen?


----------



## Gatham (4. September 2008)

alles verschiedene Keys


----------



## Skyhunter aus Tirion (4. September 2008)

wenn ihr wirklich nun so viele keys bekommen habt, darf ich euch einen abquatschen? hab auch versucht was zu gewinnen und habe das game auch vorbestellt, aber jeder kennt das problem mit der wartezeit und sich gedulden. wäre sicherlich nun ne möglichkeit zu üben wie man sich geduldet, aber da gibt es bestimmt auch andere methoden, vorallem brauche ich endlich mal abwechslung zum wow. vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Taraluth (4. September 2008)

Sollte wer nen Key an Taraluth dabei haben, der hätte an mich gehen sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McCain (4. September 2008)

ja wenn einer so ein paar 100 key übrig hat kann er mir denn gerne meinen geben^^


----------



## Credo (4. September 2008)

100 verschiedene Betakeys, was soll ich damit?^^ oh je schöne Scheiße


----------



## Silverona (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ohje - habt ihr alle Keys bekommen oder jeweils nur den gleichen?




es sind alles unterschiedliche und es werdne immer mehr >100 mitlerweile ;(


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

verdammter mist, jetzt ist mein Key wohl bei nem anderen -.- für mich bricht eine welt zusammen! 

Ok so schlimm isses nu auch nicht, aber angepisst bin ich schon das einige 100 Keys bekommen!


----------



## ---Neo--- (4. September 2008)

Ist einer für mich dabei?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etomi (4. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts und KAMIKAZE_MATZE! ich hatte Eure Keys im Eingang, hab sie Euch in PNs geschickt. Hat jemand meinen Key? *betet*


----------



## Enhir (4. September 2008)

Mein Kollege hat auch schon über 180 verschiedene bekommen.


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Also ich hab keine Mail bekommen-.-


----------



## KAMIKAZE_MATZE (4. September 2008)

ne simd nicht immer die gleich !!!! alles verschiedene keys ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Ja alles verschiedene muss mein Anzeige Fenster vergrösser um zu sehn wieviele das sind
hab jetzt mal 20 aufgeschrieben! meiner war noch nicht dabei


----------



## Klingenwind (4. September 2008)

Wenn irgendwer einen loswerden will an nen alten Chaoshasen der sich riesig freuen würde immer her damit =))


----------



## McCain (4. September 2008)

na vllt gibts ein paar freundliche user die sich dazu durchringen an die anderen zu verteilen^^


----------



## Ineluki-OA (4. September 2008)

Ich glaube die gleichen Keys wurden immer an zig verschieden E-Mail Adressen geschickt, ist zumindest bei mir so


----------



## Chrom123 (4. September 2008)

Super Arbeit ;P


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

mhm also.... irgendwie is es lustig


Da warten die leut auf die Beta Key, suchen stressen drehen bald am Rad und beissen in Tischkanten, und plötzlich werden sie von Key Mails zu gebombt bis der Browser Platzt röfl


----------



## ZuNaMaN (4. September 2008)

Rofl Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht gut nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syion (4. September 2008)

omg XD jaaa... da gabs definitiv probleme mit dem Script... Ich hoff mal dass das keine Konsequenzen für irgendwen hat, auch wenn gleich ein paar bestimmt angepisst sind *g*


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2008)

Argh  - ein verdammt blöder Fehler im Versandt-Script... statt einzeln zu versenden wurden die Mails "hochgezählt" und jede Mail an die Gewinner der ersten 1000 Keys geschickt.
Ich würde Euch bitten nur die Mail zu verwenden, die Euren Nickname enthält.

Das war nicht beabsichtigt und tut uns wirklich leid.


----------



## Etomi (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ohje - habt ihr alle Keys bekommen oder jeweils nur den gleichen?



Hab jede Menge Keys für andere User bekommen. Meiner ist nicht dabei. Aber ich bin schon am verteilen per PN. Damit die Keys auch bei ihren "Herrchen" landen. Ich hoffe nur jemand ist so nett und schickt mir den für mich bestimmten zu.


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Na Kranak du kannst denen die die 100 bekommen haben net die schuld geben.. und buffed auch nicht ... ist halt ein wenig unglücvklich gelaufen . Jetzt muss man abwarten und Tee trinken und auf die Fairness derer appelieren und hoffen die die Key´s bekommen haben die aber net für sie bestimmt waren.


----------



## Areson (4. September 2008)

Naja die Keys können wir dann wohl vergessen. Wer sich zuerst mit einem anmeldet malt zuerst da ich ja jetzt von 91 Leuten die Keys benutzen könnte. Das war dann wohl ein Satz mit x.


----------



## smiLLe (4. September 2008)

*hust*
mein nick irgendwo dabei?
Dann bitte eine PN an mich ;-) 

danke


----------



## Schubi87 (4. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> verdammter mist, jetzt ist mein Key wohl bei nem anderen -.- für mich bricht eine welt zusammen!
> 
> Ok so schlimm isses nu auch nicht, aber angepisst bin ich schon das einige 100 Keys bekommen!




naja das problem is die mail immer mit 1 key wurd an ganz viele geschickt man sieht ja im anhang das es ne kettenmail war das heisst auf jeden key kommen 50 empfänger oder mehr......da darf jeder bestimmt 20 keys ausprobieren bis man einen hat der nich shocn benutzt wurde......


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

Sind wohl 1000 Keys an 10 insgesamt 10 Leute gegangen^^


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ohje - habt ihr alle Keys bekommen oder jeweils nur den gleichen?



461 neue E-Mails, und so wie's aussieht jede mit nem anderen Key. Bald kommt ihr bei GMX auf die Anti-Flooding-Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach Buffies, geiles Missgeschick..ärgerlich, aber irgendwie auch sehr sehr lustig.


----------



## Storm earth and fire (4. September 2008)

wenn jemand einen key übrig hat pls pm an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Credo (4. September 2008)

250 Keys.... wird wohl bis 1000 weiter gehen...


----------



## Chrom123 (4. September 2008)

lol^^ über paar keys für meine freunde (per pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) würde ich mich freuen xD

anstonsten: klasse arbeit buffed^^


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Etomi schrieb:


> Aber ich bin schon am verteilen per PN. Damit die Keys auch bei ihren "Herrchen" landen.



Sehr löblich *g* 

Btw. sollte jmd meinen haben. Würde mich drüber sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HOLLY SHIT grade im Mail fach gesehn das ich an die 150 hab -.-


----------



## wani (4. September 2008)

hab 120 open - betakeys in meinem postfach...


----------



## Skyhunter aus Tirion (4. September 2008)

da ich keine 1000 mails bekommen habe, bin ich wohl nicht unter den ersten 1000 gewesen, oder habe ich zams aussage nun flasch verstanden? ;-)


----------



## Cosmic142 (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> mhm also.... irgendwie is es lustig
> 
> 
> Da warten die leut auf die Beta Key, suchen stressen drehen bald am Rad und beissen in Tischkanten, und plötzlich werden sie von Key Mails zu gebombt bis der Browser Platzt röfl



Jap die Ironie ist unverkennbar.. Hmm das muss ein finsterer Plan Tzeentch's sein..der Wandler erfreut sich an eurem Chaos..wie war das so schön: "Aber nicht jeder bekommt was er erwartet"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

LOOOL, Skandal, ich kann alle sehen die gewonnen haben und deren emailadressen, und nebenbei hab ich jetzt noch ca 70 keys juhu


----------



## Tartan (4. September 2008)

Falls einer übrig ist, würd mich sehr über einen per pm freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Scheisse ich hab 91 Keys bekommen grr da jetzt alle benutzer raussuchen wird anstrengend aber ich bin ja nicht so


----------



## Silverona (4. September 2008)

arg mein postfach quillt über.....


----------



## Piafra (4. September 2008)

ich nehme euch genre einen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (4. September 2008)

Wenn da irgendwo ein pymonte dabei ist ... oder meine email adresse (runkelfuchs@gmx.net) dann bitte an diese schicken ... der absender wird auch im RP Thread verewigt *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fostéx (4. September 2008)

Danke Buffed für 91 Keys.

Ich habe ca 90 übrig, braucht jemand einen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Jetzt darf ich alles durchsuchen, um meinen zu suchen ^^


----------



## Areson (4. September 2008)

Hier ist keiner übrig. Wir haben nur die ganzen Mails für die anderen mit bekommen. Wir können die hier nicht einfach verteilen, da sie ja schon jemanden gehören.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. September 2008)

Habe auch mehr als 100 keys. Keine Sorge, suche die nach meinem oder derjenigen PErson durch, die meinen hat (pn schon erhalten), und behalte den Rest. Ich hoffe, buffed schickt die noch einmal an die richtigen Leute, ich werde ganz sicher keinen fremden Key benutzen. Nur das zusenden an über 100 User überfordert mich jetzt doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon2K (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Argh  - ein verdammt blöder Fehler im Versandt-Script... statt einzeln zu versenden wurden die Mails "hochgezählt" und jede Mail an die Gewinner der ersten 1000 Keys geschickt.
> Ich würde Euch bitten nur die Mail zu verwenden, die Euren Nickname enthält.
> 
> Das war nicht beabsichtigt und tut uns wirklich leid.



Shit happens...


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> arg mein postfach quillt über.....



Jo meins auch, vor heißer Luft!


----------



## Lintagard (4. September 2008)

Falls mein Name irgendwo in den Mails auftaucht, bitte PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

lG


----------



## Mnshra (4. September 2008)

Also wenn jemand meinen Key hat könnt ihr euch ja melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (4. September 2008)

Das Problem ist nur, jeder hat alle bekommen, daher sind die meisten wahrscheinlich unbrauchbar...

Falls du unter den ersten 1000 warst solltest auch alle bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimroth22 (4. September 2008)

Oh oh da is ja mal einiges schiefgegangen scheiß Technik wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann passieren ich hoffe alle User die mehrere bekommen haben verteilen die auch an die richtigen Leute .

Das wäre mal total fair . Ich vertrau euch Jungs und Mädels .

Und wenn jemand einen Betakey für Nimroth22 dabei hat ,der ist für mich (banges Hoffen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

najja drüber ärgern bringt mir herzlich wenig. falls ich dabei sein sollte und jemand meinen Key hat, bitte PM an mich.


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Das wird leider das Problem sein, 

nicht jeder ist so Fair und gibt die Keys auch weiter.

Schade drum.


----------



## mastamuc (4. September 2008)

also wenn wer nicht weiß wohin mit den ganzen keys wenns unbedingt sein muss nehme ich auch einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fostéx (4. September 2008)

Argh... das war ein Scherz, ich rück die nicht raus, die gehören jemanden.

Bitte keine PMs mehr ... Danke


----------



## Ineluki-OA (4. September 2008)

Jeder der gewonnen hat sollte auch x-Keys bekommen haben.


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Lol! mal bei Ebay reinschauen ob man schon die Keys findet die von Buffed kommen*g*


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

Yo Boys mittlerweile sins 114 wie soll ich da meinen rausfinden, ich öffne bestimmt nich soviel mails.

Jedenfalls lach ich mich grad schlapp^^

1min vergangen un es sin jetzt 129 mails :< wenn ich die alle behalten dürfte wär cool^^


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> najja drüber ärgern bringt mir herzlich wenig. falls ich dabei sein sollte und jemand meinen Key hat, bitte PM an mich.



Ich würd ja auch gern alle Keys weiterleiten, aber manuell dauert das ungefähr die ganze Nacht. Ich durchsuch jetzt alles nach meinem und lösche alle anderen EMails.


----------



## Gus_23 (4. September 2008)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Oh oh da is ja mal einiges schiefgegangen scheiß Technik wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich hab nun 140 betakeys Oo

hat die nun jeder bekommen oder sollt ich die vll weiterverteilen ?

daf ich iher die emails posten von denen ich allen Keys habe ?

Da ich sozial veranlagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin würd ich sogar weiterversenden falls dies möglich ist.

Aber erst morgen, weil ich nun schaffen gehn darf :/


----------



## Manic2320 (4. September 2008)

Ich hab meinen eigenen Key und 90 andere bekommen ich werd mich mal hinsetzten und die 90 den Leuten per PN schicken, man hat ja sonst nichts anderes zu tun.


----------



## Cosmic142 (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Das wird leider das Problem sein,
> 
> nicht jeder ist so Fair und gibt die Keys auch weiter.
> 
> Schade drum.



Hmm also wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist es ja auch wurst ob die Key's an die richtigen weitergegeben werden oder nicht. Weil die ersten 1k haben ja jetzt ein volles Postfach und irgendwo auch ihren eigenen^^

Problem sind eher diejenigen die Keys von anderen weitergeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (4. September 2008)

Also falls wer meinen Namen irgendwo findet,würde ich mich freuen wenn mir einer einen gibt - Oder sonst wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (4. September 2008)

Jeder der unter den ersten 1000 war hat die bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (4. September 2008)

Oh Gott!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist ya mal total in die Hose gegangen.... Glaubt ihr wirklich das jeder nur seinen used?
Nya... Ich sag dazu mal nichts.

Beta Key kann ich dann wohl vergessen....

Vll werden die ja gesperrt und neu verteilt, wer weiß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

Ich will gar nicht wissen was mit den Restlichen 3600 Keys passieren wird^^


----------



## Astrakiller (4. September 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Oh Gott!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das wär natürlich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..


----------



## Ineluki-OA (4. September 2008)

Bis da sollten sie das Problem mit dem E-Mail Script behoben haben *g*


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

hatt jemanden einen für mich? bitte seit so fair und leitet die keys weiter! stellt euch vor ihr hättet gewonnen und durch ein misgeschick bekommt ein anderer einen!


----------



## Sai86 (4. September 2008)

Hab fast 200 Keys bekommen. Merkwürdig das nicht jeder die gleiche Anzahl bekommen hat. oO


----------



## Etomi (4. September 2008)

Also 5 Stück konnte ich schon verteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

Naja, ka was Buffed jetz tun soll, am besten alle keys sperren un neue anfordern (wenn das so leicht geht)

Sollte evtl jemand meine Mail öffnen bitte key an mich schicken, danke :>


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Schaut einfach auf die Liste der emails nach da stehn alle die dieselbe Mail wie du bekommen haben!
Hab grad allen geantwortet mit dem Wortlaut "Bitte benutzt nicht meinen Betakey"*g*


----------



## Ineluki-OA (4. September 2008)

Ihr solltet euch keine Sorgen machen, wenn ihr gewonnen habt, bekommt ihr auch euren Key und halt noch ein paar andere dazu. Das lustige ist nur die rauszusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverona (4. September 2008)

die kommen in schüben rein, bin bei mitlerweile über 200, denke mal das alle die bsiher nichts bekommen haben auch nicht unter den ersten 1000 waren.

@Zam: könntest du kurz Klarheit desbezüglich geben ob an alle 1000 auch die 1000 Mails raus gegangen sind?


----------



## Macaveli (4. September 2008)

haha wie geil ich glaube heute nacht werden einpaar leute wohl einpaar überstunden machen müssen^^ 
nicht schlimm liebes buffed team, spätestens bei der weihnachtsfeier lacht ihr drüber^^


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden ... jeder der unter den ersten 1000 war die einene key gewonnen haben, hat eine E-Mail in mehrfacher ausgabe bekommen weil die adressen hochgestaplet worden sind... jetzt hab ich die adressen mal durchgeschaut und meine war nicht dabei... 

btw ich bin schon dabei die per pN zu verschicken ... plz sollte irgendwo sani auftauchen des meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. September 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch keine Sorgen machen, wenn ihr gewonnen habt, bekommt ihr auch euren Key und halt noch ein paar andere dazu. Das lustige ist nur die rauszusuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sehe es nur schon kommen: Mein keys ist dann ab Sonntag bestimmt schon in Benutzung, sobald ich den eingeben will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin wurde er mir schon von einer netten Person zugeschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosmic142 (4. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Schaut einfach auf die Liste der emails nach da stehn alle die dieselbe Mail wie du bekommen haben!
> Hab grad allen geantwortet mit dem Wortlaut "Bitte benutzt nicht meinen Betakey"*g*



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm dann nehm ich mal an du bist der Herr Unbekannt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mage4tw (4. September 2008)

oh man meine war ziemlich weit hinten -.-
naja das durchblättern ging ziemlich schnell xD


----------



## Valax (4. September 2008)

WAR IS COMING...

Das es ein SPAM-WAR wird damit hat aber keiner gerechnet..

Hab übrigens gerade 100 Keys in den Papierkorb verschoben.. (Alle Nicks durchgeschaut und #98 war meienr..)


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer/requestresult


hier gibts immer noch KEYS  ( hab grade nochwelche abgreifen können, nichtmal 1 minute her)

Werde Morgen Abend, NACHDEM Buffed die letzten Keys vergeben hat, noch welche an die Unglücklichen *verlosen*


----------



## mastamuc (4. September 2008)

also wer keine 1000 betakeys im postfach hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und trozdem noch einen will habe gerade eben über

http://www.fileplay.net

noch einen bekommen.


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

joar ich bin ja krank also wirklich^^ ich mach ma ne nemns liste aller die ich hab  die könn mich dann per pn anschreiben


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

Tja meine miese Laune hat sich ganz plötzlich in Luft aufgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr sag ich aber nicht...


----------



## Nimroth22 (4. September 2008)

Am besten wäre Zam erklärt mal ganz genau wer jetzt was bekommen hat wenn sich das nachvollziehen lässt .
Haben jetzt 1000 Leute jeweils 1000 Keys bekommen oder wie kann ich das verstehen ?
Weil wenns so ist dann hab ich mal wieder kein Glück gehabt mit nem Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storm earth and fire (4. September 2008)

@ ZAM

Bitte sprich mit uns ohh du hochheiliger moderator und verkünde uns unser warhammer online schicksal denn das chaos ist auf dem vormarsch^^


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer/requestresult
> 
> 
> hier gibts immer noch KEYS  ( hab grade nochwelche abgreifen können, nichtmal 1 minute her)
> ...





Ich SPam noch einmal


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden ... jeder der unter den ersten 1000 war die einene key gewonnen haben, hat eine E-Mail in mehrfacher ausgabe bekommen weil die adressen hochgestaplet worden sind... jetzt hab ich die adressen mal durchgeschaut und meine war nicht dabei...
> 
> btw ich bin schon dabei die per pN zu verschicken ... plz sollte irgendwo sani auftauchen des meine
> 
> ...



Ich hab deinen grad beim Durchblättern gesehen, aber nu muss ich nochmal nachschauen -.- Schick ihn dir dann an deine E-Mail addy.


----------



## Macaveli (4. September 2008)

also falls jemand hilfe beim weiterverschicken braucht, ich helfe gerne aus schickt mir einfach 20 30 e mails und ich leite sie an die richtigen personen weiter. hab auch kein need auf den key, hab nämlich selber schon einen.


----------



## TK Styles (4. September 2008)

Kann man sich aus dem Buffed-Email-Verteieler austragen? Ich hab Angst vor der 2.600er-Welle ... xD


----------



## Fostéx (4. September 2008)

Danke Etomi für meinen Key, obwohl er jetzt wahrscheinlich nutzlos sein wird ...


----------



## Rummskull (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Argh  - ein verdammt blöder Fehler im Versandt-Script... statt einzeln zu versenden wurden die Mails "hochgezählt" und jede Mail an die Gewinner der ersten 1000 Keys geschickt.
> Ich würde Euch bitten nur die Mail zu verwenden, die Euren Nickname enthält.
> 
> Das war nicht beabsichtigt und tut uns wirklich leid.



Ich hoffe, ihr haltet euch auch bitte daran, nicht dass ich eine Böse überraschung bekomme, wenn ich meinen Key eingeben will :X


----------



## Macaveli (4. September 2008)

ich glaub der zam hat jetzt andere probleme, der wird uns bestimmt informieren wenn er kann


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

oh man der Thread wird locker die 100er Marke heute sprengen! Hab meinen Key noch immer nicht gefunden unter der Masse an Mails*g*


----------



## Silverona (4. September 2008)

key an sani per pm raus^^

so hab nu etliche verteilt, meine gefunden der rest wird ungesehen gelöscht bin noch lange nicht bei den 1000 angelangt.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (4. September 2008)

300 bei mir ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paxa (4. September 2008)

hm das zum thema datenschutz ^^ tolle leistung buff


----------



## Mirel (4. September 2008)

TK schrieb:


> Kann man sich aus dem Buffed-Email-Verteieler austragen? Ich hab Angst vor der 2.600er-Welle ... xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hihi ....


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. September 2008)

paxa schrieb:


> hm das zum thema datenschutz ^^ tolle leistung buff



Ich schicke jetzt einfach mal jedem Benutzer seinen key, sofern ich den habe per pn. Was ich heute nicht schaffe, wird morgen in Angriff genommen


----------



## KAMIKAZE_MATZE (4. September 2008)

bin bei 429   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> 300 bei mir ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





300 ? 

THIS is sparta muhahaha gnahahahahrara


----------



## Tazmal (4. September 2008)

ICH HAB EINEN

ENDLICH ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon2K (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer/requestresult
> 
> 
> hier gibts immer noch KEYS  ( hab grade nochwelche abgreifen können, nichtmal 1 minute her)
> ...



DANKE!!!


----------



## Thront (4. September 2008)

also wenn jemand einen über hätte.. mein postkasten bleibt nämlich leer...


----------



## CriticaL Nero (4. September 2008)

Omg... soviel zum Thema Datenschutzt... Und nicht nur das , sondern auch noch 999 unnötige Mails im Brieffach.

Danke Buffed...


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

paxa schrieb:


> hm das zum thema datenschutz ^^ tolle leistung buff



Hast du eine Ahnung, wie schnell so ein Fehler in einem Script ist? Nein? Also bitte...




Rummskull schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr haltet euch auch bitte daran, nicht dass ich eine Böse überraschung bekomme, wenn ich meinen Key eingeben will :X



Sollte selbstverständlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melfis (4. September 2008)

mastamuc schrieb:


> also wer keine 1000 betakeys im postfach hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hab ich aus deren Forum:
"EA have given 50,000 BETA keys to us here at Multiplay to distribute to our members only - all you need is a free Multiplay account and you're off and running."
Hab auch einen


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

50k oO ?

solche freaks ....


----------



## Storm earth and fire (4. September 2008)

na die wollen nen echten server stress test machen wa^^


----------



## blizor (4. September 2008)

juhuu hab nen beta key !!! xD

Von fileplay!!! gerade angemeldet und schon kam: 


WWWWAAAAAGGGGHHHH! Congratulations you have been accepted for the Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning OPEN BETA! First of all here is your BETA key:


----------



## Macaveli (4. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pef_8mvpkP0


----------



## paxa (4. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung, wie schnell so ein Fehler in einem Script ist? Nein? Also bitte...
> 
> 
> 
> ist mir erlich gesagt egal ... schon mal was von datenschutz gehört ? also bitte ^^


----------



## mampfel (4. September 2008)

kann man der seite trauen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(fileplay)


----------



## Melfis (4. September 2008)

So ein A*sch hatt bei den news zum thema 4600 Betakey, 10 keys gepostet..

es gibt leute die sollte man...


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

das sind rund 30 der keys...

so ein idiot, sowas sollte aus der commu gebannt werden.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (4. September 2008)

Melfis schrieb:


> So ein A*sch hatt bei den news zum thema 4600 Betakey, 10 keys gepostet..
> 
> es gibt leute die sollte man...


Hast du was anderes erwartet?

Hoffe man Buffed bringt das in Ordnung. (Sperren, neu und RICHTIG verteilen).


----------



## Silverona (4. September 2008)

fängt ja gut an. wenn das mehr machen sind die keys echt nix wert, *heul*

man buffed macht doch bitte was ;(


----------



## Balaneth (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer/requestresult
> 
> 
> hier gibts immer noch KEYS  ( hab grade nochwelche abgreifen können, nichtmal 1 minute her)
> ...



Vielen Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Rummskull (4. September 2008)

achja, ich hoff hier betreibt keiner E-Mailsharing :X

und nochmal.... bitte nur eure EIGENEN Keys verwenden :X


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

also leute die 1000 beta keys sind raus hoffetnlich alle glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werds sein wenns aufhört dödöng zu machen bei msn wegen neuen emails von buffed ^^


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

na was soll buffed machen, die sind da genauso machtlos wie wir.

Die keys sind fest die kann man net ma eben sperren und neu vergeben.

Kann passieren, nicht schön, aber shit happens....

Schlimmer finde ich jetzt diese degenerierten gehirn akrobaten die diese keys nu open machen, verkaufen oder einfach anderweitig vergeben.


@balaneth

kein thema, für die herde...für den Hof...ähh Community


----------



## mastamuc (4. September 2008)

Melfis schrieb:


> So ein A*sch hatt bei den news zum thema 4600 Betakey, 10 keys gepostet..
> 
> es gibt leute die sollte man...




so danke dann habe ich schonmal genug...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne mal ernst nicht schön was da abgeht. zum glück noch 1 über filebase bekommen...

mal ne ganz andere frage wo kann ich ausser von der WAR-Europe Seite mir den BETA-Client runterladen am besten nicht alles in 1 datei,
bei filebase klappts bei mir irgendwie net....


----------



## Areson (4. September 2008)

Die Keys könnt ihr vergessen. Es gibt zwar viele ehrlich und nette Leute hier, aber es wird auch welche geben die unsere Keys verteilen. Buffed muss die Keys sperren und eben von den 4600 noch mal 1000 abzwacken. Ansonsten ist es wirklich unfair.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

also zu dem fehler der buffed passiert ist,wie schon jemand sagte:
Auch die buffed Mitarbeiter können Fehler machen und desshalb sollte man sich nicht gleich so aufregen!
Die buffed Mitarbeiter machen sonst immer hervoragende Arbeit und jetzt ist ihnen halt einmal ein Fehler unterlaufen,kann passieren.

mfg Prometx


----------



## Syane (4. September 2008)

Najo über die EA-Seite gibts auch noch welche an alle die noch keinen haben.


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Ja Fileplay funkt ja Hammer!Angemeldet Button gedrückt Key bekommen!


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

ich bin grad dabei 170 namen auf zu schrieben wie is des hab nur ich dann denn code von mr. X also ich jemend seinen code zuschicke das auch nur der und ich den dann hab so das er keine angst hamm muss das sich irgend wer damit einloggen tut bevor er tut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (4. September 2008)

da postet doch tatsächlich so ne pfeife die beta keys...


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

was ich mich jetzt so frage:
Warum hat GOA nicht einfach ein System eingerichtet das einfach alle die bei der WAR Webseite regestriert sind einen Beta key bekommen^^?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2008)

Weil man dann keine Open beta und Streßtest veranstallten brauch sondern gleich den Release auf ungetestete Server loslässt :-D


----------



## Ineluki-OA (4. September 2008)

Das ist viel zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (4. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> was ich mich jetzt so frage:
> Warum hat GOA nicht einfach ein System eingerichtet das einfach alle die bei der WAR Webseite regestriert sind einen Beta key bekommen^^?!



10000% zustimm.... bei so vielen keys wie die verteilen hätten sie das auch gleich so machen können...


----------



## Storm earth and fire (4. September 2008)

ooohhh man wie viele beta keys auf einmal bei ebay drinn sind^^ 

das is echt mal eine community -.-


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Keiner muss sich ne Liste der Mails machen die er bekommen hat!Die Mails von den Usern die du bekommen hast, haben genau dasselbe bekommen!


----------



## Rabengott (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer/requestresult
> 
> 
> hier gibts immer noch KEYS  ( hab grade nochwelche abgreifen können, nichtmal 1 minute her)
> ...



Vielen Dank auch von mir, damit habe ich auch meinen Key. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---Neo--- (4. September 2008)

mastamuc schrieb:


> also wer keine 1000 betakeys im postfach hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke für den Tipp ein Kumpel und ich haben dort auch noch einen bekommen können.


----------



## Elbaroma (4. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> was ich mich jetzt so frage:
> Warum hat GOA nicht einfach ein System eingerichtet das einfach alle die bei der WAR Webseite regestriert sind einen Beta key bekommen^^?!



wenn man bedenkt, dass jeder sich mehrmals anmeldet bei den gewinnspielen, könnte man meinen, dass es mehr beta keys gibt, als interessierte spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich mir bei ebay die po box der ce für 50 euro oder mehr gekauft hätte, wäre ich jetzt glaub ich ziemlich angesäuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab 6 keys (4 sind schon versprochen) auf fileplay.net bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (4. September 2008)

Elbaroma schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt, dass jeder sich mehrmals anmeldet bei den gewinnspielen, könnte man meinen, dass es mehr beta keys gibt, als interessierte spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch nett ...


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

Ja auf Fileplay bekommt man voll leicht ne Key! Wenn mein Buffed key zur Beta funktioniert werde ich den von fileplay abgeben!


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

naja es wird wohl so sein das die ganzen gewinnspiele und beta key verlosungen als Hype beabsichtigt sind.-->hab aber auch gar nichts dagegen,ist halt ein bisschen umständlicher für die die Beta testen wollen.

PS:Ich glaube auf buffed.de wurde noch nie an einem Tag so viel gepostet^^


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Keiner muss sich ne Liste der Mails machen die er bekommen hat!Die Mails von den Usern die du bekommen hast, haben genau dasselbe bekommen!


ne du da sind ganz andere mein bruder neben mir hab nur 80 alles andere


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

is doch klar, weil die leut alle andere schutz einstellungen haben. Die provider wegen nuke schutz irgendwann dicht machen etc


----------



## Silverona (4. September 2008)

wenn ur endlich das postfach aufhören würde voll zu laufen *seufz*


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

setz doch die mail adresse als regel erstma auf igno oder auf "in papierkorb schieben"

dann hast erstma ruhe


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

bei mir kommen auch immer mehr ....


----------



## DrunkenLoki (4. September 2008)

meint ihr wirklich irgendeiner liest 983 posts? selbst die moderatoren nich ^^ also 
STOP SPAMMING


----------



## Zatari89 (4. September 2008)

glaube die ersten 1000 wurden gerade verschickt hab meinen gerade im buffed postfach gehabt!!


----------



## Murata (4. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ja auf Fileplay bekommt man voll leicht ne Key! Wenn mein Buffed key zur Beta funktioniert werde ich den von fileplay abgeben!



Jo hab auch noch einen von dort bekommen. Danke für den Tip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. September 2008)

Zatari89 schrieb:


> glaube die ersten 1000 wurden gerade verschickt hab meinen gerade im buffed postfach gehabt!!



...witz oder? ._.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2008)

Liebe buffed-User,

 beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte löscht diese Nachrichten und ignoriert die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Euren Beta Key folgt in Kürze.

 Danke für Euer Verständnis,
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

*unntöiger spam* sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IrazE (4. September 2008)

Falcon2K schrieb:


> DANKE!!!



Yes, danke! Grade noch nen Key bekommen, die 2 Pfund warens mir wert!!!!


----------



## Silverona (4. September 2008)

vielen lieben dank für das update

dann hoffe ich mal ich lösche nicht ausversehen den neuen key mit^^


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

So hab nun alle 90 Mails die bei mir lagen weitergeleitet. Bitte fangt nu nicht an alle ne Dankes PN zu schicken *G* Denke Ihr hättet / habt des gleiche getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( zumindest hab ich meinen Key von Silverona bekommen. Danke nochmal!! 

Akudi plz meld dich bei mir - Du bist der einzige dessen Mail ich net verschicken konnte. Also wenn du den Key noch brauchst einfach bescheid geben. Wenn nicht dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

frage an ZAM:die beta keys die ihr jetzt an die richtigen schickt sind andere als die die ihr schon unabsichtlich geschickt habt oder?


----------



## Mastergodfather (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Liebe buffed-User,
> 
> beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte löscht diese Nachrichten und ignoriert die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Euren Beta Key folgt in Kürze.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Nun weiß man wenigstens, dass man die Mails beruhigt löschen kann. Nur muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht die mit dem neuen Key dann miterwischt, wenn man sich das nächste mal einloggt ^^;


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

-.- nee oder ... ich saß jetzt 30 min daran um diese doofen mails weiter zu schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kirra1 (4. September 2008)

es gibt neue Mails ,einfach hochscrollen


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Liebe buffed-User,
> 
> beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte löscht diese Nachrichten und ignoriert die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Euren Beta Key folgt in Kürze.
> 
> ...



du bist lustig ich bekomm immer noch emails wie soll ich jetzt die update mail von den anderen unterscheiden ? ? ?

ich schau dcoh nich 1000 emails durch ob da eine mit update gekenzeichnet is -.-


----------



## Lyx (4. September 2008)

Könnt ihr für den neuen Versand dann aber bitte einen anderen Betreff nutzen? ^^
Weil bei mir erst an die 200 Mails gekommen sind, nicht das diese sich dann mit der neuen Versendung vermischen.


----------



## Mastergodfather (4. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> vielen lieben dank für das update
> 
> dann hoffe ich mal ich lösche nicht ausversehen den neuen key mit^^



ARGH, schneller als ich. Naja, hüt dich vor mir in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Liebe buffed-User,
> 
> beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte löscht diese Nachrichten und ignoriert die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Euren Beta Key folgt in Kürze.
> 
> ...



Hm, die hab ich nich bekommen *grübel*  Kann ich irgendwo gucken ob GMX Nun die Mails von Buffed gesperrt hat ??



Sanitäter schrieb:


> So hab nun alle 90 Mails die bei mir lagen weitergeleitet. Bitte fangt nu nicht an alle ne Dankes PN zu schicken *G* Denke Ihr hättet / habt des gleiche getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm, das war wohl 90 x ziemlich viel arbeit für umsonst,... ?


----------



## CriticaL Nero (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Liebe buffed-User,
> 
> beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte löscht diese Nachrichten und ignoriert die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Euren Beta Key folgt in Kürze.
> 
> ...


Werden neue Keys verschickt und die alten gesperrt?


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2008)

jop leider!Aber Der Gedanke ist was zählt!

Ja werden gesperrt hoffentlich und neue versendet!


----------



## Silverona (4. September 2008)

ok ich seh gerade an der ersten Runde steht die selbe uhrzeit, dann läuft man ja doch nicht gefahr den neuen zu löschen *uff*


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> frage an ZAM:die beta keys die ihr jetzt an die richtigen schickt sind andere als die die ihr schon unabsichtlich geschickt habt oder?



Das ermitteln wir momentan. Feedback dazu gibt es aber erst im Laufe des morgigen Tages. Aber ja, die Gewinner der 1000 Keys gehen garantiert nicht leer aus.


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Hm, das war wohl 90 x ziemlich viel arbeit für umsonst,... ?




Jahahahaha ... *schluchtz* ne dabei hab ich schön musik gehört und wei getrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW: Alter Falter auf was für Namen manche kommen... ich musste teilweise 2 mal lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virus2000 (4. September 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

aha, habt ihr jetzt schon neue e-mails versendet?
oder kommt das alles morgen?


----------



## Virus2000 (4. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> frage an ZAM:die beta keys die ihr jetzt an die richtigen schickt sind andere als die die ihr schon unabsichtlich geschickt habt oder?




hm, da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

Immer noch gespannt? Die Frage wurde doch schon beantwortet^^


----------



## Browler (4. September 2008)

Boar ich schau jede 10 min in mein mail fach nix da und dann höre ich das leute 100derte bekommen haben rofl


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

denke mal eher erst morgen.


----------



## Sam132 (4. September 2008)

Die die jetzt einen bekommen haben bekommen aber jetzt 100% wieder einen oder?


----------



## Hexxer (4. September 2008)

So langsam hab ich es satt. Das hört bei mir nicht auf und es kommt weiterhin eine nach der anderen.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (4. September 2008)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Die die jetzt einen bekommen haben bekommen aber jetzt 100% wieder einen oder?



Ja.
------------------
Ahhh ich werd von dem msn spamm noch verrückt^^


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Browler schrieb:


> Boar ich schau jede 10 min in mein mail fach nix da und dann höre ich das leute 100derte bekommen haben rofl




Das liegt daran dass die die die 1000 Mails bekommen haben, die sind die unter den ersten 1000 waren die garantiert einen Beta Key bekommen. Die die keine Mail bekommen haben haben es leider nicht unter die ersten 1000 geschaft.

"Die" nachzähl ... ... ... 9 Stück in nur 2 Sätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sogar alles Gramatikalisch richtig, hoffe ich mal *g*


----------



## Blah (4. September 2008)

Danke Sanitäter, dass du mir den Key zugeschickt hast.

Also wenn sich bis morgen nicht alles gelöst hat. Dann werde ich meine ca 70 Keys auch per PNs weiterverteilen.


----------



## Panade (4. September 2008)

zam könnt ihr vllt ne alternative zu den emails an sich machen weil mein gmx kann vllt buffed nu aufer blacklist ham

1000 mails kommen ja nem nuke gleich von demher :-D


----------



## Sam132 (4. September 2008)

Jo habe jetzt 180eMail von Buffed das ist doch cool^^.
Jedoch gleicht das das aus das ich einen bekommen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

@Sam132:ja die die unter den 1000 waren bekommen einen,jedoch kann buffed natürlich nichts grantieren denn GOA kann entscheiden ob buffed noch welche  bekommt,wenn nicht dann kanns aber sein das buffed an die 1000 ersten welche von den restlichen keys schickt.

mfg Prometx


----------



## Yoh (4. September 2008)

Wo kann man noch ein Beta key bekommen auser bei buffed?


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

trallalala 712 .... 713 .... danke buffed habsch ne ganze menge arbeit mein emailpostfach wieder sauber zu bekommen -.-


----------



## exti (4. September 2008)

mein problem ist das web.de andauernd speicherplatz voll ist und ich die ekys imemrnoch bekomem >.< d.h. ich kriuege die mit dem richtigem key evtl gar nicht ... hat die denn wenigstens eine andere überschrift das man sie unterscheiden kann??

web.de nimmt nämlich als uhrzeit nicht das versendeuhrzeit, sondern die ankunfts uhrzeit womit ich keinen unterschied machen kann es sei denn ich schaue mir alle paar hundert mails an o_O


----------



## dengedudern (4. September 2008)

hm meint ihr man kann davon ausgehen wenn man diese unter der spam-attacke leidet ist man unter den 1000?? mein postfach lagt schon ziemlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. September 2008)

Najoa, nach 97 Mails war schluss

Ich krieg Keine einzige Mail mehr von buffed...

Und ich hoff mal nicht das GMX da nu was gesperrt hat...


----------



## Tass (4. September 2008)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Jo habe jetzt 180eMail von Buffed das ist doch cool^^.
> Jedoch gleicht das das aus das ich einen bekommen werde
> 
> 
> ...




naja ich bin bei 330 mails und es geht weiter ..

*nerv*


----------



## Ryou (4. September 2008)

Jup ich bekomm auch grade Mails um Mails, massenweise Betakeys, jetzt kann ich meinen Raussuchen...Stoppt die FLUT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam132 (4. September 2008)

Würde mich mal über einen Post bezüglich der Keys von buffed freuen...


----------



## Syane (4. September 2008)

über die EA Seite gibts an die 50.000 Beta keys...

Zuschlagen wer sich hier unsicher is. Natürlich Europaweit.


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

den gibts 2 seiten vorher -,-* weniger spammen, mehr lesen

lesen bildet


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

bei mir war auch nach 91 schluss ... wobei 40 davon landeten sofort im Spam ordner... wegen zuviele Mail von einer Adresse auf einmal oder so


----------



## Bulk (4. September 2008)

blättere mal 2-3 Seiten zurück


----------



## Panade (4. September 2008)

bitte stoppt die UHH ICH HABN KEY FÜR DICH  pms ... das gammelt ohne ende


----------



## PengTseng (4. September 2008)

ich hoff ma die alten keys werden deaktiviert geschieht den recht  die es bei ebay reingehaun hamm^^


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

Wow wow,

also am Anfang fand ichs witzig. Bis ich so ca 400-600 Mails im Postkorb hatte un mein Internet sich ins nirgendwo geschossen hat :[
Ich musste die Mails von einem seperaten PC alle löschen. (Was ich jetzt auch weiter tun werde/muss)
Ich möchte dabei gleich noch allen denen danken, die die Mails an die einzelnen Personen zuschicken bzw zugeschickt haben. So habe auch ich meinen (wohl eh gesperrten?) Key bekommen. Danke, (Betroffener dürfte wissen das er gemeint ist :>>>, danke)

Meine Frage jetzt an dich Zam, sieht die neue Mail anders aus wie die bereits erhaltenen? Wenn nicht wirds genauso schwer für die meisten zu finden sein wie die jetztige.
Könntet Ihr den Betreff evtl umändern^^ sonst lösche ich die neue am Ende auch noch.

Gruß
RogueS

PS: Ich hab eure Emailadressen gespeichert HAR HAR HAR und ich verlange dafür... ..... .... 1Million Doller Muhahahahaha *Kleinen Finger vors Gesicht halt* (nur spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ryou (4. September 2008)

Ok ich hab meinen gefunden und gespeichtert rest wird gelöscht hrhr xD


----------



## Blah (4. September 2008)

*FÜR ALLE GMXLER:*

die Keys gehen weiter im Spamordner! Wenn Postfach schon angeflutet wurde, fluten die anderen in Spamordner. Aber irgendwie hat es aufgehört, könnte sein, dass GMX nun da was sperrt. Markiert jedenfalls Buffed als nicht Spam.


----------



## Kelgan (4. September 2008)

inzwischen 640 Mails .... bleiben ja nur noch 360 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. September 2008)

schickt mir mal ein Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amundah (4. September 2008)

Ich hab 310 E-Mails da ist warhammer ja schon als budget version erhältlich bis ich meinen gefunden habe ^^


----------



## Panade (4. September 2008)

stimmt eigentlich is das ein anti datenschutz pool XD

abba glaub das interessiert hier die wenigstens XD


----------



## askahlor (4. September 2008)

Wäre super wenn jemand mein Key weiterleiten könnte. Blicke bei den 280 Emails nicht mehr durch :-(

<-- Askahlor email: oireed235@hotmail.de


----------



## Panade (4. September 2008)

ich regel alles über thunderbird abba bei mir is nix im spam :-\


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> *FÜR ALLE GMXLER:*
> 
> die Keys gehen weiter im Spamordner! Wenn Postfach schon angeflutet wurde, fluten die anderen in Spamordner. Aber irgendwie hat es aufgehört, könnte sein, dass GMX nun da was sperrt. Markiert jedenfalls Buffed als nicht Spam.



Wir haben den Versandt so schnell es ging abgebrochen.


----------



## Panade (4. September 2008)

hmmm mirs was aufgefallen.... meine mailliste bei soner mail war recht klein....
kann es sein das des versand script packete macht? wenn ja dan erklärt das villeicht warum so viele unterschiede in den mail massen sind....


----------



## Nimroth22 (4. September 2008)

Ich glaube Zams Avatar Bildchen passt jetzt ganz gut zur Stimmung und zum Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (4. September 2008)

Erweiterter Header? Ging mir erst auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben den Versandt so schnell es ging abgebrochen.




Jo, nur ich hab nun das Problem:

Ich krieg KEINE Mails von Buffed mehr !
Habe dann mal kurz den Spamfilter komplett ABGESCHALTET und schon kamen wieder zig mails rein...

Kann mir nu einer sagen was ich tun soll?
Ich kann ja nicht ewig den Spamfilter ausgeschaltet lassen... und in Meinen Eigenen Einstellungen steht buffed nicht drin also hat es nun GMX Selber geblockt...

D.h. wenn irgendwann mal ne Mail von buffed kommt, ich krieg sie nicht, es sei denn ich leb nu ohne Spamschutz ._.


----------



## Panade (4. September 2008)

hab mir den header schon angeschaut aber warum vllt 50 mail adressen maximal (geschätzt)


----------



## Sam132 (4. September 2008)

Lieber buffed-User,

beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte lösche diese Nachrichten und ignoriere die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Deinem Beta Key folgt in Kürze.

War grade dabei^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. September 2008)

So, ich habe alle 120+ keys, die ich bekommen habe, an den eigentlichen Besitzer per PN geschickt, und die mails danach gelöscht. 

Einzig KATZEKLO hatte ein zu volles Postfach. Sollte der User seinen key noch nicht haben, möge er sich bitte per PN bei mir melden.

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass ich Sonntag auch etwas mit meinem Key anfangen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (4. September 2008)

das is mehr als einfach nur schwachsinnig jetz keys zu versenden


----------



## OldTom (4. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> So, ich habe alle 120+ keys, die ich bekommen habe, an den eigentlichen Besitzer per PN geschickt, und die mails danach gelöscht.
> 
> Einzig KATZEKLO hatte ein zu volles Postfach. Sollte der User seinen key noch nicht haben, möge er sich bitte per PN bei mir melden.
> 
> ...



ich habe keine PN bekommen, ergo hast du meinen Key nicht bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kirra1 (4. September 2008)

Oh ,ma das nervt aber richtig hört garnicht mehr auf mit den Mails hab bestimmt schon 600....


----------



## Ryou (4. September 2008)

ich hab bei 800 angefangen zu löschen ^^


----------



## DrunkenLoki (4. September 2008)

*ALLE KEYS WERDEN GESPERRT UND PUNKT !!*


----------



## Sam132 (4. September 2008)

Outlook und einfach Entfernen gedrückt halten...


----------



## kirra1 (4. September 2008)

fein loki ,aber das ändert nichts daran das mein mailfach  einen herzinfarkt bekommt--


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. September 2008)

OldTom schrieb:


> ich habe keine PN bekommen, ergo hast du meinen Key nicht bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, dein Name kommt mir auch nicht bekannt vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hm...auch wenn alles vielleicht umsonst war: Wenigstens nen gutes Gefühl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Würde mich mal über einen Post bezüglich der Keys von buffed freuen...



gabs schon--->




> (ZAM @ 4.09.2008, 21:41) *
> Hi,
> 
> das war ein Fehler im Versandt-Script, der die ersten 1000 Key-Gewinner betrifft. Wir tun was wir können um den Versandt zu stoppen. Die Ganze Sache ist ein Versehen. Wir sind mit Hochdruck dabei, das Problem auszubügeln und entschuldigen uns für die Unanehmlichkeiten.
> ...



edit: eins von vielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . einfach ma schaun.


----------



## KennyKiller (4. September 2008)

hab noch keine mail^^


----------



## Barius (4. September 2008)

bekomm auch die welle..

Nur von Unbekannt   kein Betreff 


:>


----------



## Etomi (4. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Nein, dein Name kommt mir auch nicht bekannt vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dito. Hab alle Leute, deren Keys ich bekommen hab per PN über ihre Keys informiert und die Mails dann gelöscht. Vielleicht bringts was, vielleicht nicht. Wenigstens haben die Leute jetzt auch ne Chance "ihren" Betaaccount zu eröffnen, falls die Keys doch nicht gesperrt werden. Ich fühl mich jetzt auf jeden Fall besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaDyNHG (4. September 2008)

mist nur platz für 580 mails gehabt :/


----------



## Panade (4. September 2008)

wie gesagt buffed könnt auch versuchen die keys per pm rauszuhaun oder irgendwie anders.... weil das mit der email glaubich könnt problematisch werden... wegen spam und nuke schutz....

abba denke die werden was finden wenn ned schimpfich morgen abend XD


----------



## Nôdin (4. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> wie gesagt buffed könnt auch versuchen die keys per pm rauszuhaun oder irgendwie anders.... weil das mit der email glaubich könnt problematisch werden... wegen spam und nuke schutz....
> 
> abba denke die werden was finden wenn ned schimpfich morgen abend XD




Gibts noch auf einer anderen seite Beta keys? Hab keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bin shcon seit gestern am suchen.
würd mich freuen wenn einer nen link parat hat.


----------



## Rummskull (4. September 2008)

Nôdin schrieb:


> Gibts noch auf einer anderen seite Beta keys? Hab keinen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer/account

aber zZ. offline, wegen den Ansturm von buffed leuten denk ich ^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. September 2008)

Etomi schrieb:


> Dito. Hab alle Leute, deren Keys ich bekommen hab per PN über ihre Keys informiert und die Mails dann gelöscht. Vielleicht bringts was, vielleicht nicht. Wenigstens haben die Leute jetzt auch ne Chance "ihren" Betaaccount zu eröffnen, falls die Keys doch nicht gesperrt werden. Ich fühl mich jetzt auf jeden Fall besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, und wer erstmal nen Key hat, unterliegt nicht so leicht der Versuchung, einen fremden zu benutzen ;D

Mein Karma ist für heute im Gleichgewicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (4. September 2008)

Nôdin schrieb:


> Gibts noch auf einer anderen seite Beta keys? Hab keinen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer

registrieren und key abstauben^^


----------



## Bulk (4. September 2008)

Nôdin schrieb:


> Gibts noch auf einer anderen seite Beta keys? Hab keinen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer


----------



## RogueS (4. September 2008)

Ich kann nur nochmal betonen bitte den Betreff für die korrigierten Keys (die hoffentlich nur "der richtige" erhält) zu verändern, sodass die neue Mail klar zu ¿separieren? ist.
Oder eben die Keys per PM raushaun.

Gruss


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Hey Zam und ihr lieben Admins/MOds

ich weiss ihr habt im moment bestimmt alle hände zehen und backen voll.

Aber bis wann darf ich denn auf eine Info zu meiner Anfrage an Zam Rechnen ? ( kam per PM ) 

Oder musstet ihr die löschen wegen überfüllung ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novola (4. September 2008)

thx an Rummskull
dank dir hab ich jeze auch einen key ^^


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Hey Zam und ihr lieben Admins/MOds
> 
> ich weiss ihr habt im moment bestimmt alle hände zehen und backen voll.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir momentan darauf nicht antworten sorry.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2008)

Ein kleiner Hinweis: Offensichtlich werden die Keys momentan schon getauscht, verschickt oder anderweitig angeboten. Das ist nicht sinnvoll, denn wir versuchen die verschickten Keys entwerten zu lassen, so das sie nicht mehr anwendbar sein werden. Mehr Infos dazu morgen.

Der Thread hier ist einen Augenblick zu, damit das auch wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## Tass (4. September 2008)

*klugscheiss*


dann machn auch zu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2008)

Tass schrieb:


> *klugscheiss*
> 
> 
> dann machn auch zu
> ...



Er war grad zu - für 5 Minuten und knapp 500 Views mehr. ;-)


----------



## Kelgan (4. September 2008)

828 / 1000 ... bald hat es ein Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelkrieger (4. September 2008)

Hoffe, ich ergattere auch einen weiss, nämlich noch nicht so recht ob ich es mir kaufen soll oder nicht


----------



## Expello (4. September 2008)

fileplay iss jetzt auch down.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zumindest die reg für den key


----------



## Jerberan (4. September 2008)

Expello schrieb:


> fileplay iss jetzt auch down.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öhm und warum konnte ich mir in den letzten minuten 10 keys besorgen?


----------



## Areson (5. September 2008)

Ich hab auch das Problem mit GMX. Ich hab 91 Mails bekommen und das wars. Ich denke GMX hat Buffed irgendwie geblockt. Wenn ich jetzt keine Mails mehr von Buffed bekomme, wird auch der Key nicht ankommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastamuc (5. September 2008)

arme buffed mitarbeiter da will man beta-keys verschenken und darf nun überstunden machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (5. September 2008)

Unglaublich, ich habe noch nie etwas gewonnen. In meinem ganzen Leben nicht, egal an welcher Verlosung ich auch teilgenommen habe. Und ausgerechnet JETZT GEWINNE ICH AUCH MAL, und dann so ein Chaos =).233 neue Nachrichten, und da kommen noch einige. Ich hoffe mal ich bekomme trotzdem Morgen oder so einen gültigen Key. Und sollten die Götter dagegen sein und in dem ganzen Chaos ein paar Leute auf der Strecke bleiben (zu denen ich dann logischerweise dazugehöre, das ist Murphy's Law) dann macht das auch nix. Ich mache Niemandem einen Vorwurf. Klar ist es ärgerlich, vorallem wegen der zusätzlichen Arbeit, aber naja ... shit happens.

Mir tun die Buffies leid die deshalb jetzt bis in die tiefste Nacht Überstunden kloppen müssen.


Achso, und Gratz an Bernd (Shadaim) (ich glaube zumindest das er das ist) ... Du hast auch einen Key gewonnen =). In ein paar Mails habe ich natürlich reingeschaut und mal ein paar Namen gesehen.


----------



## kanera (5. September 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Problem mit GMX. Ich hab 91 Mails bekommen und das wars. Ich denke GMX hat Buffed irgendwie geblockt. Wenn ich jetzt keine Mails mehr von Buffed bekomme, wird auch der Key nicht ankommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du musst den gmx spamfilter deaktivieren dan bekommst alle mails von buffed und das sind einige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henri (5. September 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> öhm und warum konnte ich mir in den letzten minuten 10 keys besorgen?



und für was brauchst du 10 keys


----------



## Slaargh (5. September 2008)

Wie hat mein Opa immer gesagt: "Im Krieg gibt es keine Gewinner." 



Wie wahr, wie wahr.          =)



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## henri (5. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Hinweis: Offensichtlich werden die Keys momentan schon getauscht, verschickt oder anderweitig angeboten. Das ist nicht sinnvoll, denn wir versuchen die verschickten Keys entwerten zu lassen, so das sie nicht mehr anwendbar sein werden. Mehr Infos dazu morgen.
> 
> Der Thread hier ist einen Augenblick zu, damit das auch wahrgenommen wird.



bekomm die 1000 dann einen neuen key?


----------



## Jerberan (5. September 2008)

henri schrieb:


> und für was brauchst du 10 keys



für bekannte die evtl von wow zu war wechseln und es antesten wollen ohne gleich 50 euro für das spiel zu bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Ich freu mich schon darauf wenn ihr von Buffed denen von GOA erklären müsst was ihr mit eueren 1000 Betakeys gemacht habt und wieso ihr nun wieder 1000 neue Keys macht.

ZAM und Buffed tun mir nun ein bissl leid.


----------



## Nimroth22 (5. September 2008)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage zu Fileplay is das jetzt down oder wie ?

Wenn ich mir nen Account erstellen will gebe ich alles ein und wenn ich auf "Create a new Account oder so " klicke kommt die gleiche Seite .
Da steht dann ein kleines rotes Ausrufezeichen bei der Zeile "Confirm" Ergo kann ich mir keinen Acount erstellen was mach ich denn jetzt?

Ich verzweifle heute noch wäääähhhääää


----------



## Akentia (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon darauf wenn ihr von Buffed denen von GOA erklären müsst was ihr mit eueren 1000 Betakeys gemacht habt und wieso ihr nun wieder 1000 neue Keys macht.
> 
> ZAM und Buffed tun mir nun ein bissl leid.




lol naja ich hatte eben weit weit mehr als 350 emails gehabt von buffed - wer hat den mit mir mitleid^^


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber ja, die Gewinner der 1000 Keys gehen garantiert nicht leer aus.



Dieses Zitat nur nochmal für die Leute die !immernoch! fragen ob die ersten 1000 nochmal neue Keys erhalten.

Ok, zugegeben, es steht nicht da: Ja, Ihr bekommt neue Keys, aber es steht da "gehen garantiert nicht leer aus", naja für mich bedeuetet das das, auch wenn es das eigendlich nicht zu 100% bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal zu der Mailflut: Die Mails laufen immernoch bei mir rein, obwohl der Mailhahn jetzt ja eigendlich zugedreht sein sollte oder? (jede 2-3min 1mail) Ich hoffe die 1000 sind bald voll :[


----------



## Skyras (5. September 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> lol naja ich hatte eben weit weit mehr als 350 emails gehabt von buffed - wer hat den mit mir mitleid^^



Kindergeburtstag, ich hab momentan 750^^


----------



## Kelgan (5. September 2008)

Skyras schrieb:


> Kindergeburtstag, ich hab momentan 750^^



Spielkram, mir fehlen noch 43, dann habe ich alle 1000 versandten Mails bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Es kann auch beideuten das sie keine Betakeys bekommen, dafür aber ein Reif für die Insel T-Schirt oder sonstwas anderes als entschuldigung.


----------



## Elbaroma (5. September 2008)

noch kann man auf fileplay.net probemlos keys abstauben. ich würd mich sicherheitshalber ranhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spamemailaccount bei nem freemailhoster gemacht und ab geht die lutzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akentia (5. September 2008)

Darksky schrieb:


> DITOOOOOOOOOO wenn man die bei Ebay verkofen könnte würde man reich werden ^^






Skyras schrieb:


> Kindergeburtstag, ich hab momentan 750^^




ich hab nach 600 ca aufgehört zu zählen und nur noch stupide alles gelöscht


----------



## Acy (5. September 2008)

Pack den Absender auf deine Whitelist.


----------



## Macaveli (5. September 2008)

hey die armen leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimroth22 (5. September 2008)

Kann mir denn keiner ne aAntwort geben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

Ich hab mal grad spasseshalber die 1000Mailadressen durchstöbert.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass eine Mailadresse den Namen eines Buffis enthält (ein gewisser glatzköpfiger Hundeliebhaber vielleicht?) Kann natürlich auch nur ein Fan sein, der gleich seine Mailadresse nach seinem Vorbild benannt hat^^. 
Aber daraus stellt sich für mich folgende Frage: Eigendlich habt Ihr ja genug Keys (die braucht Ihr ja zum arbeiten) dürft Ihr diese dann auch nach der Arbeit privat verwenden? oder müsst Ihr dafür eben auch an solchen "glücksspielen" teilnehmen?^^

Gruß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€: Jo is eigendlich OT^^


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Aber daraus stellt sich für mich folgende Frage: Eigendlich habt Ihr ja genug Keys (die braucht Ihr ja zum arbeiten) dürft Ihr diese dann auch nach der Arbeit privat verwenden? oder müsst Ihr dafür eben auch an solchen "glücksspielen" teilnehmen?^^


Buffed gehört ja zur Presse (PC Games, PC Action), also werden sie als Medienvertreter sicherlich welche Extra von Mythic bekommen haben, irgenwo müssen ja die berichte der Spiele herkommen.


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kurze Frage zu Fileplay is das jetzt down oder wie ?
> 
> Wenn ich mir nen Account erstellen will gebe ich alles ein und wenn ich auf "Create a new Account oder so " klicke kommt die gleiche Seite .
> Da steht dann ein kleines rotes Ausrufezeichen bei der Zeile "Confirm" Ergo kann ich mir keinen Acount erstellen was mach ich denn jetzt?
> ...



entweder du hast dich beim confirm vertippt und es is nich das gleiche pw wie oben ODER (warscheinlicher Dein PW erfüllt nich die Sicherheitsanforderungen! Dein PW braucht mindestens 8Stellen und muss mindestens 1ne Zahl enthalten. (z.B. Dummbeutel123) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach solltest du auf eine erweiterte Page kommen wo sie noch alles weitere von dir wissen wollen. (das sie nicht nach religion oder Wehrdienst/verweigerer gefragt haben war alles) am besten einfach blabla reinschreiben^^ (außer bei deiner Mailadresse xD) Denn du musst die Anmeldung dort (wie üblich) noch bestätigen.

Gruß


----------



## everblue (5. September 2008)

Da machen sich einige sorgen um die Betakeys....hmmm

aber, dass hier persönliche Daten weitergeben werden ohne Einwilligung des Users, das scheint vielen egal zu sein, ist schon sehr bedenklich.


Wie soll man da sicher sein, dass Buffed mit persönlichen Daten fürsorglich umgeht ?

Und technischer Fehler hin oder her, bei persönlichen Daten sollte man 3mal prüfen, ist im Internet die oberste Regel.


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

Also mal ehrlich.

Ich habe in den letzten 2 Tagen auf Grund Anmeldungen für Betaaccs bestimmt 8mal irgendwo meine E-mail Adresse irgendwo eingetragen. Ich hab eingetragen, ob ich m oder w bin. Ich hab eingetragen wie alt ich bin(immer korrekt versteht sich^^) . Ich hab sogar meine TelefonNr. angeben müssen (hust natürlich hab ich die richtige angegeben), Ich habe meinen Wohnort angeben müssen (auch sicher der richtige^^).
Und Jetzt!?! Wer denkt mit diesen Daten würde vertraulich umgegangen ist total blauäugig. Woher kommen denn die ganzen Spammmails? Nicht von ner fehlgeschlagenen Betakey-Verteilaktion könnte ich mir vorstellen.

Um es mal etwas entspannter zu sagen: Ich finde es schlimmer was man teilweise für Angaben machen muss, nur um sich für soetwas zu registrieren, als das es einen Fehler im E-mail Verteilsystem gegeben hat.


----------



## Baldoran (5. September 2008)

sagtmal ...
wenn man auf fileplay warhammer downloaden möchte....
da soll man einen mirror anklicken...
aber irgendwie geht das bei mir nicht...


----------



## Sorzzara (5. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Da machen sich einige sorgen um die Betakeys....hmmm
> aber, dass hier persönliche Daten weitergeben werden ohne Einwilligung des Users, das scheint vielen egal zu sein, ist schon sehr bedenklich.
> Wie soll man da sicher sein, dass Buffed mit persönlichen Daten fürsorglich umgeht ?
> Und technischer Fehler hin oder her, bei persönlichen Daten sollte man 3mal prüfen, ist im Internet die oberste Regel.



Hui, Panikmach incoming =)
Deine EMailadresse wird von einigen Freemailanbietern, und Services wie StudiVZ und Konsorten ohnehin gegen bares verkauft...willkommen in der Wirklichkeit ^^


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> sagtmal ...
> wenn man auf fileplay warhammer downloaden möchte....
> da soll man einen mirror anklicken...
> aber irgendwie geht das bei mir nicht...



Take THIS
http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Da machen sich einige sorgen um die Betakeys....hmmm
> 
> aber, dass hier persönliche Daten weitergeben werden ohne Einwilligung des Users, das scheint vielen egal zu sein, ist schon sehr bedenklich.
> 
> ...


Um mal ehrlich zu sein, solche Daten kann auch jeder Googel Bot auslesen, somit ist das schlecht zu kontrolieren, reicht ja meistens das man bei eineigen Foren sie im Profil angeben kann und sie somit sichtbar sind.
Ich warte nur auf den Tag an dem mich der erste Bot im ICQ anspricht.


----------



## Baldoran (5. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Take THIS
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de



hm...danke...
ps : süße eule...


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

BaaamBaamBaam DOOM!
Ne, an alle, die sich hier aufregen, dass ihr keine keys habt/zu viele habt/plz giev key and i giev yu epixx/etc, seid doch froh dass buffed sowas überhaupt macht. 
Die müssen sowas ja nicht machen, und Fehler passieren eben. Auch Mods sind Menschen, naja, zumindest die meisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und bevor Fragen kommen, nein, ich bin kein Sekundäracc von irgendeinem Mod, ob mit Po-Avatar oder ohne.
Als Lösungsvorschlag hätte ich: Schreibt das, was ihr hier schreiben wollt, einfach stattdessen an eure Email-Adresse, die sowieso schon die halbe Geschäftswelt hat, und ihr habt schon eine Mail mehr über die ihr euch künstlich aufregen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann regt euch aber nicht hier auch, sondern schreibt mir ne PM, freu mich schon.
So weit von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nefarius (5. September 2008)

Hi

Was mich jetzt noch grundlegend interessieren würde, ist ob alle Leute die Opfer des E Mail Fehlers wiso nen Key gewonnen haben oder ob die Mails durch den Fehler wahrlos verteilt wurden.

Danke euch schonmal für die Antwort


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

> Hi
> Was mich jetzt noch grundlegend interessieren würde ist ob alle Leute die Opfer des E Mail Fehlers wiso nen Key gewonnen haben oder ob die Mails durch den Fehler wahrlos verteilt wurden
> Danke euch schonmal für die Antwort



Ja, jeder der "Opfer des E Mail Fehlers" war hatte nen Betakey gewonnen. D.h. war dein Emailfach vollgemüllt, warst du auch unter den ersten1000! War es nciht vollgemüllt heißt das nicht das du nicht gewonnen hast, sondern das du nur nicht unter den ersten 1000 leuten warst. Die anderen ¿2600? Keys werden allerdings noch verlost und sind bei der Aktion nicht verschickt worden (zum Glück^^)


----------



## Baldoran (5. September 2008)

sind doch 3600 keys noch oder ?
wurden doch noch 1000 draufgehauen oder ?


----------



## Macaveli (5. September 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> sind doch 3600 keys noch oder ?
> wurden doch noch 1000 draufgehauen oder ?



ja insgesamt 4600


----------



## Akamesta (5. September 2008)

Nachdem ich um 22:00 alle Mails weitesgehend gelöscht hatte, kamen vor einer Stunde wieder rund 300 Mails rum.
Ich weiss nicht, ob das "verspätete" Mails sind oder doch schon von einer "2. Welle" kommen.

@Buffed-Team: Bitte prüft das.

Zur Datensicherheit:
Wer heutzutage ohne eine sogenannte "Spam-Adresse" im Internet unterwegs ist und somit seine eigene, private
angibt, ist selbst Schuld, dass er ausspioniert und dementsprechend massiv mit Werbung bombadiert wird.

Bei mir z. B. gibt es eine Spam-Adresse, die erst durch 3 Spamfilter geht, bevor überhaupt etwas im Posteingang landet.
Meine private Adresse gebe ich eh nur Bekannten und Geschäftskunden; selbst Kettenbriefe etc. gehen an die Spam-Adresse.

Ich denke mal, dass es keine 5 Minuten gedauert hat, bis der erste "Semi-Hacker" ("ich bin so geil, ey") die gesammelten Email-Adressen
aus dem Header der Email auf einem Board angeboten hat (sind immerhin in der Hinsicht "top aktuelle Adressen",
weil ja jeder n Key haben will und deswegen keine Fake-Adresse abgibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Soweit.

Ich hoffe, ich bekomm net noch eine Welle. Und ich hoffe, ihr hattet die Keys der ersten Welle geloggt und könnt nu die 1000. Keys direkt
sperren lassen, liebes Buffed-Team. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid, so ein Fehler bricht einem echt das Genick.
Wenn's ein Praktikant war: Lasst ihn morgen net mehr zum Dienst erscheinen... ;-)

In Dem Sinne:
Durchhalten Jungs, ihr schafft das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (5. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich.
> 
> Ich habe in den letzten 2 Tagen auf Grund Anmeldungen für Betaaccs bestimmt 8mal irgendwo meine E-mail Adresse irgendwo eingetragen. Ich hab eingetragen, ob ich m oder w bin. Ich hab eingetragen wie alt ich bin(immer korrekt versteht sich^^) . Ich hab sogar meine TelefonNr. angeben müssen (hust natürlich hab ich die richtige angegeben), Ich habe meinen Wohnort angeben müssen (auch sicher der richtige^^).
> Und Jetzt!?! Wer denkt mit diesen Daten würde vertraulich umgegangen ist total blauäugig. Woher kommen denn die ganzen Spammmails? Nicht von ner fehlgeschlagenen Betakey-Verteilaktion könnte ich mir vorstellen.
> ...



Und du meldest dich auch bei einer Onlinebank an und gehst davon aus, dass dann andere Leute deinen Kontoauszug per E-Mail bekommen ?


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> sind doch 3600 keys noch oder ?
> wurden doch noch 1000 draufgehauen oder ?



Jop you right


----------



## Nimroth22 (5. September 2008)

Entspannung pls alle die sich nicht zum ersten mal  im Internet wo anmelden ,deren E-Mail Adresse ist eh nicht mehr zu retten was Spam betrifft .
Wozu gibt es Spamfilter (hat im WoW 2. Channel ja auch gefunzt  ) Das ist nicht blauäugig und naiv sondern im Internetzeitalter (leider,leider) nicht zu vermeiden .

Aber deswegen auf einer seriösen Seite wie Buffed sich aufzuregen ist fehl am Platz .Ich bin mir sicher das war ganz klar ein Versehen und wird  weiterhin vermieden werden. (davon geh ich mal aus ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immerhin is ja Microsoft und Google noch da, die kümmern sich um Solche Sachen mit Freude .


----------



## rEdiC (5. September 2008)

Nochne Frage die sicher oft gestellt wurde:
Nach der Open Beta Charakter Wipe?


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Nochne Frage die sicher oft gestellt wurde:
> Nach der Open Beta Charakter Wipe?



You right


----------



## everblue (5. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Nochne Frage die sicher oft gestellt wurde:
> Nach der Open Beta Charakter Wipe?



Ja, Betachar wird gelöscht.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

hier...
stand...
mist


----------



## Nimroth22 (5. September 2008)

Rofl geile Signatur Emo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (5. September 2008)

Ok danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Rofl geile Signatur Emo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=P ich gluab das hör ich jetzt noch mindestens 1 monat ^.^auser zam gibt mir davor auf die mütze aber ich hoff und glaub Zam hat humor und sieht das nicht so eng ebenfals so wie ich bis jetzt mit ihm beim schreiben gemerkt habe


----------



## Jazuhl (5. September 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich weiß, ich weiß. Ich werde in das gleiche Horn tröten wie sooo viele vor mir auch.
Wenn es aber vielleicht doch noch jemanden gibt, der einen Beta Key zuviel hat und 
ihn zufällig nicht braucht. Ich nehme mich diesen gerne an.

Der Zugang zur Open Beta, würde mir wirklich weiterhelfen bei meiner eventuellen 
Kaufentscheidung für das Spiel, da man ja nicht eben so ca. 50€ ausgeben möchte.

Ich spiele seit erscheinen WoW, und so langsam wird es langweilig. Deswegen 
würde ich gerne mal Warhammer ausprobieren.

Also wer einen hat, und ihn abgeben kann, kann mich ja per PN erreichen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jazuhl


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58333


----------



## Byrok (5. September 2008)

was mich noch interessiert: was bedeutet eigentlich MIEZE <3 ???^^


----------



## Markon78 (5. September 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen,

nach der Emailbombe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gestern, wurde ja von ZAM gesagt, die Keys werden neu ausgestellt und man bekommt
einen neuen zugesendet...
Ist schon gesagt worden wann das passieren wird?
Hoffe ich habs nicht wo überlesen, sonst sorry für die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Crailiele (5. September 2008)

m.E noch nicht, da man ja seinen Account noch nicht erstellen kann hat das auch noch etwas zeit
die melden sich schon wenns los geht


----------



## PengTseng (5. September 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen,
> 
> nach der Emailbombe
> 
> ...


nö aber wohl heut des war ja gestern abend und das wird nen bissel dauern bis sie die neun keys von war hamm.


----------



## Markon78 (5. September 2008)

danke für die fixen Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerath (5. September 2008)

Das Prob das ich seh ist das manch einer noch net in sein postfach geschaut hat, dieses nun mit 500 mails am limit ist und diese person nun keine mails mehr empfangen kann und somit event auch seinen richtigen key net bekommt :-/


----------



## Reliq (5. September 2008)

würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen...die Kostenlosen Mailanbieter geben einem heutzutage soviel speicherplatz da können einige mails ankommen.
Und zumal ja die mails nachdem man sein postfach dann geleert hat trotzdem ankommen...die werden vorerst serverseitig gespeichert in einer art warteschlange bzw zwischenspreicher.

Gruss Reli


----------



## Kerath (5. September 2008)

Hoffen wir mal das beste, ok die ein oder andere (glaub die 424) trudelt bei mir auch noch ein, aber mein Mail Anbieter stellt mir nur 500 Mails zur Verfügung, obwohl noch Speicher frei ist O_o


----------



## Nerdavia (5. September 2008)

Irgendwie ist es ja schon witzig was da passiert ist.....und liebe Leute bleibt ruhig....es ist nur eine Beta.....bald geht es sowieso richtig los ^^


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

ich steh auf les das forum und immernoch das selbe wie gestern leute jammern wegen emailfächern leute bringen off topic "will au key y.y" und der rest schreibt cool down <.<
und was das beste is ich hab glaub n post gesehen um punkt 1 uhr nachts wo jemand gefragt hat wann den nu die mails rausgehn XDD

ich war pennen ich wach auf und mir gehts gut XD


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Da machen sich einige sorgen um die Betakeys....hmmm
> 
> aber, dass hier persönliche Daten weitergeben werden ohne Einwilligung des Users, das scheint vielen egal zu sein, ist schon sehr bedenklich.
> 
> ...



Weil Fehler passieren können (und wegen diverser anderer Gründe) sollte man für solche Aktionen auch immer eine 2.,3. oder 4. Mail-Adresse verwenden.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

XD ich frage mich gerade wies denen geht die sich mehfrach unter den ersten 1000 bei buffed angemeldet ham HAHA strafe muss sein oda?


----------



## Devil4u (5. September 2008)

Boah das waren 780 E-Mails von Buffed WTF...  aber trotzdem nur 13MB von 1GB E-Mailspeicher verbraucht... GMX FTW...
Naja immerhin bin ich unter den ersten 1000... jetzt heissts abwarten bis der richtige Key kommt.


----------



## smiLLe (5. September 2008)

bis vor wenigen Wochen konnte man Personendaten noch höchst illegal 'kaufen'.

Heute werden die einem quasi schon zu-'gespamt' ;-)


----------



## Devil4u (5. September 2008)

ich kann ja auch alle Adressen noch Posten... als Post...

Die ersten 1000 gewinner sind:

Xyz@spam.de


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

XD ich lach mich putt


----------



## Devil4u (5. September 2008)

kommt wir verklagen Buffed wegen mangelndem Datenschutz *hrhrhr* 

wir wollen Kohle sehn... Kohle sehn....


----------



## Celdorena (5. September 2008)

voll der schock 460 neue emails....soviel habe ich ja noch nicht mal in meinem ganzen leben an briefpost bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   neeeeeed more post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (5. September 2008)

Komm wir verklagen *Devil4u* wegen mangelnder Lustigkeit....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drexen (5. September 2008)

ist schon bekannt wann der zweite schub rausgeht?


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

obwohl ich mich gestern des todes gleacht hab lachich jetz immernoch XD


----------



## Devil4u (5. September 2008)

jaja lustig sein ist schwirig


----------



## Starlyn (5. September 2008)

Jeah meine 1000 Mails sind alle im Spam gelandet ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

in so einem fall wie dem hier binnich gott froh dassich schon vor langer zeit angefangen habe nen email client statt webseite abfrage zu benutzen ^^ macht das ganze angemein leichter


----------



## Storm earth and fire (5. September 2008)

Naja ich denke mal hätte die buffed redaktion eure daten absichtlich weitergegeben hättet ihr sie verklagen können, aber es ist ja eher zufällig und unbeabsichtigt gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xmaggusx (5. September 2008)

Also ich bekomme immer noch Mails von Buffed. so ca. jede Stunde 2-3 mails ;D


----------



## smiLLe (5. September 2008)

Storm schrieb:


> Naja ich denke mal hätte die buffed redaktion eure daten absichtlich weitergegeben hättet ihr sie verklagen können, aber es ist ja eher zufällig und unbeabsichtigt gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geb mir all deine Daten und ich werde sie unbeabsichtigt im Internet veröffentlichen :-D


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

xmaggusx schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme immer noch Mails von Buffed. so ca. jede Stunde 2-3 mails ;D



Bei mir sind es 50-60 pro Stunde. Ich bin bessa!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (5. September 2008)

Also ich war grad auf Fileplay...Angemeldet, eingeloggt, key abgestaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War vollkommen überrascht das das so EINFACH ging xD 

Euch viel Glück. 

Mfg Yoh

Ps: Kann ich auch den clienten bei Fileplay runterladen oder sind der, der bei buffed angegeben ist und der bei Fileplay 2 vershciedene?


----------



## Devil4u (5. September 2008)

Naja... Durch diese Tollen Massenemails wird deine E-Mail etwa gleich weiterverteilt. Ich hasse es immer wenn mir irgendwer so ne scheiss BlaBla mail verschickt die man danach mit FW. Weiterverschicken soll... 

Da geht übrigens deine E-Mail ob du Mitmachst oder nicht auch in der ganzen Welt rum...


----------



## Starlyn (5. September 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> Ps: Kann ich auch den clienten bei Fileplay runterladen oder sind der, der bei buffed angegeben ist und der bei Fileplay 2 vershciedene?



sollte der gleiche sein, das downloadprogramm an sich ist ja auch nur paar mb groß


----------



## Yoh (5. September 2008)

kk danke


----------



## Markon78 (5. September 2008)

Sollte wer noch keinen Key haben, hier sind noch viele zu vergeben...innerhalb von 2 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
1) https://www.fileplay.net/account
Account erstellen 
2) Sollte ne Fehlermeldung nach dem Registrieren aufpoppen => ist egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3) Einloggen unter http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer
4) Dein beim registrieren angebenes Geburtsdatum auswählen und dann auf die Deutsche Flagge drücken
ACHTUNG: Bitte rechts oben vorher kontrollieren ob man auch wirklich eingeloggt ist, sonst kommt ne Fehlermeldung
5) ...sich über den Key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6) Unter angegebener Email die Reg. bestätigen

Hoffe es findet jeder einen der noch einen braucht

mfg


----------



## Yoh (5. September 2008)

So ich erklär mich endgültig für zu dumm >.< Kann mir einer nen link geben wo ich den cleinten runterladen kann? Ich finds einfach nit >.< 

Mfg Yoh

Ps: An alle danke die mir bei meiner dummheit aushelfen xD!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (5. September 2008)

Du musst diese Exe herunter laden:
http://download.goa.com/war/clientdl/WAR%2...0Downloader.exe
Diese führst du aus. Der darin enthaltene download manager lädt den Client herunter. Funktioniert ähnlich wie der Blizzad loader für Trailer etc.


----------



## Yoh (5. September 2008)

Ahhhh supi ich danke xD 

Es gibt ja doch noch leute die den dummen helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Yoh

Und man siht sich in WAR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Omg kein speicher mehr auf der festplatte! >.< Wie viel brauch ich etwa??


----------



## Mekhet (5. September 2008)

Hier ist nicht zufällig noch ein Großzügiger mehrfach Keybesitzer, der einem alten langsamen Menschen einen freude machen möchte und einen Key zu vergeben hat?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Hier ist nicht zufällig noch ein Großzügiger mehrfach Keybesitzer, der einem alten langsamen Menschen einen freude machen möchte und einen Key zu vergeben hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruder, auf Fileplay gibts noch mindestens 20.000 Stück. Oben lesen, anmelden, loslegen :-)


----------



## Markon78 (5. September 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Hier ist nicht zufällig noch ein Großzügiger mehrfach Keybesitzer, der einem alten langsamen Menschen einen freude machen möchte und einen Key zu vergeben hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schau mal 4 Posts über deinem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

bald habich alle 1000 emails nu abgearbeitet ^^


----------



## Silverona (5. September 2008)

bei mir sind gott sei dank die letzten heute früh eingetrudelt.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

naja alles halb so schlimm ^^


----------



## Silverona (5. September 2008)

^^ war trotzdem lästig^^


----------



## Carthos (5. September 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Sollte wer noch keinen Key haben, hier sind noch viele zu vergeben...innerhalb von 2 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vielen Dank. Ich stehe zwar nicht auf Männer, aber dich könnt ich knutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

buffed hats leider n bissel vermasselt. Ich habe mittlerweile von 3 anderen zuverlässigeren Seiten meine 3 Keys für mich und meine Kollegen ergattert. Dazu bekam ich sogar noch ein paar die ich an buffed-user verschenken konnte.

Somit....die buffed-Keys sind jetzt echt auch egal, zumal gerade im Moment Fileplay WIEDER 50.000 Stück raushaut.


----------



## Markon78 (5. September 2008)

Carthos schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ich stehe zwar nicht auf Männer, aber dich könnt ich knutschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... freut mich das Du auch einen bekommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Skathloc (5. September 2008)

Hab jetzt keine Zeit den ganzen Thread durchzusuchen: 
Was passiert jetzt mit den ersten 1000 KEy-Gewinnern. 

Und bitte keine Flames, es gibt Leute die gerade beim arbeiten sind.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Hab jetzt keine Zeit den ganzen Thread durchzusuchen:
> Was passiert jetzt mit den ersten 1000 KEy-Gewinnern.
> 
> Und bitte keine Flames, es gibt Leute die gerade beim arbeiten sind.


Die gesendeten werden entwertet, du bekommst einen neuen!


----------



## Ghymalen (5. September 2008)

Um 18 Uhr dann, richtig?


----------



## Silverona (5. September 2008)

wann weiß glaube ich gerade keiner so genau^^


----------



## Roostar (5. September 2008)

damn, ich hab grad ma gechekt, mein Postfach ist ja auch zugemüllt^^

Edith sagt: warum werden die überhaupt entwertet: so viele Betakeys wie jetz gestern auf den verschiedenenen Seiten verteilt wurde, kommst auf die paar Hundert pro Nase doch auch nich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab genug Leute die sich über einen freuen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

Ghymalen schrieb:


> Um 18 Uhr dann, richtig?


vieleicht auch um 18.10 Uhr....wer weiß. Locker bleiben!


----------



## Mekhet (5. September 2008)

Danke für den Tipp Fileplay.

Nun noch das Registrierungsproblem.

www.war-europe.com

Ist doch noch down, was registrierung und anmeldung usw. betrifft, oder bin ich da auf nem alten Stand?

PLS kein geflame, bin auf arbeit und froh, hier im Forum schreiben zu können, kann mich nciht durch alle Seiten kämpfen.

Hat schon jemand den Key von fileplay registrieren können, oder gabs probleme?


----------



## Silverona (5. September 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp Fileplay.
> 
> Nun noch das Registrierungsproblem.
> 
> ...



die seit eist noch down denke im laufe des morgigen tages wird die on kommen


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

1. zu den beta key den 1000 
die werden entwertet weil ebay heissläuft ect.... da kann ned angehn

2. zu fireplay undso

da fireplay soweit ich weis nirgends auf der war-europe seite steht und auch ned auf den anderen sprachen zu finden is, is das mit vorsicht zu geniesen...
hab bis jetz noch niemanden gesehen gefunden der mir das gegenteil beweisen konnte...


----------



## Black83 (5. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> 1. zu den beta key den 1000
> die werden entwertet weil ebay heissläuft ect.... da kann ned angehn
> 
> 2. zu fireplay undso
> ...



doch irgendwo auf einer EA seite stand es das fileplay 50k keys raushaut.
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/warhamm...oning-beta.html


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> 1. zu den beta key den 1000
> die werden entwertet weil ebay heissläuft ect.... da kann ned angehn
> 
> 2. zu fireplay undso
> ...




Bei WAR stehts nicht, richtig, aber bei EA

http://www.electronic-arts.de/news/25502/41/


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

ernsthaft? mhhh naja dan is gut... ich brauchs jedenfalls ned hab ja meinen key ^^

abba das wird dan trotzdem immer schlimmer am sonntag .... allein connecten und patchen wird erdma stunden brauchen da geh ich jede wette ein


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> ernsthaft? mhhh naja dan is gut... ich brauchs jedenfalls ned hab ja meinen key ^^
> 
> abba das wird dan trotzdem immer schlimmer am sonntag .... allein connecten und patchen wird erdma stunden brauchen da geh ich jede wette ein




angeblich solls ja keinen grossen Patch geben, da die Voicepacks etc die den angepriesenen 3GP-Happen ausmachen wohl irgendwie optional nachkommen werden soweit ich das verstanden habe.

Und da die ja so endlos viele Keys raus hauen wärs urpeinlich wenn die Server abrauchen ^^ ... denke die haben da aus DAoC gelernt damals, da wars wirklich Chaos pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smuffen (5. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> ernsthaft? mhhh naja dan is gut... ich brauchs jedenfalls ned hab ja meinen key ^^
> 
> abba das wird dan trotzdem immer schlimmer am sonntag .... allein connecten und patchen wird erdma stunden brauchen da geh ich jede wette ein



Falls die server nicht komplett crashen XD


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

jop abba server werden so oder so egal was passiert derbe belastet ^^
da könnens echt die besten server sein abba bei über 100000 gleichzeitigen connects...


----------



## HappyChaos (5. September 2008)

also,nur um sicher zu gehen,ist die seite also sicher oder?ich kanns irgendwie nicht glauben,dass das alles ist,was man machen muss,um den zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

ja den beweis hamse mir erbacht der misstrauische klugscheiss panade is befriedigt ^^


----------



## HappyChaos (5. September 2008)

dann muss ich mir den key auch holen,hurra! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

was meint ihr werden inna beta eigentlich viele versuchen einen magus zu machen????
irgendwie scheint der unbeliebt zu sein <.<
egal ich hab schon ne idee was man mit dem alles machen kann


----------



## Starlyn (5. September 2008)

ich denke / hoffe dass alles glatt gehen wird.. schließlich werden am releasetag noch mehr spieler auf die server wollen, und da wird es dann ja auch funktionieren, sollte es zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

Wenn man den Client hat, sich alles schön ausm Internet gezogen und das ganze auf seinem PC installiert hat, man dann auf "Warhammer online Age of Re..." klickt, Poppt ein Fenster auf bei dem man LoginName und PW angeben muss, ist das der name un das pw auf der war-europe seite? oder muss man dann bei pw seinen key eingeben und als Name?.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

naja ich errere mich an die genervten gesichter meiner freunde als blizzard burning crussade releast hat hab selber nie wow gespielt abba die server von blizzard sind ja ned die schlechtesten und da hat anscheinend wirklich derbe der server gespackt....

naja noch viel schlimmer wird die cpu und ram belastung aufm lokalen server.... eigentlich dachtich ja das des eigentlich gechillt sein müsst weil die großen schlachten ers später kommen, abba mittlerweile denke ich darüber nach wieviele am anfang in den first lvl gebieten sein werden y.y


----------



## Ancalagorn (5. September 2008)

ich denk ma dass du dich mit dem key auf der war-europ seite registrieren kannst da dein Login-name und dein pw angibst und du dich damit dann einloggen kannst


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Wenn man den Client hat, sich alles schön ausm Internet gezogen und das ganze auf seinem PC installiert hat, man dann auf "Warhammer online Age of Re..." klickt, Poppt ein Fenster auf bei dem man LoginName und PW angeben muss, ist das der name un das pw auf der war-europe seite? oder muss man dann bei pw seinen key eingeben und als Name?.



erstmal musst du, wenn die Seiten Online sind, deinen Key auf war-europe auf deinen Acc registrieren und dann vmtl. mit dem selben Login dort einloggen, aber nix genaues weiss man noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

also wenn auf war-europe die login server wieder da sind kamma seine ganzen beta und pre order codes eingeben gleichzeitig wird nähmlich war europe mit dem  code eingabe zeugs ja auch die abo sachen einrichten und damit sind war-europe accounts automatisch game accounts... solange man sie nach release aktiviert


----------



## Tazmal (5. September 2008)

mit warteschlangen am sonntag ist zu rechnen, die klugen köpfe machen es wohl so das sie den account erstellen und dann einfach patchen und in der zeit rl geniesen, man kann auch nachts oder montags spielen.

Die Open Beta geht ohnehin nicht lange, und wehm es zu lange dauert der kann auch auf die DVD warten, kommt ja fast 1,5 wochen später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe ea ist klug genug morgen die regseite freizuschaltenm damit der andrang nicht am sonntag kommt, bei so gott verdammt vielen keys ...


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

hmmmm vllt versüsst das die wartezeit ma was schönes...
http://www.lastfm.de/user/My-Little-Porny


----------



## Elesmer (5. September 2008)

hi, 

ich habe auch die 300 emails von buffed bekommen, in denen die betakeys waren. allerdings habe ich noch keinen neuen zugeschickt bekommen.

meine frage an die mitgewinner, habt ihr schon den neuen key???


mfg
Elesmer

PS: kann sein dass das hier schon irgendwo steht, aber ich habe keine lust 25 seiten durchzulesen^^


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

das kommt alles noch wird schon früh genug dranne stehen und auserdem... sufu ^^


----------



## Smuffen (5. September 2008)

@Elesmer nein, ich habe noch keinen neuen key, habe allerdings eine mail bekommen wo drinsteht, dass ich denmächst einen neuen key erhalte. abwarten und tee trinken, oder kaffee...obwohl, ich trink beides nicht...


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

ich trinke tee
EIS TEE


----------



## Mekhet (5. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> die seit eist noch down denke im laufe des morgigen tages wird die on kommen



Na, dann hoffen wir mal das beste.

Es ist ja fast noch schlimmer einen Key zu haben, aber nciht zu wissen, ob er geht, als auf die Bestätigung zu warten, dass man einen bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elesmer (5. September 2008)

thx für die schnelle info

btw ich stehe auch nicht auf kaffee oder tee, nur icekaffee oder icetee^^


----------



## Smuffen (5. September 2008)

Es wäre echt ratsamer die seite heute abend schon on zu stellen um einen größeren andrang zu verhindern. aber wer weiß wie weit die mit der gestaltung der seite und dem ganzen andern registrierungskram schon sind.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

^^ warhammer online freaks sind halt alle coole menschen ^^


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> ^^ warhammer online freaks sind halt alle coole menschen ^^




Gehe über Start und lies dir mal den ganzen Thread durch, damit beweise ich dir das Gegenteil ^^


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

wer sagt den das des freaks sind ^^

:-P alles auslegungs sache


----------



## Asedya (5. September 2008)

Naja, denke wird nicht soviele Probleme geben. Immerhin ist GOA ein Tochterunternehmen der France Telekom, außer Global Connect macht mal wieder nicht mit (alte DAoC Hasen wissen was ich meine ^^).


----------



## -Janus- (5. September 2008)

also ich hab zwar 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 emails mit keys bekommen, aber bisher weder die Entschuldigungsemail wo steht das man nen neuen bekommt, noch hab ich nen neuen Key bekommen, aber naja der Newsletter ka bei mir auch viel später als bei vielen anderen^^....wird schon^^


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

Den Newsletter hab ich z.b. noch gar nicht bekommen, die Entschuldigungsmail udn die Spammails aber shcon .... momentan drücken sich immer noch tausende Mails durch die Filter der Mailserver da im mom immerr noch Mails mit ner Uhrzeit von gestern abend eintrudeln...


----------



## KAMIKAZE_MATZE (5. September 2008)

> Lieber buffed-User,
> 
> beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte lösche diese Nachrichten und ignoriere die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Deinem Beta Key folgt in Kürze.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (5. September 2008)

Jup die selbe Mail hatte ich heute morgen in meine Briefkasten ... neben 250 Key Mails 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ancalagorn (5. September 2008)

jojo die hab ich auch bekommen aber ich frag mcih wie ich die update mail zwischen tausenden von anderen mails die alle den selben betreff haben finden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja das wird schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

Ganz einfach, die neue und damit hoffentlich auch richtige Mail wird nen Timestamp von heute haben und somit sehr einfach von den anderen zu unterscheiden sein.
Die ganzen falschen sind ja alle gestern von 20:00-0:00 versendet worden zum Grossteil, und die richtige wird wohl erst heute raus geschickt werden


----------



## Mayven (5. September 2008)

> Lieber buffed-User,
> 
> beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte lösche diese Nachrichten und ignoriere die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Deinem Beta Key folgt in Kürze.



^^


----------



## SiKiKingPin (5. September 2008)

Müssen die GMX'ler unter uns jetzt für immer den SPAM Filter deaktivieren, damit wir noch buffed-Post bekommen?


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

meine sind restlos alle von 21:06


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

KAMIKAZE_MATZE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und meine signatur erklärt den rest =) (Zam ist mein lieblings buffy damit mich hier keiner falsch versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die signatur fand ich einfach süß)


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

SiKiKingPin schrieb:


> Müssen die GMX'ler unter uns jetzt für immer den SPAM Filter deaktivieren, damit wir noch buffed-Post bekommen?



nein, du kannst die Buffeddomain doch auch einfach auf die whitelist setzen, bei mir landet die Post bisher aber nur teilweise im SPamordner



@Emokeksii

Zam wird das schon zu schätzen wissen, oder auch nicht ^^


----------



## Immortalis (5. September 2008)

i got one naja un noch 300 andere e-mails
see ya sunday=)


----------



## Lintagard (5. September 2008)

Bin ich der einzige, bei dem der Warhammer-Downloader gähnend langsam ist?
Er lädt im Schnitt mit 20-30KB/s herunter und das auch bei geöffneten Ports,
gleichzeitig legt er noch das ganze Internet im Haus lahm...
Noch vor ein paar Tagen lief er wie geschmiert, allerdings auf meiner alten Platte,
hatte dort schon mehr als 67%... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es irgendwelche Alternativ-Downloadmöglichkeit?

lG


----------



## SiKiKingPin (5. September 2008)

Exoceb schrieb:


> nein, du kannst die Buffeddomain doch auch einfach auf die whitelist setzen, bei mir landet die Post bisher aber nur teilweise im SPamordner



Okay, danke.

Habe dort community@buffed.de auf die Whitelist gesetzt.
Reicht diese Adresse?


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

wenn du deine keys nur auf die mails von buffed beziehst musste den update key nehmen ^^


----------



## Areson (5. September 2008)

Du muss die Mailadresse im Spamfilter auf die "Whitelist" setzen. GMX hat Buffed gestern nach der 91 Mail bei mir geblockt. Nachdem ich die Adressen dann auf die Whitelist gesetzt habe, sind dann die restlichen 909 Mails  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch noch angekommen genau wie die "Entschuldigungs" Mail.


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

Lintagard schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, bei dem der Warhammer-Downloader gähnend langsam ist?
> Er lädt im Schnitt mit 20-30KB/s herunter und das auch bei geöffneten Ports,
> gleichzeitig legt er noch das ganze Internet im Haus lahm...
> Noch vor ein paar Tagen lief er wie geschmiert, allerdings auf meiner alten Platte,
> ...



Hier: http://download.goa.com/war/clientdl/wareuopenbeta.torrent
gibts ne Torrent-Datei, kannst dann mit nem normalen client ziehen z.b.




SiKiKingPin schrieb:


> Okay, danke.
> 
> Habe dort community@buffed.de auf die Whitelist gesetzt.
> Reicht diese Adresse?



Bin mir grad nicht sicher, aber mit Wildcard vorm @ sollten alle Mails von buffed durchkommen, weiss nur grad nicht ob Wildcards bei GMX zulässig sind


----------



## Ancalagorn (5. September 2008)

Lintagard schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, bei dem der Warhammer-Downloader gähnend langsam ist?
> Er lädt im Schnitt mit 20-30KB/s herunter und das auch bei geöffneten Ports,
> gleichzeitig legt er noch das ganze Internet im Haus lahm...
> Noch vor ein paar Tagen lief er wie geschmiert, allerdings auf meiner alten Platte,
> ...


hmm bei mir gings gestern mit 1,3MB/s
vllt sind jetzt einfach viel mehr leute am runterladen
aber wos sonst noch runterladen kannst weiss ich nich sry


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. September 2008)

also diejenigen die zugespammt wurden kriegen aufjedenfall nachträglich nen key oder ging die spammail an alle die mitgemacht haben?


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> also diejenigen die zugespammt wurden kriegen aufjedenfall nachträglich nen key oder ging die spammail an alle die mitgemacht haben?




Soweit ich das verstanden habe müssten das alle die gewesen sein die unter den 1000 ersten garantierten Gewinnern waren, bei sonem Fehler weiss man aber nie, von der Menge der Mails könnts aber hinkommen, das es die ersten 1000 waren


----------



## CriticaL Nero (5. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> also diejenigen die zugespammt wurden kriegen aufjedenfall nachträglich nen key oder ging die spammail an alle die mitgemacht haben?


Die die die Spam-Mails bekommen haben, waren unter den ersten 1000, also die sicheren Gewinner (und die kriegen aufjedenfall noch einen).


----------



## Thjorwin (5. September 2008)

Möchte gerne auch einen haben. *snief*


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

Thjorwin schrieb:


> Möchte gerne auch einen haben. *snief*



dann hohl dir doch einen?
Diese eine Seite da (einfach maln bissl zurück blättern) hat bestimmt noch tausende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. September 2008)

Thjorwin schrieb:


> Möchte gerne auch einen haben. *snief*



jo bei fileplay.net kriegste die nachgeschmissen (glaub ich)


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

jop jetz noch key zu besorgen is glaub echt kein ding
<.<


----------



## gnarf892 (5. September 2008)

ksnn mir bitte wer dei Seite mit den französischen Beta-keys per pn schicken, find den richtigen Link net, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

1. das bissle wirst au hinkriegen

2. ich hab ne idee wir lassen am sonntag sobald wir ingame sind einfach inna playlist : Iron Maiden - The Trooper laufen ^^
was haltet ihr davon ^^


----------



## Thjorwin (5. September 2008)

na wenn es so easy ist kann mir einer einen schicken? irgendwie bekomme ich keinen bei fileplay.net  nur ne fehler meldung........


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

oda auch passen zum sonntag: Iron Maiden - Weekend Warrior


----------



## Clarion (5. September 2008)

is denn schon bekannt wann der neue key von buffed kommt?


----------



## Smuffen (5. September 2008)

bis jetzt noch keine aussagen. möglicherweise heut abend bei der verlosung der andern 3,6k.


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> oda auch passen zum sonntag: Iron Maiden - Weekend Warrior



gepaart mit: "Eisbrecher - Adrenalin" ein schöner Ansporn für den Sturm auf die Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Clarion schrieb:


> is denn schon bekannt wann der neue key von buffed kommt?



Nein, es hiess nur heute... vielleicht ^^


----------



## Areson (5. September 2008)

Smuffen schrieb:


> bis jetzt noch keine aussagen. möglicherweise heut abend bei der verlosung der andern 3,6k.




Ich seh es schon vor mir. 

"Sie haben 3.600 ungelesene E-Mails"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *zitter* ^^


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

wir könnten jetz auch ma alle politischen cliches zu computer spielen bedienen und nebenbei alle http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AvK7ZYdnznw hören <.<

naja solang das nur ingame bleibt .... wollt einfach ma was sozial unkorrektes bringen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> wir könnten jetz auch ma alle politischen cliches zu computer spielen bedienen und nebenbei alle http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AvK7ZYdnznw hören <.<
> 
> naja solang das nur ingame bleibt .... wollt einfach ma was sozial unkorrektes bringen



das ist geil^^

aber total assozial <.<


----------



## Immortalis (5. September 2008)

btw welche klassen werdet ihr als erstes antesten?


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> wir könnten jetz auch ma alle politischen cliches zu computer spielen bedienen und nebenbei alle http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AvK7ZYdnznw hören <.<
> 
> naja solang das nur ingame bleibt .... wollt einfach ma was sozial unkorrektes bringen




naja geil ist was anderes ... finds halt nicht wirklich passend, aber diese Art Parodie halt halt sowas an sich ...






Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das ist geil^^
> 
> aber total assozial <.<



Ich für meinen Teil nur 3 .... Eisenbrecher und Schwarzork (weil Tank für die Gilde) und nen Jünger des Khaine (falls ich zu nem Söldnertrupp auf Zerstörungsseite dazu stossen sollte)


----------



## Thjorwin (5. September 2008)

hehe das lied ist geil!


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

ulu Lied^^

Die Melodie un der Text is sehr einfallsreich...
...ich finds besser wie die meisten andern !deutschen! chartlieder.

Is halt einfach lustig, man darf das nich so eng bzw ernst sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ancalagorn (5. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> wollt einfach ma was sozial unkorrektes bringen


apropos hab da auch ncoh was http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=t-F-JGUafw4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immortalis (5. September 2008)

Choasbarbar,Feuerzauberer,Schattenkrieger,WhiteLion


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

wie gesagt sowas mussma mit vorsicht posten ^^ abba bin froh das ihr den joke kapiert habt...

ich wer chaos magus testen ... alle sagen der wird scheisse abba ich schlag quer :-P


----------



## Cosmic142 (5. September 2008)

Hexenkriegerin wohl als erstes in der Beta..dann steht noch Schwarzork, Chaosbarbar ,Schamane und Zauberin auf meiner Liste
Zum headstart dann wohl das was mir am besten gefallen hat...hoffe mal die OB läuft lang genug um zumindest nen Eindruck von den Klassen zu kriegen^^


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

denke werd vllt nochn zealot oder dunkelelfe probiern irgendwass


----------



## Meladilegno (5. September 2008)

das lied "amoklauf" ist übrigens von der band MONO FÜR ALLE


top band.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

jop ich weis... abba trotzdem kamma nie wissen wie viele darauf reagieren


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> jop ich weis... abba trotzdem kamma nie wissen wie viele darauf reagieren



die Onkelz ham auch viele gute Texte, aber wer die alten Titel kennt wird wissen, das man diese nicht unbedingt publik machen sollte was die politische und soziale verträglichkeit angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

Jünger des Khaine!

Ich hab nurnoch keine Ahnung wie ich mich nennen soll. Mit Namen von bekannten Personen drängt man sich oft selbst ins Abseits. Eigendlich wollte ich mich Judas nennen. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn ich jemand in wow mit dem name sehen würd würd ich sagen: wassn das fürn assi, ticket is raus. und in unsere Gilde würde der au nich kommen. Deshalb überleg ich mir noch was andres, was man evtl trotzdem mit nem bösen jünger in verbindung bringen könnte :>
Ich hab evtl schon nen name in petto, aber der klingt sehr arabisch. Kann sowas zu nem dunkelelf passen? (kenne die warhammer geschichte nicht) (Name so ähnlich wie der von Antonio BanderaZ in "der 13te Krieger" also vom stil her)


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

namen sind in der tat n interessantes thema....

ich weis ned abba ich bevorzuge halt namen die einmalig sind.... und vllt sogar witzig sind

ich kannte ma einen der hat sich in wow Großmeister genannt das is so blöd dasses wieder gut is ^^

ich werd mir was suchen wo man sich denkt WTF!? wenn man ihn list ^^


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

Hm.. Großmeister.. find ich soo doof, dass es einfach doof is :S

Ich werd mir nen richtigen Namen geben, zur Not einen aus nem Name-Generator...


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

Hab zum Glück schon genug MMOs gespielt und somit mehr als genug Namen in der Hinterhand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immortalis (5. September 2008)

ich hoffe das es nicht so namen wie Großmeister oda so gibt...

eher schöne rp namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

naja will ja ned aufn rp server von demher is der name ned das wichtigste :-P
auserdem habbich mich schon in allen games ob mmo oder sonst was immer dähmlich genannt... und werds weiter tun

es lebe der humor :-P


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> namen sind in der tat n interessantes thema....
> 
> ich weis ned abba ich bevorzuge halt namen die einmalig sind.... und vllt sogar witzig sind
> 
> ...


 Dann stell dich schonmal auf Tickets ein^^ Namen wie "Müllwegbringer" oder "Supernanny" werden glaube ich nicht geduldet^^


----------



## Sanitäter (5. September 2008)

*G* Immer noch trudeln bei mir Mail´s von gestern ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle 30 min so 60 stück auf einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

wie gesagt kommt drauf an auf welchem server denke ich


----------



## Clarion (5. September 2008)

ma wat anderes. wat hat man jetzt eigentlich noch von der CE ausser den einen tag eher beim headstart? jetzt wo es mittlerweile einfacher ist nen betakey zu bekommen als als minderjähriger ne schachtel kippen zu bekommen?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> ma wat anderes. wat hat man jetzt eigentlich noch von der CE ausser den einen tag eher beim headstart? jetzt wo es mittlerweile einfacher ist nen betakey zu bekommen als als minderjähriger ne schachtel kippen zu bekommen?



Comicheft, Zinnfigur,etc.


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

naja die collectors haben halt zumindest den emotionalen wert was ich wie ich finde der einzigste grund is sich das zu holn... und das mit den beta keys war angekündigt... zwar ein bisschen schwammig aber ich wusst auf jedenfall schon vorher

und hab die rules ma durchgelesen denke ma auser aufm rp bekommich mit fun namen keine probs :-D


----------



## Marinello (5. September 2008)

Sry, kurze Zwischenfrage, ich habe das Forum mal überflogen und habe bei unzähligen Post immer wieder folgendes gefunden: Ich habe x mails bekommen mit keys.
Öhm warum?^^ Und warum ich net? Habt Ihr jetzt x keys die funktionieren, oder is das ein Fehler? wenn nein, habt ihr noch ein übrig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und letze Frage, wann werden die keys verschickt ?

Mfg marinelli


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

forum lesen hilf.... nein das sind nur die wo bei dem gewinnspiel die ersten 1000 waren nur da gabs n fehler die key werden entwertet


----------



## Immortalis (5. September 2008)

dat sin die keys von den 1ten 1000 usern...
(ich hab auch einen*angeb*)
aber die sin alle scheinbar ungültig..was ich bisher so gelesen habe=)..
bekommen aber einen neuen^^
lg


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Nicht das man ihn jetzt noch wirklich braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marinello (5. September 2008)

Oki, danke für die Info. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Nicht das man ihn jetzt noch wirklich braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, jeder der einen haben will bekommt auch einen, ohne ausnahme. Ich hab die übrigen keys die ich hatte einfach dazu genutzt um in wow bissl werbung zu schieben und den leuten war näher zu bringen xD. Wow is mein Afrika^^. Da leben nur arme Schweine die bekehrt werden müssen xD (spass)


----------



## Unexcelledx (5. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> btw welche klassen werdet ihr als erstes antesten?



Ersma Maschinist und dann ma sehn


----------



## Mastergodfather (5. September 2008)

Servus,

mal eine kleine Updatefrage: hat bisher einer der 1000ten ersten des Buffed-Gewinnspieles, die gestern mit KEys überschwemmt wurden, inzwischen seinen neuen Key erhalten, die, soweit ich mich errinnern kann, an diese gestern/heute rausgehen sollten? 

Man will ja nur sicher gehen, dass man nicht doch noch auf Fileplanet or such zurückgreifen muss ^_^

Danke!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Ich hab noch keinen neuen bekommen.


----------



## Elesmer (5. September 2008)

ich auch noch nicht...


----------



## Rabengott (5. September 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> ich auch noch nicht...



Ja, muss ich mich anschließen. Habe noch keinen neuen, war aber eine Email mit meinem Nick drin.


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Wann geht die W.A.R Seite zum anmelde endlich?Ich will meinen Key eingeben damit ich endlich im Login Screen spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elesmer (5. September 2008)

ab sonntag kann man auf die server, bzw logins


----------



## Cusar (5. September 2008)

hoi, auf fileplay.net gibt es wohl noch welche, einfach registrieren und link benutzen fertig. 

viel glück euch 

grüße cusar


----------



## Panade (5. September 2008)

von logins stand nix in den news eigentlich müssten die vorher kommen... die gameserver kommen am sonntag


----------



## Schlamm (5. September 2008)

ich hab ein code, yes! Freu mich tierisch auf WAR


----------



## Ryou (5. September 2008)

Warte ebenfalls auf meinen neuen Key, ich hab den anderen immernoch als eine Art Rückversicherung, gespeichert.
Damit man mir nicht sagen kann ich hätte keinen bekommen...bei den 800 -1000 mails xD


----------



## Prophetofiluna (5. September 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> ich hab ein code, yes! Freu mich tierisch auf WAR


 Bei mir nix, aber ich versuche seit gestern abend zu patchen und es geht nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elbaroma (5. September 2008)

Prophetofiluna schrieb:


> Bei mir nix, aber ich versuche seit gestern abend zu patchen und es geht nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (5. September 2008)

Prophetofiluna schrieb:


> Bei mir nix, aber ich versuche seit gestern abend zu patchen und es geht nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht ja auch noch gar net, lest ihr eigentlich nix? Langsam sollte man das wissen. Und ich warte auch immer noch auf meinen neuen Key...


----------



## linlux (5. September 2008)

juhu ich habe einen Danke und Thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gishuar (5. September 2008)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch noch gar net, lest ihr eigentlich nix? Langsam sollte man das wissen. Und ich warte auch immer noch auf meinen neuen Key...



würde mich ebenfalls über einen neu versendeten key freuen, immerhin stand ich auch unter den ersten 1000 gewinnern =(


----------



## Lorendor Rush (5. September 2008)

Tja es hat nicht sollen sein. Sollte irgendwer frustriert sein Accounts nehme ich gerne an


----------



## Silverona (5. September 2008)

Zam könnte mal wieder nen Feedback geben wie es den im Moment ausschaut bezüglich der neuen Keys^^ * unauffällig rüber zu den Mods schiel*


----------



## Fostéx (5. September 2008)

Die neuen Keys sind raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sehr entgegenkommend von Buffed, dass die Spam-Opfer von gestern mit 6 Monaten Premium Account entschädigt werden.


----------



## Markon78 (5. September 2008)

HAB IHN JUHUUU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: wow danke buffed für den Premium Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... echt sehr nett von euch

mfg


----------



## Prophetofiluna (5. September 2008)

also kann ich ab sonntag erst patchen...hmm... wird das nochmal ein 1gb?


----------



## Thip (5. September 2008)

Ich hab meinen neuen Key auch noch net aber ich bekomme immer neue emails mit anderen nicks aber mit meinem irgentwie noch nicht


MfG Thip


----------



## Silverona (5. September 2008)

mmh schonmal wem aufgefallen dass die keys komplett anders anfangen als alle anderen open beta keys?


----------



## Fostéx (5. September 2008)

Der aus der CE-PO fängt genauso an.


----------



## KAMIKAZE_MATZE (5. September 2008)

DANKE an  Buffed für den Key !! und auch für den Premium-Zugang  für den Account auf buffed.de !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amundah (5. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> mmh schonmal wem aufgefallen dass die keys komplett anders anfangen als alle anderen open beta keys?



Ja, aber Buffed wird sich wohl nicht einfach welche ausgedacht haben, das wird wohl mit GOA abgeklärt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Hui ein Premium Zugang ist auch noch dabei. Das macht die ganze Sache doch wieder gut.

Danke an buffed.de.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> mmh schonmal wem aufgefallen dass die keys komplett anders anfangen als alle anderen open beta keys?



Schätze mal, dass die wirklich nochmal 1000 ganz neue keys generiert haben.


----------



## Thrillville (5. September 2008)

Wie sind die alle schon verlost !?! Na dann hatte ich wohl wieder mal kein Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie immer halt !!!


----------



## RogueS (5. September 2008)

Die 1000 werden jetzt neu verteilt! ich hab meine Mail mit meinem neuen Key!!!


----------



## Silverona (5. September 2008)

naja wunderte mich halt nur weil der key von meinem Freund halt ganz anders anfängt^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

Jetzt muss ich nur noch abwarten, bis ich irgendwann alle mails von der Aktion gestern erhalten und gelöscht habe, bis dann der neue key eintrudelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das heißt ab jetzt: Vorsichtiger löschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (5. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> mmh schonmal wem aufgefallen dass die keys komplett anders anfangen als alle anderen open beta keys?



Sind aber die Gleichen wie auch bei Warhammer RPG Szene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immortalis (5. September 2008)

got a new one WAR IS COMING!

lg
Tyr!


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

Denk ich auch. Ist ja nicht so, als ob die großartig was kosten würden. Yay, Formel nutzen!


----------



## Roostar (5. September 2008)

Da ist ER...da IST das DING! wie Olli Kahn sagen würde...hab meine echten BetaKey...

jötz wird g'moscht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith sagt: und man kriegt nen 6 Monate Premiumaccount für Buffed geschenkt^^  als Entschädigung für die Spammails : )
das wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen buffed?!...oh...ähm..DOCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (5. September 2008)

der premium acc ist echt ein netter zug, echt sauber buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

